# The 90day transformation Group (30day shred)



## HayleyZahra

DAY 1 PHOTOS POSTED BELOW!

*Start Date* - 03-05-2012

*Start weight* - 64 kilos (140lbs)

*Measurements*

Thigh - 23

Hips - 36

Waist - 30

Breakfast will be either 1 off the following

Slim Fast Shake or
1 Bowl of All Bran or
1 Bowl of Oats Porridge or
Yogurt and Cereal Bar

Lunch will be either 1 off the following

Slim Fast Shake or
Slim Fast Cheese Bites Snack or
Orange and Banana or
1 Tin of Veg Soup

Dinner will be either 1 off the follwoing

1 Packet of Noodles or
Veg Burger and Veg and Potatoes or
Tuna Pasta or
Chicken Bake or
Chicken Wrap or
Light Curry and Rice
Fish and Salad

I will be Brisk walking 5 times a week for 2 hours every day

I will also be working out along to a fitness video either the 30 days shred or Turbofire or P90X 7 Times a week!

I will update all my measurements and add photos every week!

Thanks for reading
xxxx


*Edited - Babyandbump does not support illegal downloading*


----------



## Amy-Lea

Good luck hunny x


----------



## HayleyZahra

DAY 1 Here my body

more photos posted below

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1216.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 131









DSCF1218.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 94









DSCF1219.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 85









DSCF1222.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 73









DSCF1223.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 77


----------



## HayleyZahra

So this is me day 1 ready to began!

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1224.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 22









DSCF1227.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 27









DSCF1228.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 28









DSCF1230.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## HayleyZahra

Day 3 today and woke up feeling rather sore!
My bum and back and legs are feeling the worse! feel like ive been beaten up!

xxxx


----------



## Squidge

Good luck :)


----------



## Ashlee B x

My god Hayley im gona die doing this LOL nice knowin ya :D haha

start date ~ 5.5.12

Hips ~ 35

Waist ~ 32

Weight ~ 68.4 kilos :blush:


Remind me of my WEIGHT if i wana quit LOL 

xxxx


----------



## Ashlee B x

Oh n this is the one im doin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pc-NizMgg8


----------



## HayleyZahra

Ashlee B x said:


> Oh n this is the one im doin
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pc-NizMgg8

LOL thats the right one!

Once you done this for 10 days than move on to level 2, this was the only site i could find it on, u might have to sign up like i did but its free!

_*[moderator edited]*_

Once we done all levels ill give u a link to another programme whats harder again theres a few!
Turbofire, P90X, Insanity!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

I was thinking maybe we could add in if we have the time! a extra 50 sits ups a day?

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Hi I'm gonna join in  although due to it been a bank holiday I'm not starting till Tuesday ha ha. I don't have measurement yet but I weighed myself this morning and was 11st 4lb (was near 12st pre preg but lost quite a bit with morning sickness so why I'm alot lower now  ) I'd like to get down to 10st 7lb but im still bf so my main priority is toning and if I loose any weight it's a bonus. Bit scared about doing the shred it doesn't look that bad watching the video but I know it'll be a killer actually doing it! Eeeeek. Xx


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> Hi I'm gonna join in  although due to it been a bank holiday I'm not starting till Tuesday ha ha. I don't have measurement yet but I weighed myself this morning and was 11st 4lb (was near 12st pre preg but lost quite a bit with morning sickness so why I'm alot lower now  ) I'd like to get down to 10st 7lb but im still bf so my main priority is toning and if I loose any weight it's a bonus. Bit scared about doing the shred it doesn't look that bad watching the video but I know it'll be a killer actually doing it! Eeeeek. Xx

Its true when i first watched it i was like "oh thats ok" lol
I think its all the jumping what takes it out off u! But i never worked out in my life so for me any exercise is gonna be hard!

You should deff take photos too!

Good Luck and ill be on your back on tuesday "pushing you on"

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha I'll try sort some photos and see if I can find a tape measure to take some measurements! I've done some dvd's before, some quite hard but I'm sure no where near like this one but still ached after, the last ones I did were after I had Imogen and were designed for postnatal so not hard going at all, so it'll be a shock to the system! Is the aches and pains getting better after a few days then? Xx


----------



## ljo1984

My yucky pics lol 

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/b5c8eff2.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/15efc949.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/584ec3e7.jpg


----------



## HayleyZahra

The day after u first do it, you feel so weak, well i did anyway lol! I could barely get up when i sat down lol!
But after 3 days of doing it, u get use to it! I still feel tired tho with all the jumping i even have cheeky breaks for 2 mins inbetween!
Im dreading Level 2! 
Are you dieting aswell or just doing the work out video?

Thanks for posting photos too!
Good Luck for 2moro!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Not dieting properly but I'll cut out alot of the crap, I still need to take in enough to feed Freya. I dieted and exercised with my first and she dropped a centile! Don't want to do that again lol.


----------



## ljo1984

Shit! I'm dying!!! That all, off for a shower lol. X


----------



## absmum2be

Right ladies... Is there room for another one in fat club?? I need to get back to my old size as starting to get depressed! I'm shit at this healthy eating so any tips on breakfast, lunch and dinner? And I do body pump on weds and starting body combat on monday but well up for this 30 min shred!! I'll post pics.. There real bad though!!!! x


----------



## ljo1984

Hiya, I'm bad at health eating too! And I'm sure I'll still have the odd take away, chocolate bar etc lol I'm just gonna cut way back on it all! Make it a treat rather than a daily occurrence and try eat more fruit and veg. I did the work out for the first time today, my legs were like jelly for a while, been for a walk for an hour and feeling ok now (I think ha ha) its good though she really pushes you to keep going, I stopped twice for a quick drink. X


----------



## absmum2be

My body day 1... :-(
 



Attached Files:







3727fcf7.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 49









ee4f67ad.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 51









57791251.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 38









ddd9797f.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 33









3c94321b.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## absmum2be

ljo1984 said:


> Hiya, I'm bad at health eating too! And I'm sure I'll still have the odd take away, chocolate bar etc lol I'm just gonna cut way back on it all! Make it a treat rather than a daily occurrence and try eat more fruit and veg. I did the work out for the first time today, my legs were like jelly for a while, been for a walk for an hour and feeling ok now (I think ha ha) its good though she really pushes you to keep going, I stopped twice for a quick drink. X

I know I love chocolate!! Have resisted fatdoanlds since Mias been born though so that's one good thing!! Hope we manage it! Right LO been fed and changed time to see what it's about! x


----------



## ljo1984

Good luck lol. I had Freya in the jumperoo looking at me like I'm an idiot ha ha. I've resisted my craving for mac Donald's for a couple of weeks now need to keep it up lol. Xx


----------



## Ashlee B x

I too have resisted a macdonalds.... but KFC :blush: hmmm lol

Nice to see some more ladies on here tho :D its hard goin but so much fun lol. gona take some pics now too i guess seein as everyone else has. altho IM DEFO BIGGER than you 3 :cry: LOL be worth it thp f end results weigh in ;) 

I got my son on the sofa on my ipod lol so he wont watch n LO usually goes on her mat n shes smiles as me, bet shes laughin haha
x


----------



## absmum2be

Faaackkk!!! Well I stopped once to change a big poo but straight back after. Also I have no weights so had to use shampoo and conditioner as my weights lol but they are the 500ml tresemme ones so quite heavy as haven't been opened yet!! But Jhezzzzz that was tough! Same time again tomorrow! I'm gonna ache so bad!!! X


----------



## Ashlee B x

excuse the mis match undies oh n ive jus noticed my ass crack :blush:


----------



## absmum2be

Haha lol don't worry bout the crack ;-)... How often will you be taking pics?? Oh and I love you tat on your hip!! x


----------



## ljo1984

You don't look any bigger than the rest of us to me!! I might take another lot in 2 week (so about half way threw the 30 days then at the end. Hopefully there'll be some difference ha ha, just have to hope the stretches fade a bit more before my hols!


----------



## absmum2be

Im thinking every week.. Yeah I hope there's a difference!! Ohh lucky u! Where u going?! Ive heard they fade with a tan and aren't that noticeable.. Do you use bio oil? x

ETA - My lunch was a weight wachers sheapards pie (microwave as I'm lazy!) a muller light and a banana . Better then burger and chips followed by a warm chocolate fugde cake with hot chocolate sauce drizzled all over it!! MMMMM!! Now to resist the urge to start smoking again!!!! :-/ x


----------



## Ashlee B x

Haha thank u, got the tat when i was 18 :dohh: silly me went n got preg at 20 hehe but luckily it hasnt stretched THAT much!

Wow those pics! i feel HUGE irl lol 

Im finkin maybe every week too with measurements n weight see if theres any difference

Just done my day 4 n its much easier than the first 2 days lol


----------



## ljo1984

Glad it gets easier! My body was in shock after doing it earlier!! I likes the last lint of crunches where you do elbow to knee! 
Going to Rhodes but unfortunately I don't tan!! :-( stupid pale skin! And I start using oils etc but then get lazy after a couple of days lol. I just had a cup of weight watchers hot chocolate but it wasn't very chocolatey lol. X


----------



## absmum2be

Glad it's easier!! Ahhh I got one on my bum when I was 15 and regret that!! Not only has my bum got bigger but OH hates it hahaha!!! I never used any oils I was lazy lol but very envious of you going to greece! I've just told my friend about the work out as she put on 4stone after her little girl, poor thing, so hopefully she'll stick at it with me!!! And Ashlee B your the same size as me deffo not bigger you nuttah! Anyway by the end of this we will all be hot mummas!! x


----------



## bubbles19

I'm just doing the video to get back to being toned and unwobbly lol good luck ladies!

week 1:
thigh: 21in
hips: 36in
waist: 30in


----------



## ljo1984

I hope we are, I'm sure we will be if we stick to it! It's a good work out you can feel it working while doing it lol. 4 Stone! Gosh, I had really bed morning sickness this time so I lost quite a bit to start with so it's all off now, but still carrying from Imogen lol.


----------



## ljo1984

Hi bubbles. How you finding it? I need a tape measure to do my measurements! Can't find the stupid thing! X


----------



## HayleyZahra

What i want to achieve!
I want my old size 6 body back, this photo should hopefully keep me motivated!

Good Luck Girls

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







i want my old body back.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 122


----------



## bubbles19

ljo1984 said:


> Hi bubbles. How you finding it? I need a tape measure to do my measurements! Can't find the stupid thing! X

honestly?......hard work i feel like im dying haha, gosh it kills me ive only been doing it two days and i hurt. but no pain no gain!
im not dieting because i dont eat much anyways i only have dinner and they're pretty healthy dinners. 
i hope we all get to where we want to be!!


----------



## Babyvoisey

I'm Gunna jump on the fat club train too! Fed up of my body! Was 9st 7 pre preg an now 11st8 I'm currently on slimming world! I still look pregnant in my pics but hopefully my avatar will keep me motivated! I may never shift the stretch marks but I will the weight!

Pics to follow (sorry there Gunna be huge as on iPhone) x


----------



## Babyvoisey

I'm Gunna jump on the fat club train too! Fed up of my body! Was 9st 7 pre preg an now 11st8 I'm currently on slimming world! I still look pregnant in my pics but hopefully my avatar will keep me motivated! I may never shift the stretch marks but I will the weight!

Pics to follow (sorry there Gunna be huge as on iPhone) x


----------



## Babyvoisey

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/babyvoisey/297f0ad2.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/babyvoisey/9e4dbb79.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/babyvoisey/2c656b3d.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/babyvoisey/09bf5e0a.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/babyvoisey/98e85aff.jpg


----------



## HayleyZahra

Babyvoisey said:


> I'm Gunna jump on the fat club train too! Fed up of my body! Was 9st 7 pre preg an now 11st8 I'm currently on slimming world! I still look pregnant in my pics but hopefully my avatar will keep me motivated! I may never shift the stretch marks but I will the weight!
> 
> Pics to follow (sorry there Gunna be huge as on iPhone) x

Hey babe

I wanted to private message you the other day but didnt get round to it sorry!
I kept reading your threads about wanting too loose weight!

Hows slimming world going? i was gonna join it online but didnt want to pay the stupid price! I hope it works for u!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Here is some more FREE work out videos i found!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSSI9CUMe_I&feature=related

https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1hHkB5eOXw&feature=related

https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rhTPz-NfC0&feature=related


----------



## ljo1984

My legs are starting to ache! Bet I can't get out of bed tomorrow ha ha.

Eta you know they use dumbell things on the work out, what does everyone use instead! I didn't use anything today and don't fancy buying any.


----------



## Babyvoisey

HayleyZahra said:


> Babyvoisey said:
> 
> 
> I'm Gunna jump on the fat club train too! Fed up of my body! Was 9st 7 pre preg an now 11st8 I'm currently on slimming world! I still look pregnant in my pics but hopefully my avatar will keep me motivated! I may never shift the stretch marks but I will the weight!
> 
> Pics to follow (sorry there Gunna be huge as on iPhone) x
> 
> Hey babe
> 
> I wanted to private message you the other day but didnt get round to it sorry!
> I kept reading your threads about wanting too loose weight!
> 
> Hows slimming world going? i was gonna join it online but didnt want to pay the stupid price! I hope it works for u!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...


Hiya hun! Thats ok :) Slimming world is going good althoughr I've had a crap BH weekend! Back on it again today! Also want to start swimming! I dunno how to pull my belly back in coz I think I have muscle separation?? :( x


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> My legs are starting to ache! Bet I can't get out of bed tomorrow ha ha.
> 
> Eta you know they use dumbell things on the work out, what does everyone use instead! I didn't use anything today and don't fancy buying any.

I use OH weights, but once i used the big bottles of water the 2000mil i had one in both hands LOL!

Can u try and look for something in the house? anything would do!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Babyvoisey said:


> HayleyZahra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyvoisey said:
> 
> 
> I'm Gunna jump on the fat club train too! Fed up of my body! Was 9st 7 pre preg an now 11st8 I'm currently on slimming world! I still look pregnant in my pics but hopefully my avatar will keep me motivated! I may never shift the stretch marks but I will the weight!
> 
> Pics to follow (sorry there Gunna be huge as on iPhone) x
> 
> Hey babe
> 
> I wanted to private message you the other day but didnt get round to it sorry!
> I kept reading your threads about wanting too loose weight!
> 
> Hows slimming world going? i was gonna join it online but didnt want to pay the stupid price! I hope it works for u!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hiya hun! Thats ok :) Slimming world is going good althoughr I've had a crap BH weekend! Back on it again today! Also want to start swimming! I dunno how to pull my belly back in coz I think I have muscle separation?? :( xClick to expand...

Are u eating all the food they recommend too? is it like slim fast, they have there own products? like shakes and snack bars?

If u swim 60mins u can burn 381 cals
and if u were to do breaststroke you burn for 60mins you burn 645 cals!

Its one off the best exercise you can do!

Its hot over here now so might try and go swimming this week at the beach!

I aint sure what muscle separation is how do u know if u got it?
xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

bubbles19 said:


> I'm just doing the video to get back to being toned and unwobbly lol good luck ladies!
> 
> week 1:
> thigh: 21in
> hips: 36in
> waist: 30in

Good Luck

we got the same measurements!

xxxx


----------



## Ashlee B x

Muscle separation is where your tummy muscles have split and won't go back together naturally. I have this, quite badly hence my belly lookin like a butt or a sad dogs face LOL. I no this because I had a hernia after I had Teejay n my intestines were pokin thru u cud actually see n feel them when I laid down lol

Ooh btw options hot chocs are healthier m better than weight watchers hehe n lushhhh 

Xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Ashlee B x said:


> Muscle separation is where your tummy muscles have split and won't go back together naturally. I have this, quite badly hence my belly lookin like a butt or a sad dogs face LOL. I no this because I had a hernia after I had Teejay n my intestines were pokin thru u cud actually see n feel them when I laid down lol
> 
> Ooh btw options hot chocs are healthier m better than weight watchers hehe n lushhhh
> 
> Xxxx

Do u drink cup a soup! theres only 81 cals per 1 drink!
Im dyeing for a piece of chocolate lol! i got 3 bars sat there doing nothing I WANT THEM 

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Oooo i'll have to get some options then! X


----------



## absmum2be

My mum has brought over her slimming world books with all the foods etc in it. It's all about food optimising. If anyone is interested I'll explain it to then and things they can have (well everything actually just in moderation) your only allowed up to 20 sins as well it tells you how many sins foods have etc. I could even photo copy the pages and send them if your in the UK? Saves paying and I'll just explain it x


----------



## Ashlee B x

HayleyZahra said:


> Ashlee B x said:
> 
> 
> Muscle separation is where your tummy muscles have split and won't go back together naturally. I have this, quite badly hence my belly lookin like a butt or a sad dogs face LOL. I no this because I had a hernia after I had Teejay n my intestines were pokin thru u cud actually see n feel them when I laid down lol
> 
> Ooh btw options hot chocs are healthier m better than weight watchers hehe n lushhhh
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> Do u drink cup a soup! theres only 81 cals per 1 drink!
> Im dyeing for a piece of chocolate lol! i got 3 bars sat there doing nothing I WANT THEM
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

i drink slim a soup LOL less than 50 cals n still tastes pretty good. God im so ill i only had like 300-400 cals yest no wonder i feel so weak 2day!!

ive got loads of choc too in the cupboards :( soo unfair lol 

xxx


----------



## ljo1984

Very achey this morning but powered through and got day two's work out out if they way. Was a bit naughty and hand some of oh's take away last night! He got a kebab n there was a sheik kebab in it which he gave to me and had that with salad and a few chips but reckon I need the extra calories for Freya so yum lol. Normally I'd have half of it but was very good and said no! X


----------



## Ashlee B x

that made me chuckle LOL but well done you for sayin no :) n well done for day 2 lol ive not done mine yet gona wait till ive got lil man from nursery as i get all sweaty n need a shower n havent got time LOL x


----------



## HayleyZahra

Breakfast

50g oats, 200ml semi-skimmed milk & 100g blueberries.

Oat protein pancake  60g porridge oats, 2 slices wholemeal bread, 20g whey protein mix, 1 apple.

60g muesli & 200ml semi-skimmed milk.

2 medium eggs, 1 slice wholemeal bread, 1 apple.

2 large Shredded Wheat, 200ml semi-skimmed milk, 200g strawberries.

Oat and fruit milkshake  30g oats, 300ml semi-skimmed milk, 50g raspberries and blueberries, 100g strawberries.

50g oats, 100g plain yogurt, 100g blueberries.

50g branflakes, 200ml semi-skimmed milk, 1 apple.

50g muesli, 75g plain yogurt.

Lunch

Chicken and hummus dippers  50g chicken, 40g low fat hummus, 1 pepper.

3 Ryvitas, 100g cottage cheese.

70g low-fat mozzarella, 2 Ryvitas, 100g salad.

Shake and nuts  20g whey protein mix, 15g almonds.

Turkey and feta salad  50g turkey, 40g feta, 100g salad.

50g tuna, 1 pitta bread & 100g salad.

1 tin mackerel, 100g salad.

Chicken fajitas  1 tortilla, 60g chicken, 100g peppers, 100g salad.

Fruit shake  20g whey protein mix, 1 apple, 1 banana.

Dinner

Chicken and roast veg  150g chicken, 150g roasted veg, 10ml olive oil.

Salad Nicoise  1 egg, 25g anchovies, 50g tuna, 20g green olives, 150g salad.

Chicken Caesar salad  100g chicken, 10g olive oil, 10g grated Parmesan, 150g salad.

Steak and stir fry veg  100g steak, 150g mixed veg, 10ml olive oil.

Chicken and cashew stir fry  80g chicken, 15g cashew nuts, 10ml olive oil, 150g mix veg.

Chicken & bacon salad  2 rashers bacon, 50g chicken, 50g avocado, 150g salad.


An Ell of a figure ... super-slim Jennifer
150g salmon, 150g broccoli.

Omelette  2 medium eggs, 2 egg whites, 50g peppers, 30g onions, 150g salad or mixed veg.

Chicken and mozzarella salad  100g chicken, 50g mozzarella, 150g salad.

80g smoked salmon, 100g cottage cheese, 150g salad.

Snacks

Group A options

100g cottage cheese, 50g ham, 100g salad.

20g whey protein mix, 2 plums.

100g chicken, 30g green olives, 100g salad.

2 Nairns Mixed Berries biscuits, 100g cottage cheese, 100g salad.

20g whey protein mix & 15g cashew nuts.

Turkey and feta salad  50g turkey, 40g feta, 100g salad.

80g low-fat mozzarella, 25g sun-dried tomatoes, 100g salad.

Group B options

20g almonds & 30ml milk (for coffee).

20g cashew nuts & 30ml milk (for coffee).

80g green olives.

30 green olives, 30g feta & 100g salad.

50g avocado, 20g green olives, 100g salad.

THIS diet plan will give you 1,200 to 1,300 calories each day. Here is how to follow the plan and ensure weight loss:


fitness DVD
Pick one option from Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner, plus one snack option from Group A and one from Group B.
Drink water or sugar-free cordial. Salad is only: Iceberg lettuce, baby spinach, rocket, mixed leaves, celery, cucumber.

Mixed veg is only: Broccoli, asparagus, courgettes, mushrooms, peppers, kale, spinach, cabbage. And here are five tips to help you achieve your weight-loss goals:

1. Flavour food using herbs and spices rather than salt.

2. If you feel hunger pangs, have a glass of water  dehydration can mask itself as hunger.

3. Weigh your food and do not add any extras.

4. Eat a red meat option at least twice a week.

5. To rid yourself of empty calories, do not drink alcohol


----------



## ljo1984

Mmmmmm loads of that sounds so yummy! I'm having spaghetti Bol for lunch with imm, when she wakes up!! Might have to have mine before I'm Starving lol. X


----------



## HayleyZahra

This should really get you motivated 
If she can do it so can we!

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







rexfeatures_1531363b.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 67









ellison.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 69









SNF03WOMB---39804_1431736a.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 59


----------



## HayleyZahra

Has anyone thought about taking Protein shakes?

OH has a massive tub off it, and im thinking about starting it twice a day!
They reckon you should take one on a morning and before you work out!
I have no idea what protein shake is suppose to do but i know loads fitness and trainers take them!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Oh my god is that her now?? She looks too skinny! She didnt look like that on dancing on ice a few month ago do must have lost alot more! But defo if she can do it so can we


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> Mmmmmm loads of that sounds so yummy! I'm having spaghetti Bol for lunch with imm, when she wakes up!! Might have to have mine before I'm Starving lol. X

mmmm spag bog and garlic bread! your making me hungry now lol!

How u finding the 30 day shred? im starting to get through the whole session now without stopping ONLY JUST lol!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> Oh my god is that her now?? She looks too skinny! She didnt look like that on dancing on ice a few month ago do must have lost alot more! But defo if she can do it so can we

Yes the photo off her with the blue on taking the photo is her now!
Shes gone so skinny its so hard to believe she could have ever been big!
I still remember them photos of her on the beach looking the biggest ive ever seen her, shes got skinny really fast too!
Theres not even a trace on her off her old big body!

I like her body now tho i think she could do with a few more pounds ON!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

:dohh:


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I'll never get like that lol! I'm still stopping more so today that yesterday, really aching lol but no pain no gain. Once my body is over the shock I'm sure I'll not need to stop- then level two will start ha ha.


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> Yeh I'll never get like that lol! I'm still stopping more so today that yesterday, really aching lol but no pain no gain. Once my body is over the shock I'm sure I'll not need to stop- then level two will start ha ha.

So true i love that quote!
It gets easier tho around day 6!
They reckon do 90 days for a really big change!
Are u gonna carry on after 30days? ive seen some other fitness videos what are more extreme what we could look into!

I just had my first protein shake EWW its awful!
Im starting the low carb and high protein diet!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

I'm glad I'm not dieting properly this time ha ha, I did after imm but she ended up dropping a centile so just gonna cut back and swap rubbish for good stuff but still have a treat now and then. I get board easy of work out dvd's so might have to move on to something new after the 30 days or just cut down to say 3 days a week. See what I look like first ha ha.


----------



## absmum2be

Day two... I ache like faack!!

I'm deffo gonna just do it every day I get a chance after day 30. I've seen insanity on tv and that looks hard!! But just looking forward to the results!! Is everyone healthy eating? 

My OH also uses those protein shakes there awful!! Be careful though too much protein when your not use to it will make you ill!! x


----------



## ljo1984

I'm not dieting properly just making a conscious effort to keep out of the cupboards lol.


----------



## HayleyZahra

Well Done Babe

Ive seen that insanity, i dont know how they do it! they reckon its the hardest fitness video you can get, and i believe it, they do push ups well moving along the room!

Let me know when your gonna try it ill join u!

Yes im dieting aswell are u? tho today im treating myself to some greasy deep fried chips along with my veggie burger!

Tomorrow im starting a new diet, OH did it last summer the personal trainer gave it to him, its abit like the Jennifer Ellison Diet i posted earlier!

Its a hight protein and low carb diet!

*Breakfast*

2 cups of fruit n fibre
2 scoops of protein shake with water
1 vitamin tablet

*Snack*

yoghurt light
1 banana
almonds or walnuts 30gr

*Lunch*

Large Tuna can
70gm brown rice or brown pasta
wrap
1 apple

*pre workout*

2 scoop protein with 1 cup of oats
*
Dinner*

Half chicken breast
1 cup of broccoli and 2 cups of green salad

*Snack*

Cottage Cheese 4 crackers

Were both gonna start this diet 2moro! Im also gonna mix this diet with the Jennifer Ellison diet too!

Let me know if u want to join in, it looks hard! Im gonna miss FOOD!

And yes protein shake is AWFUL!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Day 7 for me, i just started my new diet this morning, 50grams oat flakes, 100gram yoghurt and 20gram Whey Protein 

It was awful YUK, not looking forward to eating that again!
Im going to try and do the 60mins video clip i posted on here called Banish Fat Food Metabolism and than level 1 30 day shred later on!

Good Luck everyone how are you all getting on?
I still cant adjust to all the jumping around, i still need to stop for air lol!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha day 3 for me getting a bit easier (just a bit!!) I'm the same everytime cardio starts I say I hate cardio!! Lol it's knackering ha ha. Legs still sore!


----------



## HayleyZahra

Where do your legs ache? mine hurt on the tops near my knee caps

What time off the day do u do the workout?

xxxx


----------



## bubbles19

day 4, and ive done the whole thing without stopping, the only thing i struggle with is the push ups, i really cant do them right and end up hurting myself so i've replaced them with sit ups. my legs hurt the front of my thighs and the tops of my arms hurt too. which is good cause it means its working! I've been doing mine around midday and in the evening i do a set of 30 sit ups i am determined to get rid of my baby belly!! 
keep up the good work ladies!! xx


----------



## ljo1984

Mmmmm I might replace push ups too, I'm rubbish at them lol n I'd rather work more on abs than arms! 
I do it in a morning and my legs hurt most at the front above knee too then not so bad at the back.


----------



## HayleyZahra

WELL DONE BUBBLES No stopping thats good!

And thats a great idea to replace the push ups with sit ups! I can only do the sit ups with my legs crossed as the girl on the left does them like that! I cant do them on my toes! TOO HARD!

Im thinking off doing level 1 and doing level 2 straight after so i get 1 hour work out everyday!

xxxx


----------



## Laura--x

Hi girls :wave:

My dvd came today so i got straight into it! I found it hard work but managable! My muscles feel like jelly now though! Sooooo determined to stick to this now!

I usually wake up feeling like ive been beaten up the day after ive worked out! Do you still do it everyday even if your in pain?


----------



## ljo1984

Hayley your hard core ha ha! I do the legs crossed push ups too but still think I do them wrong, my bums always in the air rather than my body in a straight line ha ha. Went to soft play and had a tuna and cheese panini with salad, I got her some cake cause it's her birthday but it looked quite dry and not very chocolatey so found the will power to say no very easy ha ha.


----------



## Duejan2012

hello everyone can i please join it. Today will be day 3 for me. Yesterday my legs hurt alittle bit and my soon to be abs lol but got through the workout much easier then day 1. I weigh now 150lbs and hopeing with diet this little exericise and the 30 day shred i could get down to 135lbs so i would love some support from you ladies who are in the same situation


----------



## ljo1984

I'm day 3 too  weighed myself this morning and I was 11st 4lb on Saturday and was 11st 2lb this morning. So 2lb down.


----------



## HayleyZahra

Laura--x said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> My dvd came today so i got straight into it! I found it hard work but managable! My muscles feel like jelly now though! Sooooo determined to stick to this now!
> 
> I usually wake up feeling like ive been beaten up the day after ive worked out! Do you still do it everyday even if your in pain?

It starts to get easier! You wont feel so sore after a few days in!
Tho my legs still hurt when i work out!

Good Luck

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> I'm day 3 too  weighed myself this morning and I was 11st 4lb on Saturday and was 11st 2lb this morning. So 2lb down.

Thats good to loose 2lb that quick!
Good on you!

When you gonna take progress photos? every 1 week or every 2 weeks?

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Duejan2012 said:


> hello everyone can i please join it. Today will be day 3 for me. Yesterday my legs hurt alittle bit and my soon to be abs lol but got through the workout much easier then day 1. I weigh now 150lbs and hopeing with diet this little exericise and the 30 day shred i could get down to 135lbs so i would love some support from you ladies who are in the same situation

Hello day 3er! 

You should deff get to your goal weight even more that your dieting too!
What diet plan you on?

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Think I might do some over weekend so weekly cause I feel Ive changed a bit already, unless it's psychological ha ha! I fluctuate between 11st 3-11st 6-7 but never been 11st 2 lol. Did day 4, feeling better doing it now, steadily increasing my tolerance although cardio still kills ha ha. Where can you get level 2 online? 2&3 arnt on you tube :-( xx


----------



## Babyvoisey

unfortunately i wont be able to do this as dr advised me to do no strenuous excercise and definately no sit ups for a few months as i have muscle seperation. So enjoy ladies. Off swimming i go cxx


----------



## ljo1984

ive done the davina macall post natal work out which is quite easy going, and they tell you how to do abdominal exercieses with pelvic seperation  xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Day 2 for me today!!

I woke up quite sore this morning! Thought it would kill me doing it but it wasnt too bad, just couldnt push myself as much as i did the first day! Im probably going to feel like death tomorrow lol.

good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Rose_red

Can I ask what people are using for the weights? Don't really wanna buy some if I can help it!


----------



## ljo1984

I'm using jars of pasta sauce, the big family size ones ha ha, beans stuff like that all the same


----------



## Laura--x

i use beans lol! x


----------



## Duejan2012

HayleyZahra said:


> Duejan2012 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone can i please join it. Today will be day 3 for me. Yesterday my legs hurt alittle bit and my soon to be abs lol but got through the workout much easier then day 1. I weigh now 150lbs and hopeing with diet this little exericise and the 30 day shred i could get down to 135lbs so i would love some support from you ladies who are in the same situation
> 
> Hello day 3er!
> 
> You should deff get to your goal weight even more that your dieting too!
> What diet plan you on?
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

lol no really sure im just really watching how i eat and what kind of calories im taking in instead of "thinking" i still have cravings from when i was pregnant :blush: lol Im really exited to get farther along on this workout!


----------



## Duejan2012

Hi ladies i do feel like i am tolorating it better like but too for me that cardio is killing me still lol. How are you ladies doing. I have a2 5lb weights from before igot pregnant so im using those lol. Does anyones OH look at them funny doing jumping jacks and stuff in the living room?


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha I don't do it in front of oh! No way, he'd just take the mick! Lol. In fact I've not even told him I'm doing it, see if he notices a difference ha ha.


----------



## Duejan2012

ljo1984 said:


> Ha ha I don't do it in front of oh! No way, he'd just take the mick! Lol. In fact I've not even told him I'm doing it, see if he notices a difference ha ha.

i wish i could do it with dh lknowing lol but there is no way we work the same times and are home the same times lol


----------



## HayleyZahra

LOL me and OH both take it in turns doing it! i filmed him lol!
Im gonna have to work twice as hard cos i stupidly ate mc donalds tonight!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

I had fish and chips for dinner earlier lol. But oh said I was looking slim so must be working! I'm on mat leave so obviously I wait till he's at work and he's working this weekend too.


----------



## HayleyZahra

mmmm fish and chips! im so jealous of you right now! they dont have fish n chip shops over here! i miss a good portion off that!
covered in salt and vinegar!

Thats good that he said u already looked slimmer, ego boost and compliment in 1!

If u really wan a challenge try this video its JM again, its so hard honestly i dont normally sweat with the 30 day shred, but this video i swear i was soaked everywhere its so hard work!
It makes the 30day shred seem like a walk in the park! tho i say that now and im sure when i do the 30day shred video next ill probably take that back LOL!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSSI9CUMe_I&feature=related

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Mmmmm I do sweat so maybe I'll save that for after the 30 days to keep me going to my hols! Ha ha. When do you get level 2 and 3 online? X


----------



## ljo1984

Any difference? Looking straight at me I think I look the same, but my belly feels a bit tighter and my bum looks a bit more lifted.

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/1cda33c4.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/2f4ed4b7.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/0369d34d.jpg


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> Any difference? Looking straight at me I think I look the same, but my belly feels a bit tighter and my bum looks a bit more lifted.
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/1cda33c4.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/2f4ed4b7.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/0369d34d.jpg

WOW GIRL YOUR REALLY WORKING IT!

I really see a big difference in all the photos!
Your stomach appears to look more flat, and the 2nd photo i can see your back looks smaller above your pants! even your legs look smaller up the top!
Youve done so good for the small amount of days u been doing this!
Keep it up and your have a great body in no time!
Well done babe!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I've noticed the love handles disappearing! Ha ha. It's Freya's christening in 2 weeks and I'd love love love to fit in a size 10 dress!!! I've not been a size 10 for many years ha ha. Are you noticing any difference? When are you moving to level 2? I'm dreading it now I'm getting used to level one. X


----------



## Duejan2012

wow ljo you look great i do see a difference too! You all are soo brave to post pics i feel soo embarrest :(


----------



## ljo1984

Thanks, Get them on we're all in this together! Been so busy today! Did my work out when I got up and in between looking after kid been cleaning and while stupid rugby was on tv I was upstairs sorting through Imogen's clothes, tidying and putting bits away. I'm starving so gonna have a curry! I've not had much today so need to calorie it up for Freya ha ha, she's the perfect excuse to be naughty.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi, sorry to intrude but could I join this thread? I've just started the 30 day shread and I'm on day 4 - could use a little support!!!!! Sorry if I'm intruding though x


----------



## ljo1984

Hi caz, welcome. How you finding it? I'm on day 6 and pain free now, till level 2!! Ha ha. X


----------



## caz_hills

I'm finding it ok actually! I thought it might be worse. I was really feeling it after day one but now it's better and I feel like I can push myself more every day. Who knows what I will be like by level two though! I forgot to measure myself too... So annoyed! My big issue is chocolate - I eat far too much so I need to keep that in check too!

Thanks for welcoming me :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hi girls, mind if i join? I downloaded the 30 day shred dvd earlier and am going to start tomorrow. I'm rubbish at sticking to things though so i want to see if doing it 'with' other people will keep me going. 

I'm going to try and eat a bit healthier too, and i go to a pole fitness class for an hour on a thursday :)


----------



## ljo1984

If I weren't in this thread I reckon I'd of given up after day two lol so really does keep you going. Yeh I couldn't find my tape measure and there's no point now! I'll just stick to photos ha ha. I've been doing level one on you tube but can't find 2&3 so ended up buying the DVD today in preparation for the next step! Looking forward to a new challenge but I'm sure it'll hurt again, I was reading on forums through a google search ladies that have moved to level two saying its really hard! So hope I don't cave and give in!


----------



## Duejan2012

welcome ladies! im on day 6 and now i can do it very easily. i too am nervouse about level 2. also if it wasnt for this thread then i wouldnt stick to it either lol. chocolate is deff my weekness lol


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks for being so welcoming! This will defo keep me going I hope! Starting the day with melon instead of my chocolate cereal - try and start the week well!!! x


----------



## ljo1984

I was up at 5.45 with Freya! She thought it was a good idea then had second thoughts and went back off but I co slept and was on the edge of bed so not much sleep! So can't be bothered with working out but I'm gonna be strong and get it done in a bit. So tired! X


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Well I started off my day 1 with a bacon sandwich :haha: :dohh: (In my defense, I need to go shopping and bacon/bread was the only breakfast stuff I had in!)

Gonna take some before pics before I start the DVD x


----------



## ljo1984

I had an egg sandwich on Saturday lol, I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would do felt a bit rubbish after ha ha. But bacon! Yum. X


----------



## emme

i'm going to start this tomorrow. i need to lose weight once and for all, my mummy tummy is not a pretty sight! good luck girls x


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> Yeh I've noticed the love handles disappearing! Ha ha. It's Freya's christening in 2 weeks and I'd love love love to fit in a size 10 dress!!! I've not been a size 10 for many years ha ha. Are you noticing any difference? When are you moving to level 2? I'm dreading it now I'm getting used to level one. X

Hey love

Aww, Kendras being baptised on the 27th may! What are you gonna wear? i have no clue what to wear at all! never been to one before!
We are going to look for a little dress for her this week, i love the outfits, they remind me of mini wedding dresses! Have u bought one yet?

Im not doing level 1 anymore im on level 2 now!
When are u moving up?

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Char&Bump-x said:


> Hi girls, mind if i join? I downloaded the 30 day shred dvd earlier and am going to start tomorrow. I'm rubbish at sticking to things though so i want to see if doing it 'with' other people will keep me going.
> 
> I'm going to try and eat a bit healthier too, and i go to a pole fitness class for an hour on a thursday :)

Hey babe

Jump On Board!

First thing is first with these kind of things we all have to remember it takes time, and i know it can be so frustrating and easy to just give in, but we need to stick at it!

The first day is hard but after a few days u really do get use to it!
I think all videos our hard till u get the hang off it!

I love that u go pole fitness class! I use to be a pole dancer, and its a great way to build up your strength! What tricks have you learnt so far?

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

caz_hills said:


> Hi, sorry to intrude but could I join this thread? I've just started the 30 day shread and I'm on day 4 - could use a little support!!!!! Sorry if I'm intruding though x

Hey love

Of course your not intruding the more the better! We all need support and a kick up the >.< at times to times lol!
How you finding it so far? Dont forget to take down your measurements just so you can see how many inches your loosing!


----------



## HayleyZahra

emme said:


> i'm going to start this tomorrow. i need to lose weight once and for all, my mummy tummy is not a pretty sight! good luck girls x

Hey babe and welcome!

Good Luck for 2moro, if u want any diet tips or anything were all here to help you!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

HayleyZahra said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh I've noticed the love handles disappearing! Ha ha. It's Freya's christening in 2 weeks and I'd love love love to fit in a size 10 dress!!! I've not been a size 10 for many years ha ha. Are you noticing any difference? When are you moving to level 2? I'm dreading it now I'm getting used to level one. X
> 
> Hey love
> 
> Aww, Kendras being baptised on the 27th may! What are you gonna wear? i have no clue what to wear at all! never been to one before!
> We are going to look for a little dress for her this week, i love the outfits, they remind me of mini wedding dresses! Have u bought one yet?
> 
> Im not doing level 1 anymore im on level 2 now!
> When are u moving up?
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Awwww christening buddies!! 
Yeh got a christening gown already, it's over a hundred years old, traditional, Imogen wore it for hers too, but like last time it'll be straight off after and I've got her a christening tutu dress from next for the party!! It's a bit big fat gypsy christening ish lol
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/bdbc6615.jpg

No idea what I'm gonna wear! I need a low cut or v neck dress so I can feed her, not going for anything Ott cause we have to go to mass first, but I'm still on the look out for the perfect dress. 
I'm making the most of level one ha ha, I'm liking it now it's not killing me so I'll enjoy a few more days and move up end of week I think. How was level 2? X


----------



## BabyKerslake

Hey sorry to gate crash your thread but I'm on day 5 of level 2 of the 30DS and do far although I feel a lot better and tighter I've put on around 4 pounds! Now I know the purpose of the DVD is to tone which I'm more than happy with but not great for the confidence when the scale keeps creeping up! Lol I eat healthily and was wondering if anyone else encountered the same problem and did the pounds eventually disappear?? Thank you x x x


----------



## ljo1984

Muscle weighs more than fat so maybe the muscles taking its place  if your not eating rubbish that's the only explanation for it. Xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

HayleyZahra said:


> Hey babe
> 
> Jump On Board!
> 
> First thing is first with these kind of things we all have to remember it takes time, and i know it can be so frustrating and easy to just give in, but we need to stick at it!
> 
> The first day is hard but after a few days u really do get use to it!
> I think all videos our hard till u get the hang off it!
> 
> I love that u go pole fitness class! I use to be a pole dancer, and its a great way to build up your strength! What tricks have you learnt so far?
> 
> xxxx

I'm about to go and drop K off to her dads so will be starting when i get back, definitely going to do it or i know i won't start this week haha. 

I went to pole for 4 months before christmas then stopped and only went back last week. I'm just going over the stuff i learnt before but i dont really know any names of tricks/spins lol. I am COVERED in bruises though! All worth it :D xx


----------



## HayleyZahra

BabyKerslake said:


> Hey sorry to gate crash your thread but I'm on day 5 of level 2 of the 30DS and do far although I feel a lot better and tighter I've put on around 4 pounds! Now I know the purpose of the DVD is to tone which I'm more than happy with but not great for the confidence when the scale keeps creeping up! Lol I eat healthily and was wondering if anyone else encountered the same problem and did the pounds eventually disappear?? Thank you x x x

Hey

well done for making it 5 days into level 2 your more advanced than us:winkwink:
Have u seen any changes seeing as your half way through? tho they say for big changes u need to do it least 90days:growlmad:!
Well like ljo has already said muscle does weigh more than fat, also muscle can sit tight in your body not like fat! so even tho it may say your weighing more it doesnt mean that u havent lost a few inches around your body!
I do know what u mean tho SCALES are annoying and can be misleading!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> HayleyZahra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh I've noticed the love handles disappearing! Ha ha. It's Freya's christening in 2 weeks and I'd love love love to fit in a size 10 dress!!! I've not been a size 10 for many years ha ha. Are you noticing any difference? When are you moving to level 2? I'm dreading it now I'm getting used to level one. X
> 
> Hey love
> 
> Aww, Kendras being baptised on the 27th may! What are you gonna wear? i have no clue what to wear at all! never been to one before!
> We are going to look for a little dress for her this week, i love the outfits, they remind me of mini wedding dresses! Have u bought one yet?
> 
> Im not doing level 1 anymore im on level 2 now!
> When are u moving up?
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww christening buddies!!
> Yeh got a christening gown already, it's over a hundred years old, traditional, Imogen wore it for hers too, but like last time it'll be straight off after and I've got her a christening tutu dress from next for the party!! It's a bit big fat gypsy christening ish lol
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/bdbc6615.jpg
> 
> No idea what I'm gonna wear! I need a low cut or v neck dress so I can feed her, not going for anything Ott cause we have to go to mass first, but I'm still on the look out for the perfect dress.
> I'm making the most of level one ha ha, I'm liking it now it's not killing me so I'll enjoy a few more days and move up end of week I think. How was level 2? XClick to expand...

That dress is gorgeous, she gonna look a right stunner!
I love watching my big fat gypsy wedding! and they always get there kids dressed up over the top for there holy communion!

LOL deff make the most of level 1 cos the first day of level 2 will hit you like before but than your body gets use to it again, tho cardio really doesnt agree with me:dohh:!

xxxx


----------



## caz_hills

I weighted myself this am and I have put on a lb too. But that I probably the drinking on Saturday night! Doh!

Is anyone on my fitness pal? I use it every day to track food and exercise, let me know and we can add as friends.

Thanks again for te welcome, day 5 today and I'm not feeling as sore. Must do my measurements today x


----------



## ljo1984

I feel sorry for them at holy communion, there in massive dresses they can't walk in and all the other girls have normal pretty dresses on! And they alway turn up late ha ha ha! 

I can't stand cardio! The star jumps and skip rope make my legs go into cramp ha ha, so have to keep stopping!


----------



## caz_hills

Off to do the shred now... Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

About to start..

Sorry about the underwear haha, but these are today at 10st 4lb

Arms - 11"
Thighs - 23"
Waist - 32"
Hips - 37" 
Bust - 36"


The other pic is what i want to look like again, was july last year!
 



Attached Files:







Day 1 - 14th may 2012 (1).JPG
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 27









Day 1 - 14th may 2012 (2).JPG
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 24









Day 1 - 14th may 2012 (3).JPG
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 27









386032_2978377741318_1318122853_3187644_1252854958_n.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## BabyKerslake

x[/QUOTE]

Hey

well done for making it 5 days into level 2 your more advanced than us:winkwink:
Have u seen any changes seeing as your half way through? tho they say for big changes u need to do it least 90days:growlmad:!
Well like ljo has already said muscle does weigh more than fat, also muscle can sit tight in your body not like fat! so even tho it may say your weighing more it doesnt mean that u havent lost a few inches around your body!
I do know what u mean tho SCALES are annoying and can be misleading!

xxxx[/QUOTE]

Hey, ah thanks! It's killing me but because I'm feeling tighter its spurring me on :) yeah I'm hoping it's just because the muscles are holding onto water at the moment. It's by far my favourite exercise DVD to date! I know but could I ever be a size 8 and weigh over ten stone?! Lol 

So far I just feel tighter all over - top half of stomach is a lot flatter and so are my arms, legs and back. I may not get the results I want this time around but will keep with it until I do! I would much rather loose the weight slowly whilst toning and getting fit. I'll try and post some before and after pics once I've finished although due to horse riding seem to forever be destined to weigh heavier - currently 13 stone but take a size 12! Go figure! Would love to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight of 10st! Long way to go yet! x


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls,

Finally measured myself so at day 5 (a little late!) I am:

Height 5 ft 5 inches
Weight 56 kgs (122 lbs)
Waist 28 in
Hips 35.5 in
Bust 35 in
Thighs 20 in
Upper arm 9.5 in

Lets hope this changes after all this work! x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Just done it, my god i'm sweating buckets! Hard but i feel good for doing it :)


----------



## ljo1984

How are your legs? Mine were like jelly for ages after the first time ha ha! X


----------



## caz_hills

Well done! I defo found day one the worst :) x


----------



## Duejan2012

ljo your lo looks soooo freaking cute in the dress!! I was just wondering the same about char your legs hahamine were in soo much pain after the first day lol. and i was sweating like a dog lol.
Caz what is fitness pals?


----------



## HayleyZahra

Im on my fitness pal, whats your user name?
Its a great way to count your cals, basically you type in what you eat and it tells you how much carbs, cal, fat, protien everything you consume in one day!

I just ate so well today

Oats, plain yogurt, protien mix

Tuna and tomato wholewheat sandwich

1 Salmon fillet, and broccoli

THAN I JUST WENT AND HAD A FULL BLOWN FOOD BINGE LOL OPPS!

i also didnt do the work out today BUM!
xxxx


----------



## caz_hills

Hi him my user name is ajaysmum - it defo helps to see what you have eaten. Your diary looks great for yesterday - bit sorry about your food binge, a bad one?!


----------



## ljo1984

I was naughty last night lol! Had a garlic flat bread thing from m&s, was quite alot of garlic butter on it! Then had steak, potatoes and loads of veg which is good, but then had chocolate fudge cake with custard! But to make me feel better the custard was low fat ha ha! X


----------



## HayleyZahra

So i took some new photos just now, and this is me at day 11!

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







day 1 to day 11!.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 56









DSCF1283.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 42









DSCF1286.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 39









DSCF1282.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 40









DSCF1289.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## ljo1984

oh my god you deserve a blow out!! youve shrunk loads!! jealous much!! i really couldnt be bothered doing my work out today but you've just given me the motivation!! i want that flat stomach lol. well done you. xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

WOW Hayley that's fab!! I feel great today, looking forward to the second go!


----------



## caz_hills

Wow you look great! Gives me motivation to keep going x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Just done my day 2, much easier than yesterday! :happydance:


----------



## bubbles19

HayleyZahra said:


> So i took some new photos just now, and this is me at day 11!
> 
> xxxx

Wowie!! well done!! 
your pictures have inspired me to work harder considering we had the same measurements! have you taken any recent measurements? Im on day 7 (i missed a day! whoops :dohh:) and feel a little less wobbly, i am recording with pictures but i wont post them just yet i cant see a difference. 

my measurements at the moment are:

hips: 35.5
waist: 29.5
thigh: 21

so i guess its working a little bit lol. xxxx


----------



## Laura--x

wow i missed saturday sunday and today :( went out with my friends saturday night so was busy all day sat getting ready haha thne sunday too hungover! Was going to go back to it today but been at the wacky all day im so dissapointed! Tomorrow is definately starting back on it! Well done to all you girls sticking to it!


----------



## caz_hills

Girls how bad is level 2? I think I saw burpees in there somewhere on the menu page - I am terrible at them!


----------



## ljo1984

What are burpees ha ha! I watched level 2 today and think I'm gonna give it a shot tomorrow, it does look harder and I'm expecting to be in pain and feel like I'm dying like I did first day level 1 ha ha.


----------



## caz_hills

Burpees I think are when you are in a press up position and you bring yur legs in and out - it aches! I am going to do 10 days at level 1 - I feel quite used to it now and can almost predict what Jillian will say!


----------



## HayleyZahra

LEVEL 2 IS HARD! I can finally do level 1 now without stopping! But level 2 is so much harder! i find it so hard doing the jump twists and moving your arms in the other direction at the same time!

Have any of u tried it yet!
Thanks for the comments!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

I'm gonna try it tomorrow so I'll let you know then. Are you still doing level one as well as 2? Too much motivation ha ha ha. X


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> I'm gonna try it tomorrow so I'll let you know then. Are you still doing level one as well as 2? Too much motivation ha ha ha. X

Today i done level 1 around 10am and done level 2 around 8pm lol!
Have u watched level 3 yet? i still havent seen it, im already dreading it, believe me! 
I hope u get on better with level 2 than i did! theres not so much cardio, more jumping around on the floor! lol!

xxxx


----------



## broodyc

I have just bought this on Amazon and hopefully it will arrive soon and I can join you ladies!! I'm excited now xx


----------



## ljo1984

I bought mine yesterday and it came today, I needed it for level 2&3. Not watched 3 yet, don't want to scare myself too much ha ha! Yeh the strength sections seem to be more energetic. See how I get on ha ha. She seems to interact loads with the girl Natalie and not with the other, that was annoying me lol.


----------



## Duejan2012

wow hayley you look great you give me alot of hope!! Did anyone fine leve 2 on youtube?


----------



## caz_hills

Hayley you do it twice a day! Wow inspiring! Had terrible nights sleep last night, need motivation today to do it - day seven for me on level 1!


----------



## ljo1984

I couldn't find it do bought it off amazon for £4.99. 
I'm so tired, I need motivation too, I'm doing level 2 today as well!!!


----------



## HayleyZahra

I downloaded level 2 and level 3 for free off a website, all you had to do is register your email than download!

the website is called 4shared!

My legs are hurting me today from last night doing level 2!


----------



## ljo1984

Just done level two, was doing ok till the last lot of cardio then that last set of abs on top of it!! Fml ha ha. Had to stop a few times, was sweating like never before and a bit jelly like now, bet I ache tomorrow too!


----------



## HayleyZahra

Hows everyone doing? just to let you know we all have FUCK UP DAYS, i did yesterday, i didnt get round to doing the shred and i completely over ate!

xxxx


----------



## Squidge

Has any of you been on the scales to see if you've lost any weight whilst doing shred? I did it a few weeks back, tracked everything I ate, shred everyday but when I got on the scales i'd gained 1lb so was very disheartened and stopped :dohh: think I may start shredding again in a week or two


----------



## caz_hills

I weighted myself last week so plan to weight myself again on Monday and see what te result is. I feel y tummy is a little flatter but am scared I will have put on although I have eaten quite well! x


----------



## caz_hills

Hayley - what's your fitness pal name? I'll add you on if you want! x (and anyone else!)


----------



## ljo1984

Someone mentioned about staying the same weight but the answer is muscle weighes more than fat, and with this work out you defo are building them muscles up so if your on a diet the only explanation is muscle is replacing the fat . I usually fluctuate between 11st 4-7oz and since all this I'm not eating as much crap and I'm between 11st 2-5oz so that's only a couple of lb after 10days, but I know I'm certainly more toned and that's more important than what the scales say, and my size 12 jeans I was super excited about fitting in when I bought them a couple of months ago (was a size 14 pre preg) are now a bit loose and need to keep pulling them up! Come on size 10, how I've missed you over the years! Lol.


So today will be day 2 of level 2!! Little bit achey this morning but alot less that I was expecting, off to mass this morning, got to go for getting Freya baptised next week (not going on a Sunday with a toddler who won't stay still for 2 mins never mind an hour!!!) then back for work out! Much prefer doing it first thing in a morning though, get it out of the way before I have time to think about it, especially level 2, that last circuit nearly killed me yesterday lol, the plank positions are so so hard!


----------



## dreamer_88

hi ladies can i join u all?? started 30DS not long ago then didnt do it for a few days cos i ewas running aswell and it shot my ankle to bits :( but satopped running and started 30DS all over again :D think i might be on day 7 now? and I go on the bike aswell when i can but i hate it. haha!! will take pics now :D xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm on day 4, just done todays and Kyla joined in too :haha: I'm using cans of beans for weights :rofl: and she had her mini tins of spaghetti shapes copying me :cloud9:


----------



## dreamer_88

on second thoughts will take pics before i do the dvd once iv dropped K at nursery xx


----------



## dreamer_88

haha char my daughter joins in too!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

How do you pronounce your youngests name Dreamer?


----------



## ljo1984

Awww that's so cute, imm just looks at me funny then looks at the screen ha ha. Day two of level two done, my left leg above my ankle hurts a bit with the jumping about cardio bits! Can't stand any of the plank exercises too, lower half I can cope with my my arms just can't hold out that long ha ha.


----------



## dreamer_88

its Kay-lah :) Khloe was guna be Khloe or Kayla, so when we had another girl we changed it a bit :) Love Kyla, we thought about that aswell :D never been able to agree on boys names haha.

My ankles still hurt a bit while im doing the jumps butonce i stop the pain stops. not half as bad as they were - they swelled up really bad :( shame aswell cos i love running!!

Just done level 1 and 2 in a row :) proud but my lungs hurt now haha xx


----------



## dreamer_88

Taken pics but its hard doing it myself and i look funny shapes haha dunno wether to post them or nt! xx


----------



## ljo1984

just stick them on!! i dont have a full length mirror so i take them with my phone by myself lol!! 
your hard core doing them together! i keep thinking about it but i cant be arsed ha ha! maybe when level two's not as hard on me i might give it a go


----------



## caz_hills

Girls, I weighted myself and since Monday I've put on a lb! How has this happened? I'm gutted and am about to do day 8 now but feel really unmotivated. Just want to eat chocolate! x


----------



## ljo1984

If you go back a page I've replied to a similar post  xx


----------



## caz_hills

Just seen hun - thanks! I'm ploughing on - just did day 8 so will keep going and hopefully when I measure next week there will have been a change! x


----------



## ljo1984

I'm sure there will be, there's alot of toning in it, I'm not over weight according to bmi I'm fine so expect to weigh pretty much the same as I start gaining more muscle density. Keep up the good work, nearly time for level 2!!!! Xx


----------



## caz_hills

I know, Level 2 on Sunday!!!! Aghhhh! x


----------



## ljo1984

I started 2 days early! Madness, she gets into plank position for a few of things and it bloody kills my arms!


----------



## caz_hills

I'm too scared to start it :)


----------



## CRWx

Can I join in??

I'm probably the biggest person doing it, I loathe my body- I haven't even had kids :( just a massive fatty

I'll be doing it from the links!!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Can i join? Not starting for a few days because i'm at the end of my cycle and as any LTTTC'ers will know you don't do anything but breathe until your AF turns up just in case you do damage, plus it seems a pretty hard workout so it possibly would cause damage. Anyhow, i'm 20, 5ft 8 and 13 stone (have put on 3 stone in the last 8 months due to medication i have to take) also stopped exercising over the winter so have lost all my fitness, so it will be like being a total newbie all over again. I have the actual dvd. Will be back when its time for me to start :) 

xxxxx


----------



## caz_hills

Yay there are so many of us doing this now! It's amazing-this group is definitely keeping me going on the daily exercises x


----------



## dreamer_88

I think its alot easier when there are more than just u doing it - a few in the same position. ljo1984 i think we are in the same position - my bmi etc is healthy and i just wanna tone up really and sort my diet out!!! my legs sure arent as wobbly haha!!!!! 

think ill take sum more pics later and then debate whic ones to use haha!! we have a full leangth mirror in the girls room theyv got build in wardrobes so might use them they seem to be most flattering on me haha!!! the mirror i used in the spare room is on an angle so it dusnt luk right haha!!!! Only thing is its right in front of the window and ill have to be careful no ones around haha!!

I HATE level 2, i dunno why i just do!! have to be careful with my knees and ankles so when shes doing loads of squat moved while in the strangth bit i usually just sit on a chair and do the arm movement - other wise my legs will be HUMONGUS!!!!! bigger than OH's haha!!! hes huge aswell my hubby, hes not a bodybuilder but he kinda looks like one without all the horrible veins popping out etc. Im lucky i guress cos he knows what hes talking about with food and exercise - but i ask for advice then dnt listen hehe xx


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I'm less wobbly too lol, my love handles are almost non existent for the first time since I hit pubity probably ha ha! And my stomach I dont have to hold in as much, it's pretty flat now apart from all the spare mummy skin from two lots of stretching (one by a 9lber ha ha) I've never exercised like this before. Was naughty yesterday and was scoffing chocolate in the afternoon! Oops! And I'm off out for lunch with a friend later, oh well need to relax it once in a while eh ha ha. Xx


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> Yeh I'm less wobbly too lol, my love handles are almost non existent for the first time since I hit pubity probably ha ha! And my stomach I dont have to hold in as much, it's pretty flat now apart from all the spare mummy skin from two lots of stretching (one by a 9lber ha ha) I've never exercised like this before. Was naughty yesterday and was scoffing chocolate in the afternoon! Oops! And I'm off out for lunch with a friend later, oh well need to relax it once in a while eh ha ha. Xx

Hey babe how you getting on? i had 2 days off! deff need to UP my ways!
How have u been getting on, have u noticed any more diff since your last photos?

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Welcome to all the new girls! it is so much more inspiring having more girls who are all going through the same thing! Good Luck everyone!

Dont forget to add you daily updates and how your feeling in yourself and outside!
xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

I've done something to my left leg! It's at the back of my knee, don't know if it's muscle or ligaments. Might have to take a day or two break or adapt stuff so there's not as much impact on it! I cheated today on the last bit or cardio, instead of dpi g than plank jacks I did normal jumping jacks ha ha but then I wasn't totally knackard to do the last abs workout.
Feel alot happier with my stomach although just need stretchies to bugger off lol and in general I feel more toned. Will prob take pics on tues when I'm 15 days in. Looking forward to 27th cause im certainy not doing it that day lol then will start level 3 argh!! Have you watched it or anything yet? I'm too scared ha ha.


----------



## caz_hills

Feeling good today girls - day 9 of level 1 completed so one more day then I'm onto level 2 - aggghhh!!!! Am nervous about it!

Today I'm going out for work colleagues so my MIL has kindly offered to look after LO until my hubbie gets home - and I'm going to pop to the shops and see if I cna find any nice clothes for work as I go back in 3 weeks! So good day here.

lJo1984 - oh no hun, hope you are ok? Maybe rest a few days and see how you feel. As long as you're moving then I bet you are still working really well.


----------



## dreamer_88

having a bad day today, eating everything in sight :( haha oh well!! Hope u all have a gud weekend wont be back on til monday probs :) xx


----------



## Laura--x

ive majorly slacked the last 3 days :( think i need to start again from fresh. been stupidly stressed the past few days so im eating loads :( really need some willpower!!


----------



## tina3747

Helloooo!!
I'm doing the 30day shred although taking my time with it:blush:
I have now 8 weeks to shift 9lb, I'm doing the DVD but I between I'm biking, pram pushing and swimming.
I've done the DVD 4 times now, it was suprisingly easy the first few times although my body killed like hell after the first day, it felt much harder today... I think my body's going on strike!!
Praying this works, have a holiday in 8 weeks with a niece who is an 8st personal trainer:cry: . If it doesn't work I'm cancelling her flight.


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> I've done something to my left leg! It's at the back of my knee, don't know if it's muscle or ligaments. Might have to take a day or two break or adapt stuff so there's not as much impact on it! I cheated today on the last bit or cardio, instead of dpi g than plank jacks I did normal jumping jacks ha ha but then I wasn't totally knackard to do the last abs workout.
> Feel alot happier with my stomach although just need stretchies to bugger off lol and in general I feel more toned. Will prob take pics on tues when I'm 15 days in. Looking forward to 27th cause im certainy not doing it that day lol then will start level 3 argh!! Have you watched it or anything yet? I'm too scared ha ha.

Oh no, how did u do that, was it from the video LOL?
At least its a good excuse to put your feet up after all that hard work i say! but not for to long! thats great that your already feeling more toned!
Have u tried bio oil for the marks babe they reckon it fades them?

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

I'm really lazy with creams and oils ha ha and I tried bio oil before but didn't like getting dressed while my skin was all oily ha ha. 

I can only presume its from working out I've done my leg in! Maybe I should do some stretches before starting it? Give it a go.
Been out for lunch was good and had pasta with salad to start, but had a sundae for pudding! Yum. Xx


----------



## Duejan2012

well ladies just took 2 days off back to tonight.. uggg i hate taking days off its soo hard to get going again. It was just i was soo busy the past two day. I think i will do level one 2 more days to make up for those days and then start level 2. Ladies how is level 2?


----------



## dreamer_88

Laura - i did that aswell u feel so much better after starting fresh.

Had a bad day yday but started the day good so far, guna do 30DS wen hubby goes out soon. was hoping to do level 1 followed by level 2 but the girls r guna b with me haha so depends how much they get in the way!!


----------



## caz_hills

Morning girls,

I did well yesterday with the cardio - did the shred and over an hour of walking as well. But then screwed it up with a night out with my work girls - 5 glass of wine and some pizza, doh!!!!! Back on it today though.... last day of level 1 and then I may take tomorrow off as a rest day before starting level 2 on Monday. 

Is anyone having rest days? I've tried to push through every day but is it recommended?


----------



## ljo1984

I'm having my first rest day today day 12, I've done well not even giving up by now, plus I've done something to my knee so relaxing today! Yesterday I had lunch with a friend and had a take away so don't worry too much lol. Xx


----------



## caz_hills

Just realised I'm at work on Tuesday so will try and push through and have that as my rest day. I did day 10 today, felt good so actually looking forward to level 2 tomorrow, aghhh!!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm starting again from day 1 today, i've not done the 30DS since thursday and i've eaten SO much junk since thursday too :(


----------



## Duejan2012

Im not sure if you are suppose to take rest days i wish i didnt lol bout to start again today hopeing that i will continue. Im nervouse going to level 2 how is everyone doing is anyone seeeng difference. I have another wierd question anyone here from the US just wondering cuz i always seem to be on later then everyone else haha im just waking up and you ladies say youve done the shred already haha


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha I think ladies in here are mainly uk, and yeh I bet your not supposed to take rest days but oh well ha ha. Xx


----------



## Duejan2012

lol i figured i see everyone posting at like 3 am haha i feel sad cuz im always behind lol... I found level 2 for free on vimeo you dont even have to down load it


----------



## ljo1984

I already bought it lol was only £5 though. Just seen a stupid advert on tv and jillian was actually on it!! Feel like she's stalking me for not doing the shred today ha ha ha! Oh says Ive lost loads of weight n asked how much, said I weigh the same really (which I do) and left it at that ha ha! So it must be doing something.


----------



## Duejan2012

Lol thats funny shes stalking you lol. My dh said the same but when i weight i weighed the same as well. I was discouraged until he said something. i also had a few people at work comment if i have lost weight lol. When are you gooing to post more picks?


----------



## ljo1984

Probably mid week when I'm half way through. So it's 4 am and Freya is looking at me wide aware in the dark!!! Grrrr so tired!


----------



## caz_hills

Hope Freya went back to sleep. I'm glad that other people are feeling like me - I don't thibkive lost any weight (I hadnt last time I weighted on day seven) but do feel more toned - and that's the main thing.

Picked up my boys cold Adam losing my voice and feel yucky. Need to start level two today - just plough on!!!!!


----------



## ljo1984

She was awake half 3- half 5!! Ended up going downstairs, oh's snoring was pissing me off lol. Managed a couple hours on sofa after she went back off and now eldest is up!! Peppa pig this peppa pig that lol. Oh and she woke Freya up too, she always has to know where she is so when we came downstairs she saw her and was touching her and saying awwww Freya, Freya's hair, freyas ears Freya's eyes! Cute really lol. I feel another day off again! Might just do some abs in a bit lol. X


----------



## caz_hills

Oh hun, two must be really hard! It's tough enough with one bubba! 

Hope you get something done. I'm trying to find the energy to do level 2 today - my voice was gone this morning but slowly coming back. I think I need to do it now as my boy has just gone (well going!) down for his first nap!


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh get it out of the way before you think too much about it lol, that's what I normally do. Get imm her breakfast, Freya in jumperoo and get it done and out of way lol. X


----------



## caz_hills

Wooooo, level 2 is much harder! I felt the legs especually the squat thrusts so much more! 

Jillian said at the end 'I want you to feel like you are going to die'!!!!! Blimey! But pleased that I did it and I can get through it, I have a rest day on Tuesday as I'm going to work for the day so I just need to get through tomorrow!


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha I never feel like I'm gonna die cause I keep stopping lol. It's too bloody hard that last bit! And the final cardio bit with the plank I substituted it otherwise I can't do the final abs bit as well! Ha ha. X


----------



## bubbles19

Well ive been bad...ive not done it for 2 days, ive been so busy and AF has arrived so i feel like poo!! but tomorrow i will start again! and wednesday i'll go on to level 2 i think, im not looking forward to it lol, keep up the good work ladies x


----------



## ljo1984

Well I've just spend an hour going through soft play gym with Imogen! I'm exhausted and my knee is buggered ha ha. But back to the shred tomorrow before I get too used to not doing it and give up lol. X


----------



## CRWx

I'm starting tomorrow! :D


----------



## NennaKay

I've not got any babies yet, but I do wanna get into shape before we start TTC! :thumbup: This sounds like a great program, so I think I'll give it a whirl... It'll be nice being held accountable by you lovely ladies! :wacko:

I think I'm gonna try to use the free links starting either tonight or tomorrow. Keep up the good work fellow BnBers! :hugs:


----------



## Duejan2012

wow level 2 is way harder then 1 omg haha does anyone have problems with sciatica? Doing those walking pushup things i just cant cuz my leg wont bend because of the pain of sciatica?


----------



## Duejan2012

Nenna what a great idea. I think getting into shape before ttc is a great idea. I heard it helps with concieveing and helps you stay fit during preg!! welcom to the 30 day shred!


----------



## dreamer_88

i had sciatica during preg number 2 but its not too bad now, get the odd twinge and painb every now and again but nothing much. 

Had a crap couple of days so back into it today - do 30DS while Khloes at nursery and Kailas asleep, then have to get a quick shower cos Kailas got 2nd attempt for her MMr today!!!! Then when OH is at the gym think ill do a long walk on the treadmill..... dont have any mags to read tho so might have to be the bike - least i can move that in front of the telly!!!!! haha!!!


----------



## caz_hills

So girls, I measured myself this morning - after my disaster of actually putting on 1lb I was quite nervous but it is working!!!

So this is day 12 for me today - day 2 of level 2:-

Waist - 1 inch off
Bust - 1 inch off (not sure I am happy with that!)
Hips - 0.5 inch off
Thigh - same
Upper arm - added on 0.25 inch

So happy tha it's doing something - I'm weighting myself tomorrow so hopefully that will show some results as well.

Last week I was ready to stop as I put on 1 lb so I hope this inspires others too! We must keep going x


----------



## ljo1984

Wish I'd of took measurements but I'm happy with my pics I suppose lol. And the fact my size 12 jeans are needing to be pulled up alot lol (uk 12 is a us8 isn't it? I like the sound of that ha ha) xx


----------



## caz_hills

And Freya is only 4 months old!!! I don';t know where you get the energy to do the shred with two kids, one so young! x


----------



## ljo1984

I think of it as its only 20 mins, get it done and our of way lol. Usually get up, get imm her breakfast and cartoons on, Freya in jumperoo then I'm off. My leg was still hurting! Mainly on the cardio sections. Grrrr.
Butttt I tried on a dress this morning that is a size 10 and wore it on honeymoon in nov 2008, was pregnant the following month, had mmc followed by 3 months of comfort eating, then two full pregnancies. And this morning I've finally be able to do it up!! So happy, although was still quite snug but that zip went all the way up! Yay. X


----------



## caz_hills

Wow! Amazing - the cardio kills me too - especially the squat thrusts in level 2 - man, they are a killer! Restday tomorrow for me as I'm at work all day from 8 - 7 so back on it on Wednesday for me. Wonder if I will miss it?!?! Nahhh, probably not!

I try and do it in the morning as well so it's done and I don't have to think or worry about it for the rest of the day. We try and have first nap at about 10 am, I do the shred, quick shower, then the day starts properly!


----------



## ljo1984

I do the modified versions of most of it ha ha. X


----------



## CRWx

Just done day 1 of level one, I'm sweating buckets!


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha it does get easier, then level 2 starts!! Has anyone looked at level 3 yet? I'm scared lol. X


----------



## caz_hills

Too scared to look at level three too! Level two in finding hard enough x


----------



## ljo1984

I've watched a video on you tube of a girl doing full level 3 work out, alot of floor work which I like all the lying down lol pity there's exercise involved with it.


----------



## HayleyZahra

Hey Hows everyone doing, i stopped for about 6days, ive had so much to do that i didnt have time! Finally gonna start again doing level 1 and 2 everyday if i get chance! 

Has anyone noticed any changes in size or clothes? Im still in the same jeans :growlmad:!

Good Luck everyone

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

My jeans were too big anyway! Got size 14 and of course they stretch so quickly, but my size 12's ive got are a bit looser. Wearing a dress I got 2 years ago for freyas baptism on Sunday and that's a 12 and is a little bit too big but not obviously lol. Need some serious motivation today, not done it yet as been to mass then shopping and the suns out now grrrr. Xx


----------



## amy19604

Hi, I just started it today. I need to get a tape measure to do my measurements. I'll have to do it tomorrow when my ds is asleep though as every time i was on the floor he jumped on me then I couldn't get back up in time for the next bit lol


----------



## alice&bump

Can I join in too? I'm on day 6, but switched to level 2 yesterday! Wish I hadn't cos it's baking hot here today! Am really enjoying it and already starting to notice a difference! Also quite chuffed cos my OHs started working away in the week so hopefully he'll notice a difference every weekend when he comes home!


----------



## tina3747

alice&#8782 said:


> Can I join in too? I'm on day 6, but switched to level 2 yesterday! Wish I hadn't cos it's baking hot here today! Am really enjoying it and already starting to notice a difference! Also quite chuffed cos my OHs started working away in the week so hopefully he'll notice a difference every weekend when he comes home!

I switched early, found level 1 a bit boring. I love the skating exercise on level 2! My weights are too heavy, what are you using? Theyrev3lbs each so I'm struggling doing the arm lifts! Maybe need to get some others tomorrow!


----------



## alice&bump

I'm using Tins :lol: my weights are 2kg and far, far too heavy! The skating ones good, but the oblique twists kill me so I only really give it my all on the first ones! I did it at the start of the year and loved it, but gave up when af hit, so I've started at the start of my cycle this time so hopefully it won't be a big shock to the system when she turns up! My hopeful plan is when I get to d5 l2, I can add in l1 as well, but if this weather keeps up there's no chance! Although I can't complain about the sun!


----------



## ljo1984

You lot doing l1&2 together are just hard core! I just can't be bothered lol! Although I might do the and bit after my level 2 work outs seem as I'm half way through it! I use sauce jars as my weights lol. I like the oblique twists and the skating, something a bit different. Found myself getting a bit more used to it and able to do the harder levels a bit more. Thinking of starting level 3 on Monday. Although the bank hol weekend oh has took the fri off and can see myself been naughty and having a 5 day break!! We're going away for weekend so defo won't be doing it for 3 days.


----------



## caz_hills

Defo agree, level 1 and 2 together - intense! I've never done it!

Some of you might remember that 5 days in I put on 1 lb, I was gutted! But weighted myself today - day 12 and I've lost 2lbs!!!!! Yay!!!! So pleased it's working. So I treated myself to a wispa gold and three custard creams - lol!!!! Back on tomorrow as I was at work today so I didn't do the DVD but will do tomorrow as today was a rest day. x


----------



## alice&bump

Yay that's a fab loss! I'm 1kg-ish up on when I started, but im only really weighing out of interest, cos I know im losing in inches! 

I love doing the twists, it's just the stitch I get from doing them cripples me! Hopefully that won't last long tho!


----------



## ljo1984

Oooooooooo wispa gold!!! I NEED one now lol. I've been quite good today apart from the m&s brownie tray bake slice for pudding but I did eat a shed load of veg with my dinner!! I reckon that cancels it out ha ha. Got dentist in morning then off to park with kids and my mum, really need to kick myself up the bum to do work out in the afternoon!!


----------



## Duejan2012

ljo1984 said:


> I think of it as its only 20 mins, get it done and our of way lol. Usually get up, get imm her breakfast and cartoons on, Freya in jumperoo then I'm off.

this sounds like me haha with jonathan being 4 months and natalia 3. lol Acually natalia trys to do it with me haha she doesnt like try to hard things but she jumps and moves her arms when stretching and doing the jumping jacks haha.


----------



## HayleyZahra

Ive weighed myself and i was 64kilos im now 62.9kilos, but i still aint see any difference in my body and i havent lost a single inch from anywhere! GRRR! I am on my period tho, do u think that bloats u out abit? i look like my belly pokes out more now!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh you'll be bloated and carrying extra water cause of af. I had a dream last night I wa bloated lol so much so I looked 9 month pregnant ha ha! Weird! X


----------



## CRWx

I didn't do it yesterday but I did LOADS of walking/running

Can I be exscused for that one day? :haha:


----------



## alice&bump

Yea it'll be af doing it! I honestly look atleast 6 months preg when she's visiting!

Crw I'm sure we can excuse you :lol: you did better than I do on my days off, I'm usually glued to the sofa eating takeaway :blush:

I'm going to have a look fr another DVD today that I can do alongside it, cos I'm getting bored already :blush: am well chuffed cos I'm in last summers size 12 linen trousers :yay: feel like my arse is eating them, but still, they're on!


----------



## CRWx

:haha: I shall be doing it later & then loads of walking

I want to be slim! :haha:


----------



## caz_hills

Woohoo Hayley - thats an awesome weight loss!!!! Ate two biscuits this morning so really need to do the DVD later. Taking my boy for a long walk this pm in the sunshine so hope to burn some calories then too! Have a good day girlies. xxx


----------



## ljo1984

I've not done it yet! Don't know if I'll get around to it, if not I'll do some quick abs later, want to get paddling pool out for the kids. Xx


----------



## mummy1989

Is this for anyone to join in? :/ i did start doing the 30day shred on 7th may, first day on level 1 but i became very ill few days after and havent been able to do anything for 2 weeks. im now back to normal now and need to get back on track, need help with support etc :) x


----------



## caz_hills

Hi Mummy1989 - I joined after seeing this thread and even if I do say so, the girls on this thred are wonderful and really supportive! Please join us!!!!!!


----------



## ljo1984

Hi, cause you can join in. 

I was naughty I didn't do it today! It was so warm this afternoon, I managed a quick nap instead ha ha ha! Although I did some crunches (a mixture of level 1&2 ones) on the bathroom floor while imm was in the bath, she was playing hide and seek with me ha ha. Back to it in the morning. X


----------



## caz_hills

I did it whilst my boy was playing next to me! He kept smiling as I was trying so hard and he was laughing at me - cheers!


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh mine do that and I just think, wait till your doing this when your my age ha ha ha! X


----------



## Duejan2012

did anyone read about grapefruits suppose to help you loose weight too? I find this very interesting! i heard if yoiu eat one with ev ery meal then its supposer to burn calories faster or drink the pure juice too....


----------



## CRWx

I saw the grapefruit thing too!! Hmmm :)


----------



## ljo1984

I saw that a long time ago, I used to have grapefruit in the morning when dieting in the past although I'd forgotten till you just mentioned it. Can't remember if it worked or not lol. X


----------



## ljo1984

So I'm half way through, should be day 18 but have had 3 days off so far! 
Not weighed myself yet but doubt I've lost anything, I'm still eating what I want just having more will power with chocolate and other crap lol. Just done my work out, it's finally getting easier after 7 days on level 2! Just took some pics and it's all working out! Yay. My love handles are going which I'm glad about and my stretchies look to have faded a bit thank god! The Knickers are sitting much better.

So day one and day 15 comparison
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/b92458a8.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/683df271.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/11c1fe9a.jpg


----------



## alice&bump

Wow you look awesome!! I measured today and am well impressed! Although I didn't note them down cos it's my official day tomorrow!


----------



## ljo1984

I wish I had measurements! I don't have a clue where tape measure went though! And then it was too late lol.


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> So I'm half way through, should be day 18 but have had 3 days off so far!
> Not weighed myself yet but doubt I've lost anything, I'm still eating what I want just having more will power with chocolate and other crap lol. Just done my work out, it's finally getting easier after 7 days on level 2! Just took some pics and it's all working out! Yay. My love handles are going which I'm glad about and my stretchies look to have faded a bit thank god! The Knickers are sitting much better.
> 
> So day one and day 15 comparison
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/b92458a8.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/683df271.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/11c1fe9a.jpg

WOW GIRL, YOUR DOING FAB

You make me want to get back to it after having a week off
i can see a big improvement, im jealous

xxxx


----------



## caz_hills

Amazing photos! You can really see the difference!

It's official, day 14 and I HATE level two! x


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha I'm not the biggest fan of level two either! Too many plank positions for my liking ha ha. Hayley there was massive difference on your pics last week!! Your doing great. X


----------



## caz_hills

I agree, Hayley you are doing fab too - two levels in one day is insane!!!!! I'm seriously dying on level 2 - what am I going to be like on level 3????!!!!!! Aggghhhh.

Trying sooo hard to eat well today - just want chocolate, but trying so hard not to go to the shops and get some :)


----------



## HayleyZahra

Aww thank girls but i stupidly stopped for a good week and done no work outs and ate what i liked including mc donalds twice :dohh:, beware aswell, i look like the first set off photos AGAIN! I think this will be something you will always have to do now cos soon as u stop honestly u go straight back!

Ive just started again now, i feel so hungry back to starvation mode!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

As long as I look ok ish on holiday then it can do what it wants when I'm back home ha ha ha! I don't know how people can do this sort of thing pretty much daily forever! Too much dedication ha ha. X


----------



## HayleyZahra

Its so true, when you see these people with nice bodies, they normally do have to give up half off there life to stay that way! I read a book once on a celeb and she was saying that she basically has to give up all the foods she likes just to stay thin! Or u have to go live in a gym!
Its so hard tho!
Some people are lucky they can eat what they like and do nothing and remain skinny! I was like that, i even had my first child at 18 and was back to size 6 afterwards! I always weighed the same amount for years! But soon as u do put the weight on and allow your body to get bigger, its hard than to go back to the size you were and stay that way!
I do believe once people allow there body to get bigger, they do have to work at it after that to always remain thin!
I had a injection for a few years to stop me getting pregnant, and i was warned it can effect your weight, i went up 2 stone! and my body has never gone back the way it was! even if i diet i still cant seem to get that body back what i had before having that stupid injection!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

I was the same, I met oh at 18 and about a year later I'd put on weight for the first time ever and I've had to work at it ever since. I've only gone to a 14 at most which isn't big but I'm more bothered about tone.

For the last couple of years we've been to Cyprus and stayed in nice hotels which had a gym there and you'd see the same people going in everyday to work out! My god your on holiday people, relax lol. Xx


----------



## Duejan2012

WOW!!!!! LJ you look GREAT!!:thumbup: I wish i could stay as motivated as you! After work sometimes i just get soo tired knowing i still have to cook dinner and give the children baths:nope: etc that im exaused by the time i get any time to do it!! im jelouse haha But you can deff see a difference!! You really do look amazing.

Hayley i too had mcdonalds yesterday:dohh: But nothing can change that now i guess haha. I did also see big difference in your photos the other day too so good work!

caz how do you feel for day 14? Have you stopped anydays?

alice cant wait to see your measurements!!

I think its just soo funny about the grapfruit. I think ill give it a try too i mean what could it hurt?


----------



## HayleyZahra

Do u ever look back at old photos of yourself?

I torment myself all the time looking at my old body!
It bugs me cos on these photos they were even after having my first child! AND NOW LOOK AT THE BODY :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







3224_1033221284692_1650228432_131532_2179127_n.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 40









photoshoot.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 42









28.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 35









DSCF1216.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 34


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> I was the same, I met oh at 18 and about a year later I'd put on weight for the first time ever and I've had to work at it ever since. I've only gone to a 14 at most which isn't big but I'm more bothered about tone.
> 
> For the last couple of years we've been to Cyprus and stayed in nice hotels which had a gym there and you'd see the same people going in everyday to work out! My god your on holiday people, relax lol. Xx

ON holiday! there crazy! I cant stand people like that! but only cos i cant be like that LOL!

Yeh tone deff looks better, i still see people thin but they can still have a bloated or pop belly! Toned deff looks better! Its nice to see some lines and tightness!

xxxx


----------



## Duejan2012

i always look at old pics of me but try not to cuz it makes me soo angry that i was soo skinny and active and now my body is flabby and untoned.....


----------



## alice&bump

Hayley I think you look awesome now too! I'm in shock having measured! In 10 days, I've lost 11 inches :shock: I am rather obsessive tho and measure everywhere possible! But my waist is now 2.5" smaller! Strangely tho, I've not lost as much off my hips as I have from my waist, belly and bum! So chuffed tho!


----------



## ljo1984

Woo hoo Alice that's fab! Hayley it is depressing looking back at old photos knowing we'll never look the same again! But we can try and get as close as possible and have our beautiful children to show for our changes. Xxxx
Just done work out! Too warm for this ha ha but its done and over with. Don't know if I'll do it tomorrow and know I certainly won't be on Sunday!! Hayley are you all sorted for you lo's baptism? We're having catering and decorating done this time round do will be a nice relaxing day  you got an outfit sorted? X


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> Woo hoo Alice that's fab! Hayley it is depressing looking back at old photos knowing we'll never look the same again! But we can try and get as close as possible and have our beautiful children to show for our changes. Xxxx
> Just done work out! Too warm for this ha ha but its done and over with. Don't know if I'll do it tomorrow and know I certainly won't be on Sunday!! Hayley are you all sorted for you lo's baptism? We're having catering and decorating done this time round do will be a nice relaxing day  you got an outfit sorted? X

We had her batptised last sunday! It was suppose to be on the 27th but was brought forward a week! the church only gave us 2 day warning! so i didnt even get to buy myself a nice dress, i had 1 day to find something and didnt see anything i liked, so i just had to throw some of my clothes together! It was rushed but a beautiful day! MIL laid out a some food and made a cake for Kendra!
What are u planning on wearing, thats nice that u got a decorator and Catering! make your u post some photos!
Kendra decided to cry in church lol :dohh:

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1338.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 28









DSCF1348.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 23









DSCF1378.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 21









DSCF1370.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 22









DSCF1384.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## ljo1984

You look fab, kendras a little cutie. 
I gave up looking and I've got a nice summer dress I got two years ago I'm honna wear, its quite colourful, will look good seem as its gonna be sunny lol! I'll have to get some rights though, my legs are like milk bottles lol and I don't trust myself with fake tan! 
Would have been nice to do a BBQ at home now it's sunny but I can't be araed with the hassle and tidying up at the end of it!! Ha ha. X


----------



## SisterRose

Wow, big differences in the pics from day 1 to day 15! thats amazing.


----------



## caz_hills

Wow - Hayley your before photos are gorgeous too, the current ones are lovely though as well - you have nothing to worry about :) 

Also, love the christening photos - they are so sweet, she is gorgeous too.

Alice - well done on the inch loss, that's amazing!!!!!! Stick with it!

Well did level 2 today and it's day 15 for me so half way there. It's so damn hot though and it makes it even harder. I can't wait for level 2 to be over but any clues from level 3?????? My hubbie said he will do it with me on Sunday as he wants to see what it is like..... wonder if he will find it hard or easy????!!!!!

Hae fun in the sun girlies. xxx


----------



## ljo1984

If he's not used to exercise he'll find it hard! It's non stop and his body won't be used to it. Like we are at the beginning of each level. You'll be able to show him up ha ha. Level 3 looks tough, alot of strength required lol, I'm gonna be doing another 5 days level 2, no way am I moving up early ha ha. X


----------



## caz_hills

Me neither, stikcing to level 2 until day 20. Half way through now - madness!!!! 

Hayley/everyone - what are you doing after the 30 days of shred? Are you going onto another of Jillian's DVD's or stopping?

xx


----------



## alice&bump

My oh tried level 1 with ne once and I thought he was going to pass out :lol:

I think I'm going to try ripped in 30 next, but I'm going to start mixing it up a bit soon otherwise I'll probs get to day 30 and give up!


----------



## Hebble

Hi all, would love to join you if thats ok? I have been 'shredding' at home, and am on day 3 of level 2. It's a nightmare as it's sooo hot at the min, but trying not to use that as an excuse as I wouldn't dare say it to Jillian haha.

To all those wondering - I have done the dvd in the past and actually found level three easier than level 2! I really hate all the cardio in the plank positions in level 2, and so 'enjoyed' (for lack of a better word) level 3 more. Level 3 is where you really start seeing results, as well. I also used to mix it up and go back and do level 1, and try and push a bit harder. It's very motivating to find that moves that used to make you want to die, are now easy!
x


----------



## jenniferttc1

Oh I havent been in this section for awhile! I want to join! My current weight before haiden was 125 by the time I had him I was 145 and now I'm 117. I want to go to abou 110 maybe 105. I really just wanna work on my thighs and loose the fat there and the bottom of my tummy has a bit of pudge that I havent been able to shift! 
Sorry I dont have measurmets yet, I will when I go to my moms. But here are the photos of me now. I have 30 day shred, and another dvd from here. I do ab workouts, and legs all around the house and take haiden on long walks. I'm really bad with diets. Breastfeeding really makes me crave bad foods.
 



Attached Files:







3monthpp.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 13









3monthpp2.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ljo1984

Hi Jennifer and welcome, your body looks great already! So this will certainly get you toned up. You can use my excuse for not dieting properly cause your bf lol.

What's ripped in 30 about? Is it a simillar type of concept? X


----------



## caz_hills

Hebble - you saying level 3 is better has made me happier!!!!!! I hate level 2 still.

Welcome Jennifer - I'm on day 15 so half way through level 2 now. You're photos look great already!


----------



## jenniferttc1

ljo1984 said:
 

> Hi Jennifer and welcome, your body looks great already! So this will certainly get you toned up. You can use my excuse for not dieting properly cause your bf lol.
> 
> What's ripped in 30 about? Is it a simillar type of concept? X

Thank you :) I have this pudge I can't shift, the photo wouldnt go to my email earlier from my phone so im about to post that ugly pudge :( I'm so wide hipped, and you can see my hip bones but that fat pocket wont budge! 
I use the excuse.....lol im terrible with diets and love my fatty foods. 
I honestly have not even tried the ripped one yet, the 30 day shred kicked my ass :rofl:


----------



## jenniferttc1

Okay this picture finally got sent to my email after waiting all morning to show the pudge im tryin to get rid of, and my fat thighs! Really just wanting toning up and the pudge gone, but I'm pretty happy with my body for having a baby!
 



Attached Files:







3monthpp3.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ljo1984

I want your body! Lol I think you look great for having a 3 month old! 
I saw a ladie out shopping today, her baby must have only been a couple of weeks old and she was like a size 6-8!! I though bitch!!!! Ha ha.


----------



## jenniferttc1

ljo1984 said:


> I want your body! Lol I think you look great for having a 3 month old!
> I saw a ladie out shopping today, her baby must have only been a couple of weeks old and she was like a size 6-8!! I though bitch!!!! Ha ha.

Thank you :blush: 
I'm so self conscious about it, and I have no idea why. I'm currently a size 4 in US sizes, not sure what size that is where you are. I havent been able to look through all the pages this post has lol theres so many! How long have you been working out? And how far till your goal?


----------



## ljo1984

That's a uk 8 I think. I'm in a uk 12 at moment so 8 to you although I bought a 10 top today yay! I've not lost any weight but toned up loads, I'm day 16 today 4days left level 2 yippee. X


----------



## jenniferttc1

ljo1984 said:


> That's a uk 8 I think. I'm in a uk 12 at moment so 8 to you although I bought a 10 top today yay! I've not lost any weight but toned up loads, I'm day 16 today 4days left level 2 yippee. X

I would hate to see a uk size 0 there! :rofl: or does it not go down to size 0? 
I've been really bad with my 30 day shred. I do it and get so sore I dont do it again for awhile! And I hate that it has jumping jacks. I feel like something is going to fall out down there :dohh: or pee myself (which I have once around 6 weeks after having him :haha: )


----------



## ljo1984

Aw I know what you mean about jumping jacks although it doesn't feel as bad now. No we don't got to a 0, that would be like a -4 us size ha ha! I've seen size 4's in a couple of stores which is a US0 but they look like kids clothes there that small! I'm happy with toned curves lol. 
The first few days are achey but push through it and you'll be fine. Xx


----------



## caz_hills

Yes, I found that the first few days were tough, then it got better and I don't ache anymore really. Saying that though, I'm knackered today - I blame the heat!!!!! 

I'm a size 8-10 - I'd relly like to be an 8 (UK size) but toning is really important to me as I want to get rid of my tummy - I had a c-section so I don't know is that makes a difference but would love love love to have a flatter tummy!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thats so small! I still wear juniors clothing cause the womens section is too "grown: looking. I loved maternity sizes!! I wore size 2 pants then and made me feel good. Haha its a mental thing! 
Have ya'll seen the grapfruit thread? I think I might try it, but I hate grapefruit!


----------



## ljo1984

I like pink grapefruit, I've done all that in the past, it didn't last long you get sick of eating/drinking the stuff ha ha.


----------



## HayleyZahra

Hey Jen How are u babe, havent spoke in ages!
You look so great i have to add!

And i love u with blonde hair! deff prefer it!

Ive heard about the grapefruit diet, people really swear by it! tho i can imagine u would get a bad belly all that acid cant be good!

xxxx


----------



## jenniferttc1

ljo1984 said:


> I like pink grapefruit, I've done all that in the past, it didn't last long you get sick of eating/drinking the stuff ha ha.

I bets its from all the acid in it. Everyone gets so slim cause the acid makes them throw up! :rofl: 
PS. I saw your before and half way point photos, you look fantastic! Well done for you!!!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

HayleyZahra said:


> Hey Jen How are u babe, havent spoke in ages!
> You look so great i have to add!
> 
> And i love u with blonde hair! deff prefer it!
> 
> Ive heard about the grapefruit diet, people really swear by it! tho i can imagine u would get a bad belly all that acid cant be good!
> 
> xxxx

I'm great thanks:flower: 
I havent seen you in awhile, so I stalked and figured out where you were and I found this post :haha: 
thanks, I love going blonde during the summer, but I hate the upkeep of it and already thinking about going dark again!! (Fried my hair for nothing :rofl:) 
I think your looking great and your 11 day photos look FAB! 
I bet the grapefruit all day is bad for your teeth too!


----------



## ljo1984

It is something to do with the acid but can't remember what! I won't be doing it anyway ha ha. X


----------



## jenniferttc1

30 day shred will be the death of me. Just got done about 20-30 mins ago. Already can tell I wont be walking much tomorrow!


----------



## caz_hills

Jen is it day one for you? I found days one and two the worst the. You kind of get used to it!

Looks like another hot day but must do shred today - just to get rid of level two of nothing else!


----------



## caz_hills

Oh my god, the shred nearly killed me today :( found it sooooo hard - didn't push as much as usual. x


----------



## Hebble

jenniferttc1 - you look great in your pics! The first day is definitely the worst.

caz_hills - at least you did it! Now you can relax for the rest of the day.

I did level 2, day 4 today and it was slightly better. Now off in the sun to get a starbucks frapp, probably going to eat all those burned calories back!


----------



## jenniferttc1

caz_hills said:


> Jen is it day one for you? I found days one and two the worst the. You kind of get used to it!
> 
> Looks like another hot day but must do shred today - just to get rid of level two of nothing else!

Yes Its was day one, I did it before but everytime I got sor I didnt do it for days, so im starting fresh and all over! Just hoping I can survive! haha.


----------



## Duejan2012

Jen you do look great! I understand completely about women vs junior jeans. I still wear junior jeans too about a 7 depending on the brand. I did here about the grapefruit thing but im not sure ill do it. I thought it was worth a shot but i dont think so. I drink my water with lemon so i hear that works the same way. lol Day one was the hardest and then day to because of the pain from day one. I was walking funny on day two because of the pain in my legs haha But if you just push through those first 2 or 3 days it will become nothing. Im on day 2 of level 2. I should be almost done but i skipped a few days:dohh:

hayley your LOs baptism look soo nice i love her dress. I am hoping to get my LOs baptised soon! I bet its just amazing.

Hebble that starbucks sounds SOOOOOO good!

Caz what day are you on again?


I feel soo tired today. On my days off ive been pushing to try to do it twice. Level one in the morning then level two in the evenings. I just feel i dont push as much when im working. DOes any one else work on this thread lol I wish i could just be a sahm


----------



## ljo1984

I'm on a weekend off lol! Was so tired this morning after Freya waking up at 3,5 and 7!! The was up for the day then! Been for christening cake now at sil&bil having a BBQ! The christening tomorrow!


----------



## Duejan2012

ljo1984 said:


> I'm on a weekend off lol! Was so tired this morning after Freya waking up at 3,5 and 7!! The was up for the day then! Been for christening cake now at sil&bil having a BBQ! The christening tomorrow!

Aww congrats on the christianing! Post pics when you can! MMMM a bbq sound soo good too haha


----------



## caz_hills

I go back to work in two weeks, so I don't know how I will fit the shred in! I'm due to finish (am on day 16 now) just before I go back so I will see if I can fit it in on my one day off and the weekend.

Hope everyone enjoyed the sun :) xxx


----------



## jenniferttc1

I'm so tired! My husband went to the races last night and didnt get home till 2am so I was with the baby all day and night cause he worked also and this morning. Got up and went to the water park and im wore out! I just wanna nap but gonna get up instead and do the darn workout and get ready for a wedding


----------



## Duejan2012

aww a water park sounds SOOOOO good haha i wish i had one here. What part of tx are you from? Austin im guessing am i right lol


----------



## jenniferttc1

Duejan2012 said:


> aww a water park sounds SOOOOO good haha i wish i had one here. What part of tx are you from? Austin im guessing am i right lol

you are correct! lol only texans know what ATX stands for, so im assuming your from here? 
Well it was not a water park like the big ones. My moms subdivisions has a water park that has huge water park slides and lots of water gyms for children. My poo baby got a minor sun burnt on his arms and I feel awful!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Ps. I did my workout today even though I was so sore and exhausted!


----------



## ljo1984

Well done Jen for sticking to it! It's so hard at times when all you want to do is do nothing lol! I'm up and showered getting ready for Freya's baptism today! Feel a bit nervous lol. Weighed myself this morning and was 11stone 2lb so lost another lb, seems I'm doing one a week lol but I'm fine with that, my stomachs getting flatter that's all that I'm bothered about. I'm sure I'll put it back on while on holiday anyway ha ha. Back to the shred tomorrow booooo. X


----------



## caz_hills

Well done for the lb loss! And hope thechristebing goes well today too. Don't be nervous! I'm sure it will be wonderful!

Jen yay for doing shred even though you were sore.... We need to do gardening he morning so I need to do te shred later..... Hope I have the energy!


----------



## alice&bump

Ugh 24 hours of not watching what I ate and drank and feel so bloated! We had a BBQ last night and I ate so much bread and had about a bottle of wine! I'm doing pilates at the weekend as the shred gets me so sweaty I'll only do it when oHs at work! Was well proud tho, was at it at 7am yesterday! Hopefully I'll have the energy to do it tonight, he's jut stuck the bloody BBQ back on!


----------



## jenniferttc1

ljo1984- Thats great! I use to loose 1lb a week when I was working out before I stopped a few weeks ago hoping to start back up to losing 1 a week! Breast feeding really helps in loosing the weight! But I just can't quit the junk foods cause it makes me crave it so bad!
Have fun at the baptisim, I'm sure it will be perfect!! 

caz_hills- I actually feel much better and less sore today :) Speaking of garden I really need to go out and do mine and see if anything needs to be picked. My green beans and squash have been growing in like crazy! I make my husband weed them tough :haha:


----------



## jenniferttc1

alice&bump said:


> Ugh 24 hours of not watching what I ate and drank and feel so bloated! We had a BBQ last night and I ate so much bread and had about a bottle of wine! I'm doing pilates at the weekend as the shred gets me so sweaty I'll only do it when oHs at work! Was well proud tho, was at it at 7am yesterday! Hopefully I'll have the energy to do it tonight, he's jut stuck the bloody BBQ back on!

Mmmmm BBQ! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Duejan2012

ljo good luck with the christianing! Again post pics if you have an opportuniity lol Thats great about losing a lb good for you.

caz have fun gardening what nice weather we are all having i guess lol its soo windy here though.

Alice sounds like you had a great time last night! you mentioned bbq yesterday so me and my husband grilled out too haha Good luck with the shred 

Jen yes im from texas but up by the dallas ftworth area lol I dont live there right now but my family is still there. Its true what they say once a texan always a texan. I miss it soo much. lol but good for you for doing the shred. Aww im sure your LO will be fine i remeber one time my dd got sun burn when she was about 6 months not bad but i felt awful lol


----------



## mummy1989

This evening will be my Day 1 of the 30 Day shred once my LO's are in bed. Not looking forward to it already as its very hot today! but its a must as keep looking at old pictures from before each of my pregnancies. Pictures below! :( x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1466.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1468.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1471.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Duejan2012

GOOD LUCK MOMMY!!! day one and two are the hardest wich im sure you have read. JUst get past those day and it will get easier and easier!!


----------



## caz_hills

Def agree, days 1 and 2 are the hardest, it gets easier on your muscles after that! Girls - I didn't manage to do the shred today. Spent ages gardening and moving our stuff as we have moved house very recently and was exhausted by 6 pm. Damn, this is my third day off in 17 days :( is that bad? Will def get back on it tomorrow - need to weight myself and measure tomorrow but don't feel as much difference as I need after the first ten days x


----------



## ljo1984

Welcome mummy, you'll do fine just push through them first few days. X

Christening was great was so warm in church, was in the about two hours in total with mass, waiting round while people chatted to the priest after then the christening which there were ours and another at same time! Freya was hot and bothered so stripped her down to nappy for journey to the party and she had a nap. I'll sort some pictures to put on tomorrow. Sent my friend in new zealand a pic this morning and she said have I lost more weight!!! Woo hoo. X


----------



## Duejan2012

i dont think 3 days is bad at all. Ive taken 4 days off too i feel horrible for it but i dont count it. So i was on day 12 today if i dont do it today then i will still be on day twelve if that makes sense lol. I wish i could just stay motivated better... lol


----------



## Duejan2012

ljo thats great that your friend noticed your weight loss!!!! Im soo happy to hear the christianing went soo well! Congrats again


----------



## jenniferttc1

You know being a mommy is so wonderful, but I wonder if every mom feels so shattered everyday like I do. I'm so tired most days, my husband works 80 hours a week so I have him all the time night and day and its holiday weekend and my husband went off to the races again (he went friday night also) so he's gone from 2pm till 3am. kinda jealous too! But I WILL do shred sometime tonight!


----------



## alice&bump

Don't worry about days off, if you think about it, even if you just do 3 days a week, that's 3 days you wouldn't have been as active before! Plus your body needs some time off to recover! 

Jennifer, the tiredness does get easier! I've found that since ive started shredding ive got more energy! Bloody need it, my two get up at 5.30 and don't stop til about 8!


----------



## ljo1984

Yep I feel exhausted every day from the moment I get up! Just wish I could sleep for a week lol. I also count the days like that, fri was day 16 but because I had the weekend off today will be day 17 not 19.


----------



## Squidge

Those who've been doing shred a while, haven't you noticed any difference on your thighs? I've lost just over 1.5st so my bottoms are baggy round my belly but still tight on my thighs so thought about trying to shred it?


----------



## ljo1984

I havnt noticed any huge difference to thighs on my photos, I've never measured so can't say for sure. My stomachs had the biggest transformation. Well don't on the fab weight loss too. 

I had to stop half way through today, got a headache and it got unbearable doing the exercises with it, managed to do some extra abs though and might try do another two sets through the day  

Some photos from yesterday

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/8d014908.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/d8d0189b.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/339a3d2a.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/dd0a927f.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/04f733b4.jpg
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/3d8160bb.jpg


----------



## ljo1984

And one with god parents although the man and lady at other end are my brother and sil who are by proxy god patents standing in for official ones who are our best friends who buggered off and abandoned us to live in new zealand two months ago lol

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/a45ab977.jpg


----------



## mummy1989

Day 1 on level 1 last night & was very sweaty! & to be honest i did have to stop a few times as it was really hot here. Was weigh in yesterday for me too, while just doing my diet i've lost 5lb in one week :) Not looking forward to day 2 tonight as its hotter today but i guess the more i sweat the more i lose?! x


----------



## HayleyZahra

Day 24

I have missed a few days off 30 day shred, and i have had a few days of binge eating junk food :dohh:

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1408.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 36









DSCF1409.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 33









day 24.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 50


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> I havnt noticed any huge difference to thighs on my photos, I've never measured so can't say for sure. My stomachs had the biggest transformation. Well don't on the fab weight loss too.
> 
> I had to stop half way through today, got a headache and it got unbearable doing the exercises with it, managed to do some extra abs though and might try do another two sets through the day
> 
> Some photos from yesterday
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/8d014908.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/d8d0189b.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/339a3d2a.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/dd0a927f.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/04f733b4.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/3d8160bb.jpg

STUNNING PHOTOS

You look beautiful, i want you red shoes too

it looks like u had a wonderful time, your lo looks beautiful in her dress, and the cake WOW

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Squidge said:


> Those who've been doing shred a while, haven't you noticed any difference on your thighs? I've lost just over 1.5st so my bottoms are baggy round my belly but still tight on my thighs so thought about trying to shred it?

I was going to ask the same thing, whats best for the thighs

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

The shoes are from next if they post to you! Only £26 and to say my feet kill in heels they were quite comfy and could walk in them all day lol.

You look great in your pics! Your tiny. I'm getting board of level two! Only managed half of it today and the fact it's boring me made it an easy decision ha ha, heads still hurting grrrr! Anyway I'm contemplating trying level 3 tomorrow when Imogen's at nursery.


----------



## caz_hills

Wonderful christening photos! Your family looks lovely and your LO looks so cute!

Hayley - you look fab in your photos! 

I don't know about thighs, mine still feel huge! I have measured them and they are the same five or take say 1/2 inch.

Day 17 for me - still hating level two so much. Need to plough on. I weighted myself today and no weight loss this week but im not surprised as I have exercise loads but eaten really badly!!!!!!


----------



## littlelady23

hi girls can I join you? just did my first night of 30 day shred... found it not the worst so think ive prob been doing it wrong lol! x


----------



## ljo1984

I felt the same but you'll know about it tomorrow ha ha.


----------



## LittleBoo

*Start date: * 28/05/2012

*Start weight:* 69.1kg

*Measurements*


Thigh - 25/26"

Hips - 37"

Waist - 31"

Upper arm - 13"

Will edit to add pictures later, can't find camera lead :p

Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## littlelady23

haha well that's something to look forward to! my legs are a bit shaky. will add my measurements n pics x


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh my legs were like jelly for a bit after but then the next day, my god the aches lol. X


----------



## caz_hills

Good luck everyone! Day one and two are the toughest and it's so strange how you get used to it and don't feel it! 

Loving how many people are doing the shred now... We have a little gang :) xxx


----------



## LittleBoo

I did it! Felt like death but after watching a zillion transformation vids on youtube I'm determined xD


----------



## Duejan2012

hello everyone welcome to the shred!!! Cant wait to get to know you ladies!

ljo those pics are just beautiful!!

hayley you look great i can only dream to look like you after two kids!

caz you are soo right this is like ailttle gang we have going on lol 

i felt great doing the shred today! i was feeling soo lazy the past days and like ljo said im kinda getting board of it lol wich makes me stop. haha


----------



## littlelady23

right no idea what my measurements are coz I can't find the measuring tape but I'm 5'6 and about 120lbs. my main areas I want to tone up are my stomach and arms. here's some pics I took tonight (sorry for the terrible pants and partial bum crack) 
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/missrae432/photo-60.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/missrae432/photo-61.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/missrae432/photo-62.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/missrae432/photo-63.jpg


----------



## ljo1984

I'm always looking at transformation videos it keeps me going lol. I said I was gonna stick to level two till day 20 but ive no motivation left for it! I'm so board so think I'm gonna go for level 3 tomorrow, 3 days early. Well one really cause I moved to level 2 2 days early. Then I'll have to find another work out.


----------



## ljo1984

littlelady23 said:


> right no idea what my measurements are coz I can't find the measuring tape but I'm 5'6 and about 120lbs. my main areas I want to tone up are my stomach and arms. here's some pics I took tonight (sorry for the terrible pants and partial bum crack)
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/missrae432/photo-60.jpg
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/missrae432/photo-61.jpg
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/missrae432/photo-62.jpg
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/missrae432/photo-63.jpg

You'll be toned up in no time, you already look great. X


----------



## littlelady23

thank u ljo1984, I just need the motivation to keep it up and keep eating healthily as my diet was terrible up until last week, I was eating some amount of junk and doing no exercise. started walking everywhere and eating better last Thursday and I feel the difference in my self in general - better mood and everything x


----------



## ljo1984

Just stick in here, really helps with motivation! If I wasn't in this group I'd of packed it in after day 1 and I was aching ha ha. I keep going otherwise I feel guilty like I'm keying the team down lol. X


----------



## littlelady23

lol I know what u mean, that's why I joined! my legs feel like they are made of jelly, dreading have to do it tomoro! see those push ups...grrr I just can't do them, even the toned down version! quite embarrassing to admit this but I attempted it on fri night, went to do a push up, fell force on the ground and split my chin open on the tin of soup I was using as a weight! my oh was literally rolling around the ground in laughter. I kept my soups on a counter today! x


----------



## ljo1984

Oh god!! Hope your chins ok now! I'm crap at push ups too, even the easy version! I just do them half heatedly or half way through I decided to swap them for sit ups ha ha.


----------



## jenniferttc1

ljo1984 said:


> I havnt noticed any huge difference to thighs on my photos, I've never measured so can't say for sure. My stomachs had the biggest transformation. Well don't on the fab weight loss too.
> 
> I had to stop half way through today, got a headache and it got unbearable doing the exercises with it, managed to do some extra abs though and might try do another two sets through the day
> 
> Some photos from yesterday
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/8d014908.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/d8d0189b.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/339a3d2a.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/dd0a927f.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/04f733b4.jpg
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/3d8160bb.jpg

You and your daughters are gorgeous! :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

Hello lovely ladies! Sorry been MIA, we have been out to the lake with some friends for memorial day. I just did day 4 of shred. And on top of that my DH watched and wanted sex after UGH so thats another workout for today :rofl:
I finally got my starting measurments to put up! 
Starting weight 117 (110 is my goal now, but maybe lower to 105 later) 
Thighs- 18 1/2 inches
Hips-31 1/2 inches
Waist- 28
Bust-34 1/2 
Arms- 9 1/2 
Hope your all doing great! :)


----------



## LittleBoo

Just been skimming through the past pages, gutted I can't eat/drink grapefruit :hissy: taking Seroquel which reacts quite badly to it apparently.

Already on a somewhat healthy diet, no dairy, very little to no meat, don't really like chips or owt. Can't wait to see some results! Here's my day 1 pictures:

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/581165_399143253458262_386887529_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/319873_399143286791592_100000877736692_1018672_725739357_n.jpg


----------



## alice&bump

Morning all! I had to give up half way thru yesterday as it was just too hot! It seems a lot cooler today so hopefully I'll be able to stick to it!

I've only list 1/2 inch off my thighs so far, but I've a lot more to lose off my midsection which could be why! I usually live in skinny jeans and they're always tight on my waist, but baggy on my legs, so even if for now they just even out a bit I'll be happy!


----------



## ljo1984

So to keep up the motivation I went on to do level 3 today. If your towards the end of l2 and your board out of your head move on! It is harder obviously but it's alot more fun! Theres alot of work on the floor and jumping about, there's alot of strength incorporated into the cardio too. She says we should be getting a six pack by now ha ha ha yeh right! A couple of the exercises were a killer but the rest bearable to fine. X


----------



## littlelady23

well I woke up feeling fine so decided I hadn't pushed myself enough so I woke up and did day 2 and really went for it. I was sweating buckets but it felt good. a bit shaky now and have a feeling I will be feeling it tomoro! xx


----------



## caz_hills

Day 18 - so bored and full kf hate for level 2 so I did level 1 again!!!!! Quite enjoyed it!


----------



## ljo1984

:-( I've just gone over on my ankle walking to nursery for Imogen, was wearing Freya so cut up my other leg but ankles quite painfull! I'm gonna be out of action arnt I!! N I was looking forward to level 3 again! F**k sake!!


----------



## Duejan2012

aww ljo im soo sorry to hear about that... What a bummer. Is there other things you can do like just working your abs etc that dont requir you to stand or jump?

Little lady you look great.. i bet the shred will tone you up in no time!!

caz i have done that a couple times too just because level 2 is soo boring haha

little boo you look great too. I bet the shred will tone you up also you already have a great shape! btw love the tattoo

Ohh Jenn i miss the lake soo much. My parents have a lot out on lake granburry and were out there all weekend too just boating and skiing i just miss it and am sooo jealous of you right now!! haha


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I think I'll have a quick look thourgh level 3 again cause theres quite alot of floor work and see what I can do and just do extra reps or something. X


----------



## Duejan2012

yeah that sounds good. Then you dont have to loose everything you just worked for. btw did i ever tell you i love both of your daughters names? They are soo beautifulxx


----------



## Hebble

caz_hills - Haha! Good for you. Level 1 is a great workout.

ljo1984 - Hopefully after you've rested your ankle will feel better. If you eat well I'm sure this won't hold you back from meeting your goals, even if you have to miss a day or two of working out. :)

Quick update from me: I had a day off sunday, and yesterday and today did day 5 and 6 of level 2. Finally feel it's getting easier and my motivation today is that I'm starting to see some definition in my arms. :) 
Going to tough level 2 out for four more days and then move on to level 3 with joy!


----------



## Duejan2012

hebble we are on the same days lol. im just did day 6 of level 2 i have 4 more days left before getting to level three


----------



## ljo1984

Aw thank you duejan. Xxx

I'm off to peppa pig world this weekend so it better be on for walking round there! X


----------



## jenniferttc1

Duejan2012 said:


> aww ljo im soo sorry to hear about that... What a bummer. Is there other things you can do like just working your abs etc that dont requir you to stand or jump?
> 
> Little lady you look great.. i bet the shred will tone you up in no time!!
> 
> caz i have done that a couple times too just because level 2 is soo boring haha
> 
> little boo you look great too. I bet the shred will tone you up also you already have a great shape! btw love the tattoo
> 
> Ohh Jenn i miss the lake soo much. My parents have a lot out on lake granburry and were out there all weekend too just boating and skiing i just miss it and am sooo jealous of you right now!! haha

Dont be, I got a horrible sunburn! :( lol Talk about painful doing the ab workouts on it! OUCH:dohh:


----------



## jenniferttc1

Completed day 5 :) So glad I did it this morning and got it out of the way! 
Although I had a cranky baby this morning, so imagine me doing jumping jacks squealing "haiden look at mommy" while he was in his swing crying.


----------



## ljo1984

^^ ha ha I do this almost every morning! By circuit 3 without fail Freya starts getting cranky in the jumperoo so I'm trying to entertain while concentrate on the shred lol.


----------



## caz_hills

It's awful trying to do the workout with the baby watching - I feel quite self-conscious!!!!! I try and do the dvd whilst Ajay is asleep but sometimes he wakes up half way through and watches the final circuit - bless him!

Jen - yay for doing it again today.

ljo (sorry I dont know your name) - sorry for your sore foot, and having to go round peppa pig world too with a sore foot, not good. You are giving me hope that elevl 3 is managable and I am looking forward to it now!


----------



## ljo1984

My names Lisa  foots not good I'm in agony and it's swollen now!! In bed with and ice pack on if it's still bad in morning think I'll be paying a visit to the walk in centre! Supposed to be going on holiday end of June! Hope it's nothing serious! And I was so motivated with moving onto level 3! Just typical!


----------



## Duejan2012

jenn still a sunburn for me usually turns into a tan. That wont keep me out of the lake haha! Still jelouse.

hahaha that is me too. Always when im bout to finish LO starts getting kranky haha. In the level to there are these things that are called well something about skating lol but you jump side to side and i was litterally jumping too him, look at him and say peek a boo his eyes would get so big and he would start laughing like crazy haha. Then i would jump aways and turn my head the oppisite direction. I was laughing hard too! Not to mention sweating like a dog and out of breath :haha:haha

ljo sounds fun!! I hope your ankle feels better by then..

Caz i know what you mean.... Exept it my dd that i feel funny doing it infront of too. But you know she acually jumps around with my and that makes me feel better!


----------



## MadameJ

Hey girls

I've been watching this thread for awhile..seeing how you all get on and the results so far are awesome:thumbup: I was wondering if you could answer something for me? I want to start the 30day shred but from what I've read it doesn't help weightloss it just tones and builds muscle...so I need to loose like almost 3 stone(to fit into my wedding dress) I'm scared if I start the shred I won't see any weight loss! So am I best to wait until I lose a good bit and then start?

Sorry for the overload of questions :blush:


----------



## ljo1984

It does say on it lose upto 20lb in 30 days. There's a diet that goes with it I think. I'm doing just for the toning and have lost two lb in two weeks, but remember muscle weighes more than fat so take measurements to to show yourself you are getting smaller even if your not loosing loads on the scales. 

My ankle is much better today but still painful, I honestly say myself going to a&e this morning with how much pain I had last night! Never sprained it like this before, I've just got a support for it and taking neurofen, not doing work out today but will squeeze in some of the abs circuits later on. Hopefully I can do some self modified version on level 3 tomorrow lol, then off away for weekend. I'm hoping after the bank holiday I'll be able to get straight back to it and give it my all to catch up! Worried I'll end up back at square one :-(


----------



## caz_hills

Lisa - poor you with your foot. DEfo give it a rest today and hopefully it will heal up.

MadameJ - I have lost about 4 lbs in 18 days so you do lose weight if you eat healthily as well I think, as Lisa said, the DVD says that you can lose 20 lbs in 30 days. I definately see and feel the difference so I don't think it would be bad for you to do it - maybe couple it with a sensible diet/healthy eating and hopefully the weight will fall off - oh and congrats on your up and coming wedding!

Not sure when I'll do the shred today as I have friends over for lunch - weighted myself today and I've lost another 2lb so 4lb in toal - yay!!!! Prob do level 1 again today as I hate level 2 so much!


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha level 2 is boring! Can't even remember level 1 ha ha. Jealous of the weight loss! But then I'm not health eating really! Freya's my excusse to eat crap ha ha. X


----------



## HayleyZahra

I reckon you will loose weight doing it, i was 67kilos after giving birth and i managed to get to 64kilos than i sort off got stuck there! Than i started the shred and ive now got down to 61kilos!

You will need to diet aswell!
You have too look it at in a diff way, for example -

Muscle can store its self in your body better than fat can, so by loosing 3 stones doesnt necessarily mean u will have a flat looking body! I remember weighing myself before and i was 8stone 4, than my friend went on the scales and she was 10 stone, but she use to work out, if u were too look at us both u would have said she weighed less! she actually looked more smaller than i did! cos she had muscle all round her body, as for me i didnt do anything, even tho i was a small 8 stone i still had a pot belly!

What would u rather loose the weight or inches!

If u want to drop jean sizes which will show to the nation than deff do the shred!
If u want to loose weight what may not show (just a number on the scales) than diet!

Or u can be strict on yourself and do both!

You will deff loose pounds tho either way, good luck! and make sure u keep us posted!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

I actually hate level 2! I find level 1 makes me feel more tired and worn out than level 2!

Has anyone done level 3 yet? ive been so ill that i havent done anything for the past week :dohh:!

And ive had a few food binges!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

jenniferttc1 said:


> Completed day 5 :) So glad I did it this morning and got it out of the way!
> Although I had a cranky baby this morning, so imagine me doing jumping jacks squealing "haiden look at mommy" while he was in his swing crying.

Its so much better to do it on a morning! I use to do it on a evening :dohh: and i would be so tired and have no motivation LOL!

Once its over with for the day its like u can smile lol!
(thats how much i hate doing it)

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Hayley level 3 it alot more strength but much more enjoyable. X


----------



## HayleyZahra

Does anyone know much on liposuction? (THE EASY WAY OUT LOL)
I have been trying to do some research into having lipo done in my inner and outer thighs!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> Hayley level 3 it alot more strength but much more enjoyable. X

I still havent got round to doing it yet, as im not well, but it looks brilliant! Level 2 is just boring! to much jumping round on the floor lol!

Have u tried any other videos by her? she has some really good ones!

Do u find it hard doing the step moves? like dancing? i cant seem to move my feet to the right rhythm lol!
Let alone the jumping twists with your arms, i cant do 2 things at once lol i get confused and muddled up!

xxxx


----------



## jenniferttc1

HayleyZahra said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> Completed day 5 :) So glad I did it this morning and got it out of the way!
> Although I had a cranky baby this morning, so imagine me doing jumping jacks squealing "haiden look at mommy" while he was in his swing crying.
> 
> Its so much better to do it on a morning! I use to do it on a evening :dohh: and i would be so tired and have no motivation LOL!
> 
> Once its over with for the day its like u can smile lol!
> (thats how much i hate doing it)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

You can go on with your day with sweet relief! :rofl: I hate level 1 though. I think awhile back I took a peak at level 2 and liked it better! Only 4 more days on level 1 then level 2:happydance:


----------



## jenniferttc1

HayleyZahra said:


> Does anyone know much on liposuction? (THE EASY WAY OUT LOL)
> I have been trying to do some research into having lipo done in my inner and outer thighs!
> 
> xxxx

I know here in the US where I live its about 1200 per area and you have to do atleast 3 areas to get the price that low. Its not the old fashion lipo, its supposely a less invasive one, I forgot what its called! But I'd love having it for my thighs!


----------



## jenniferttc1

ljo1984 said:


> ^^ ha ha I do this almost every morning! By circuit 3 without fail Freya starts getting cranky in the jumperoo so I'm trying to entertain while concentrate on the shred lol.

:haha: Thankfully I woke up a little before little man did this morning, and got almost all the way through it until he woke up. I just sat him on the couch while he looked at me crazy!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Duejan2012 said:


> jenn still a sunburn for me usually turns into a tan. That wont keep me out of the lake haha! Still jelouse.
> 
> hahaha that is me too. Always when im bout to finish LO starts getting kranky haha. In the level to there are these things that are called well something about skating lol but you jump side to side and i was litterally jumping too him, look at him and say peek a boo his eyes would get so big and he would start laughing like crazy haha. Then i would jump aways and turn my head the oppisite direction. I was laughing hard too! Not to mention sweating like a dog and out of breath :haha:haha

mine was almost gone when I woke up the next morning, just hurt against the carpet still lol
You would think we would burn more calories for the extras we throw in to keep them entertained! lol


----------



## ljo1984

I'm rubbish with dance workouts, I got a legs bum and tum workout once and it was dance, it was on for about five mins and I gave up! I just can't get my head round it. Been ok on 30 day, with stuff like the oblique twists, I can cope with that lol. I'm gonna have a look round what other DVDs she has when I'm getting board of level 3. I've briefly googles ripped in 30 the word ripped has put me off a bit! Reminds me too much of pushing a 9lb baby out ha ha ha. X


----------



## Duejan2012

lj-Lisa is my sisters name i will remember that haha im glad to hear your foot is doing better xx

Hayley i havnt looked into lipo yet but i always have in the back of my mind once im done having kids then i can do what ever i want with my body and not worrie about damaging it lol Im only 22 so i hoping to be dont having kids by 28 and i will still be young if you know what i mean lol.

jenn glad to hear you burn is practically gone! how was the workout today? Totally agree about he extra calories haha

madam i do believe that you do lose weight as you see alot of us have. Eating healthy and stuff will also help! i hope you join in the support here is great!

caz that is a great weight loss!! im jelouse lol i wish i would have done measurement so that i could have seenif i am loosing anything lol

I have a question for you ladies PLEASE DONT JUDGE ME.. Did any of you ever suffer from a eating disorder or ever thought that way? I used to when i was in high school as im very self consouse and now with this extra weight sometimes that thought comes rushing back, ( I would never do it again) but just wonderd if anyone here was the same or could offer some advice xxx


----------



## ljo1984

I think alot of women would have thought about it, I have in the past but I just can't resist the crap so would never go through with it. But when your feeling supper crappy with your body I've thought I wish........ . But then you see someone who obviously has an eating disorder and they look so ill and it snaps you out of it. 

God is be so scared to get lipo lol I'm such a pansy with stuff like that. Ive said I'd get a boob job after having all my kids and if I was really unhappy with them. But that's it I think for me ha ha. X


----------



## Duejan2012

lol That what i said i could just move things around a bit. Take it out of my stomach and put it into my boobs haha maybe my butt too who knows im scared to death of that too. I saw someone get implants one time on tv and it scared me although i know a few people who have gotton them and said it really wasnt that bad. lol


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh my best friend got them after her last baby. It's not common knowledge though, they do look very natural. Ive seen loads on tv, the ones where they go through armpit and a couple I've seen from belly button!!! (there the ones they fill with saline once under the breast) they really make me cringe! I'm happy to have scars than have either of them lol, even though your knocked out and don't know anything! X


----------



## LittleBoo

Duejan (sorry not sure what you're name is xD) I suffered from a very odd sort of eating disorder, psychosamatic style. I've a dodgy stomach valve which means the contents of my stomach can flow upward instead of staying put, I've some control over it now but for over a year, I was so obsessed with my weight, everytime I ate I'd get anxious and throw up, not meaning to but it just became a daily thing, until I couldn't even keep down a square of bread. It's actually a pretty neat trick now I can control it, I can swallow things like pennies, whole dried fruit, and bring it up whole and untouched. Anyway, sidetracked there :p my weight got so low, they were worried my organs would begin to fail. I learnt how to control my anxiety, and how to control my muscles/eat so things would stay put. It took a while, and still occasionally happens when I'm very stressed, but I do think sometimes, more often than I like to admit, that I could easily just get rid of the junk I just ate, quick *bleugh* and no more guilt, but it's a slippery road to ill health and so, so easy to lose yourself. I have a distorted view of my body anyway, something I think most people have, but even at 6 stone I was punching my thighs in disgust at how huge they were. It's so easy to fall into the trap of an eating disorder, sometimes I'm so tempted to go back to my old ways but it made me so ill, and I was even more miserable and *fat in my head* than I am now at double the size. 

Sorry if that makes no sense, I ramble :D

How're you beauties doing today? I'm on day 3, Mum's bringing me some ankle/wrist weights to help me on my path to skinnydom :p


----------



## jenniferttc1

Duejan2012 said:


> lj-Lisa is my sisters name i will remember that haha im glad to hear your foot is doing better xx
> 
> Hayley i havnt looked into lipo yet but i always have in the back of my mind once im done having kids then i can do what ever i want with my body and not worrie about damaging it lol Im only 22 so i hoping to be dont having kids by 28 and i will still be young if you know what i mean lol.
> 
> jenn glad to hear you burn is practically gone! how was the workout today? Totally agree about he extra calories haha
> 
> madam i do believe that you do lose weight as you see alot of us have. Eating healthy and stuff will also help! i hope you join in the support here is great!
> 
> caz that is a great weight loss!! im jelouse lol i wish i would have done measurement so that i could have seenif i am loosing anything lol
> 
> I have a question for you ladies PLEASE DONT JUDGE ME.. Did any of you ever suffer from a eating disorder or ever thought that way? I used to when i was in high school as im very self consouse and now with this extra weight sometimes that thought comes rushing back, ( I would never do it again) but just wonderd if anyone here was the same or could offer some advice xxx

The whole time I kept thinking "maybe I should do it later" "I don't want to do this" :haha: it was way too early for me! I did it around 8am before haiden woke up for the morning, but he started screaming in the bed on the the 3rd circit of cardio -_-


----------



## jenniferttc1

ljo1984 said:


> I think alot of women would have thought about it, I have in the past but I just can't resist the crap so would never go through with it. But when your feeling supper crappy with your body I've thought I wish........ . But then you see someone who obviously has an eating disorder and they look so ill and it snaps you out of it.
> 
> God is be so scared to get lipo lol I'm such a pansy with stuff like that. Ive said I'd get a boob job after having all my kids and if I was really unhappy with them. But that's it I think for me ha ha. X

I'm a wuss with surgery! I was gonna get a boob job, even had the consultation and chickened out! Then made myself feel better by saying theres no point till after I have babies. Ahhh I would love them, but I don't want tohave to get them done every 10 years!


----------



## ljo1984

My friend got a life time guarantee for hers said she'd never have to change them, cause I asked her about that. She's had them 12 years now and still fine. X


----------



## Squidge

Decided I'm going to start shred again. Will be 3rd time lucky so here's hoping I can finish the full 30 days!! Going to take my measurements first thing in the morning then get straight into day 1. I find if I do it first thing in the morning, I can have a shower straight after and don't have to worry about doing it later on then.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girlies!!!!

Squidge - glad oyu're on board with us - hope day one goes alright tomorrow for you.

I don't know about eating disorders hun but hopefully things will be ok for you. I am sending hugs - sorry, I'm very little help..... 

Did day 18 today - did level 1 again as I still hate level 2. We have just moved house so I had to do it from memory as I couldn't find the DVD player but I think I got most of it!!!!


----------



## HayleyZahra

I wouldnt bother getting implants till u finished having kids! I got my implants done a few years ago, i got silicone gel and mine are over the muscle with the scars underneath my breasts, since ive had Kendra they have changed!

One off my breast sits high and doesnt move, its gone rock hard, its so awful to touch! and the other breast is all saggy! there not the same to look at!

They dont last long either, you have to have them changed every 10yrs, and mine are messed up right now so as u can imagine i want them changed already after 3yrs!

Its a expensive thing to keep having them changed all the time, and who knows u might not like them and want to waste money on correcting them!

Thats the only cosmetic surgery ive had done, i went for a consultation to have CO2 Fraxel laser done this Nov, they also do Smart Lipo too so i might see about having that done aswell!

I see Lipo worth it tho, you know its going to do its job! but i guess your have to work hard not to put it back on!
Also i think your awake too when they do it!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Ewww no I copulent be awake while the do lipo! I've seen that on telly too, they just chill out, read, listen to music while someone's doing the lipo! I'd be freaking out lol. X


----------



## caz_hills

Defo could not do it awake! I saw it on tv once and it's gross. Scary stuff. I am too scared to get my eyes lasered let alone anything else. Right exhauste here so night night girls - hope te babies let us sleep well (my boy has been up once already..... Doesn't bode well!) xx


----------



## LittleBoo

Well I've done my third days work, and my God it was sooo much easier! Still almost killed me, but no where near as bad. I've been aching all day, but actually feel better having done my shred :D awesome times! 

Gotta say, of all the cosmetic surgerys I'd have to go for a tummy tuck, having a c-section with my first has left a horrid saggy pouch that just won't go. I'm not sure exercise/diet will completely get rid, so if necessary after I'm done popping out babies I may get that sorted.


----------



## Duejan2012

LittleBoo said:


> Duejan (sorry not sure what you're name is xD) I suffered from a very odd sort of eating disorder, psychosamatic style. I've a dodgy stomach valve which means the contents of my stomach can flow upward instead of staying put, I've some control over it now but for over a year, I was so obsessed with my weight, everytime I ate I'd get anxious and throw up, not meaning to but it just became a daily thing, until I couldn't even keep down a square of bread. It's actually a pretty neat trick now I can control it, I can swallow things like pennies, whole dried fruit, and bring it up whole and untouched. Anyway, sidetracked there :p my weight got so low, they were worried my organs would begin to fail. I learnt how to control my anxiety, and how to control my muscles/eat so things would stay put. It took a while, and still occasionally happens when I'm very stressed, but I do think sometimes, more often than I like to admit, that I could easily just get rid of the junk I just ate, quick *bleugh* and no more guilt, but it's a slippery road to ill health and so, so easy to lose yourself. I have a distorted view of my body anyway, something I think most people have, but even at 6 stone I was punching my thighs in disgust at how huge they were. It's so easy to fall into the trap of an eating disorder, sometimes I'm so tempted to go back to my old ways but it made me so ill, and I was even more miserable and *fat in my head* than I am now at double the size.
> 
> Sorry if that makes no sense, I ramble :D
> 
> How're you beauties doing today? I'm on day 3, Mum's bringing me some ankle/wrist weights to help me on my path to skinnydom :p

You made perfect sense that is kinda the same like what was wrong with me too. I could control it very easily. Like you said very easy for it to come and go. My name is Stacey btw whats yours? did you get your weights lol?


----------



## Duejan2012

Hayley i thought i remember you posting about breastfeeding with inplants. Did you ever try that? 

I agree haha i dont think i would be able to be awake while that was happening haha but like i said deff going to wait until im done with kids before i have anything done to my body haha


----------



## jenniferttc1

ive seen a video of tummy tuck it looks so painful! My mom had one after she had me and my twin sister cause she had severe loose skin. And my brother had one 2 months ago cause he lost 150 pounds and had so much extra skin. It worked great! But he was in so much pain.


----------



## littlelady23

well today is day 4 of workout 1 and I just don't have the motivation. was at a funeral yesterday and had a few drinks so today I just want to snuggle on the couch with my baby and eat. I will do it tho, just in a few hours x


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha little lady, we all have them days, we're human after all! I've not done it today either, was shipping this morning then been cleaning so when I get back from our weekend away I've a nice clean house ( well until Imogen and oh are back home later and trash it :-( ) foots still sore but loads better, so should be back to it after bank hol.


----------



## Squidge

Day 1 done :thumbup: here's hoping I can get past day 9 as that seems to be when I give in :lol:


----------



## caz_hills

Well done Squidge!!!!! I've not done it today as I was at work but have eaten super healthy so I'm pleased :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

day 7 is complete. 
I have a little monster for a baby today! Ugh im so tired. I ALMOST thought about going to the other room and napping and just letting him cry. I'm not sure whats wrong with him. Cranky, won't sleep and not eating very long on the boob.


----------



## ljo1984

We'll push you past day 9! Lol


----------



## Duejan2012

squidge i am veryy happy that you decided to join us! Great job for doing day one like ljo said we will get you past day 9:thumbup:

caz i was thinking about not doing it today too as we went for a very long walk earlier also ate pretty healthy so well see its only 3:40 pm here so i have a few ours to deside lol so well see 

lisa that great to here that you foot is doing better getting ready for this weekend lol

aww Jen im sorry to here about your lo maybe hes just having a rough day:hugs:

my update lol im having trouble focusing on the shred as im starting a new job on monday. It is going to be night shift so i am very very worried about dh taking care of lo at night lol I also have never worked nights before so im scared about if i will fall asleep lol il lhave to load up on the coffeee haha


----------



## jenniferttc1

Duejan2012 said:


> squidge i am veryy happy that you decided to join us! Great job for doing day one like ljo said we will get you past day 9:thumbup:
> 
> caz i was thinking about not doing it today too as we went for a very long walk earlier also ate pretty healthy so well see its only 3:40 pm here so i have a few ours to deside lol so well see
> 
> lisa that great to here that you foot is doing better getting ready for this weekend lol
> 
> aww Jen im sorry to here about your lo maybe hes just having a rough day:hugs:
> 
> my update lol im having trouble focusing on the shred as im starting a new job on monday. It is going to be night shift so i am very very worried about dh taking care of lo at night lol I also have never worked nights before so im scared about if i will fall asleep lol il lhave to load up on the coffeee haha

Yuck nights would be horrible! Won't be so bad after you get your scheduale use to. Hopefully you will have someone watching LO during the day while you sleep or that would be so hard!


----------



## Duejan2012

jenniferttc1 said:


> Duejan2012 said:
> 
> 
> squidge i am veryy happy that you decided to join us! Great job for doing day one like ljo said we will get you past day 9:thumbup:
> 
> caz i was thinking about not doing it today too as we went for a very long walk earlier also ate pretty healthy so well see its only 3:40 pm here so i have a few ours to deside lol so well see
> 
> lisa that great to here that you foot is doing better getting ready for this weekend lol
> 
> aww Jen im sorry to here about your lo maybe hes just having a rough day:hugs:
> 
> my update lol im having trouble focusing on the shred as im starting a new job on monday. It is going to be night shift so i am very very worried about dh taking care of lo at night lol I also have never worked nights before so im scared about if i will fall asleep lol il lhave to load up on the coffeee haha
> 
> Yuck nights would be horrible! Won't be so bad after you get your scheduale use to. Hopefully you will have someone watching LO during the day while you sleep or that would be so hard!Click to expand...

yup the day care they go to now will be watching them until my dh gets out from work. I am thankful though i am only working 3 nights a week but 12 hour shift.... i feel so nervouse like you wouldnt believe


----------



## jenniferttc1

Sometimes I wished I worked so I could get out the house! lol


----------



## ljo1984

Urgh to nights! I'm a nurse so have to do them! I can manage two but three kill me ha ha! You'll get through it, (although I have fallen asleep at the nurses station quite a few times ha ha)!! I always feel sickly towards the end of if though so keep snacking cause it's due to blood sugars dropping. I was the same about oh and dd overnight but it was fine and soon felt ok going even though I hated leaving! Gonna be even worse leaving two now! I miss them more on a night shift, even though they'll only be asleep anyway ha ha. X


----------



## caz_hills

Hope the night shifts go ok - my hubbie used to do them and he sort of got used it it (plus the shift allowance!!!) so thinking of you.

Must do the shred today - hubbie is off work today and for the whole Jubillee weekend so that means I can do it every day without fail. This is day 19 for me - might try level 3 just because - as you know - hating level 2.


----------



## Squidge

Just done day 2 :thumbup: it's hard work with a 2.5yr old running and climbing between your legs but I managed it :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

Caz go for it, much more fun despite it been harder! X


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Lisa, will do!


----------



## caz_hills

Yay day 19 done!!! Managed level 2 as well which I hate but never mind. Thoiught I'll do it today and tomorrow then onto L3. My hubbie watched me at the start and he said that I'm much better and doing more than at the start - I can now sort of do full press ups although not going too low so that made me feel good! Also, still trying with the healthy eating - I'm getting quite into measuring my food and calorie intake now with myfitnesspal so that is keeping me sort of on track. Will try and get another walk in today for some extra calories maybe for some chocolate later on!!!!

Hope you're all getting on ok today x


----------



## Hebble

caz_hills - you are doing great! Only one day of level 2 left for you, what an achievement! My press ups are also a lot better (although they were soooo bad to start with that's not saying much!).

Squidge - hello! Day two is almost the hardest I think, as you are sore from the first day. 

jenniferttc1 - hope your lo is having an easier day for you today.

Duejan2012 - good luck for monday! Hope you are able to enjoy the weekend without stressing too much.

I have missed a few days. Tuesday I didn't do the shred as I couldn't face those stupid plankjacks, but I did run 5k instead.
Wednesday I didn't do anything, and I ate a curry, 2 glasses of wine and chocolate cake with icecream....moving on!
Today I have done level 2, day 7 and I feel great about it. Next week will be level three for me and then the finish is in sight!!


----------



## littlelady23

well I ended up not doing it yesterday now I feel terrible. should I count today as day 1 or day 4? x


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks lisa then you understand what im going through. Im a nurses assistant (cna) but i will be working in a long term care facility with the elderly. Im very exited but lie i said very nervous. I know everything will be fine with leaving my ds with my dh and my dd will do fine too just im going to miss them lol.:cry:

well done squidge for doing day 2 keep it going and you wont feel any pain or anything soon. Youll get through those jumping jacks very easily lol oh and maybe your LO will start jumping around with you like mine haha. Its very funny because is the one who reminds me to do my exercise haha

wow caz im jelouse lol your almost done. I keep missing a few days so i have to stay were i left off haha

Hebble you think like me level 3 is almost here so the ending is near haha

littlelady i would ccount today whatever yesterday would have been. I wouldnt start all over if i was you :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferttc1

caz_hills said:


> Yay day 19 done!!! Managed level 2 as well which I hate but never mind. Thoiught I'll do it today and tomorrow then onto L3. My hubbie watched me at the start and he said that I'm much better and doing more than at the start - I can now sort of do full press ups although not going too low so that made me feel good! Also, still trying with the healthy eating - I'm getting quite into measuring my food and calorie intake now with myfitnesspal so that is keeping me sort of on track. Will try and get another walk in today for some extra calories maybe for some chocolate later on!!!!
> 
> Hope you're all getting on ok today x

My husband keeps trying to talk me into doing in naked :rofl: No way!


----------



## HayleyZahra

What time off the day do you to do the Shred?

I still havent got round to starting up again, i did just go for a 2 hour walk tho!

Hows everyone else getting on!

Dont stop or your loose the motivation :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

jenniferttc1 said:


> caz_hills said:
> 
> 
> Yay day 19 done!!! Managed level 2 as well which I hate but never mind. Thoiught I'll do it today and tomorrow then onto L3. My hubbie watched me at the start and he said that I'm much better and doing more than at the start - I can now sort of do full press ups although not going too low so that made me feel good! Also, still trying with the healthy eating - I'm getting quite into measuring my food and calorie intake now with myfitnesspal so that is keeping me sort of on track. Will try and get another walk in today for some extra calories maybe for some chocolate later on!!!!
> 
> Hope you're all getting on ok today x
> 
> My husband keeps trying to talk me into doing in naked :rofl: No way!Click to expand...

PERV LOL!

xxxx


----------



## jenniferttc1

Hebble said:


> caz_hills - you are doing great! Only one day of level 2 left for you, what an achievement! My press ups are also a lot better (although they were soooo bad to start with that's not saying much!).
> 
> Squidge - hello! Day two is almost the hardest I think, as you are sore from the first day.
> 
> jenniferttc1 - hope your lo is having an easier day for you today.
> 
> Duejan2012 - good luck for monday! Hope you are able to enjoy the weekend without stressing too much.
> 
> I have missed a few days. Tuesday I didn't do the shred as I couldn't face those stupid plankjacks, but I did run 5k instead.
> Wednesday I didn't do anything, and I ate a curry, 2 glasses of wine and chocolate cake with icecream....moving on!
> Today I have done level 2, day 7 and I feel great about it. Next week will be level three for me and then the finish is in sight!!

He's doing a little better today. The past couple nights he has been fighting sleep so it was really getting to me! I got so use to him sleeping all night and us going to bed at 10pm not 1am!


----------



## jenniferttc1

HayleyZahra said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz_hills said:
> 
> 
> Yay day 19 done!!! Managed level 2 as well which I hate but never mind. Thoiught I'll do it today and tomorrow then onto L3. My hubbie watched me at the start and he said that I'm much better and doing more than at the start - I can now sort of do full press ups although not going too low so that made me feel good! Also, still trying with the healthy eating - I'm getting quite into measuring my food and calorie intake now with myfitnesspal so that is keeping me sort of on track. Will try and get another walk in today for some extra calories maybe for some chocolate later on!!!!
> 
> Hope you're all getting on ok today x
> 
> My husband keeps trying to talk me into doing in naked :rofl: No way!Click to expand...
> 
> PERV LOL!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

He's such a man! lol
I havent done it yet today but its only 1pm. I think I will wait till my husband gets home so he can watch haiden. He's been refusing naps the past couple days :(


----------



## LittleBoo

Picking up my ankle/wrist weights on Sunday :D finding it easier everyday! 

Anyone noticing they're holding themselves better these days? Before I'd be slouching, now I've got my back straight, head high. Always had issues with my back/shoulders, these days not a problem!


----------



## caz_hills

Naked?!?!?! Ewwwww that would be a horrific sight! I will tell y hubbie, it will crack him up!!!!!!! Trying not to have a glass of wine tonight... But eaten well today so maybe a little one!!!!

Hayley - I try and do t during my sons feat nap in the am so I get it over with. I find if I leave it later I have less energy!


----------



## ljo1984

Due jan I'm on an elderly ward, they'll keep you entertained and on your toes lol.
I do my workout first thing otherwise I won't do it!


----------



## Squidge

I do mine first thing in the morning otherwise i struggle to get motivated. If I don't have time to do it, I'll do it when DD's gone to bed so around half 7. 

My legs & backside are throbbing! Ouch!


----------



## Squidge

Day 3 done :thumbup: shredding at 7am on a Saturday morning isn't my idea of fun but at least it's done with now. Didn't push myself as much as yesterday but I really struggled to get through it, my backside & legs are well sore :lol: it'll get easier though, I know.


----------



## LittleBoo

Another notable improvement, my skin! Feels much smoother, looks healthier. 

How're you all doing today? Day 5 and the first time I've woken without pain xD


----------



## caz_hills

Yay Little boo for no pain - sounds like your muscles are responding and you're getting stronger - wow!

Squidge, 7 am workout, you are mad!!!! 

Not started todays exercise yet as my hubbie is out so witing for him to come home. Went for a nice 30 min walk though so I consider that a warm up of sorts!!!!! 

Day 20 for me today so the last day of the level 2. I'm wondering what to do next - might look at ripped in 30 days and the abs one as I need to keep toning my tummy. But I start back at work in 8 days so wonder where I will find the time!!!!


----------



## Hebble

jenniferttc1 - Naked?!! My boobs would be bouncing everywhere! I dread to think. I do it in a reinforced sports bra and teeny shorts. With the curtains closed!

LittleBoo - My skin is better as well. Must be all the sweating? Not sure.


Well I skipped forward a bit, and did day one of level 3 this morning. I feel badass! Lol. It goes much quicker than level two.

I do the shred while my lo has her second nap, usually around midday. She sleeps for about 45min which gives me enough time to shred and have a quick shower. I have a little chart in which I tick off every day I do it, keeps me motivated.


----------



## caz_hills

Ohhh Hebble - love the idea of the chart and ticking it off. I really don't think I'd have perservered without this thread as it keeps me going to see how everyone is doing. I end up counting it in my head which isn't too reliable! And glad level 3 is better, one more day and I'm there!


----------



## PinkEmily

Can i join please? Im counting today as day 1 (again!, i did start last week but didnt carry on) Ive only done half of it tonight because OH kept poking me! I dont have a lot of motivation at the best of times but he seriously put me off!! :growlmad: I was even thinking of doing level one and 2 tonight as well. :cry:


----------



## Duejan2012

lisa so you completely understand xxx omg just two more days to go....

Jenn my DH has also said that to me haha but i acually try to workout in sweats so i sweat more and burn more calories haha

sqquidge yay for day 3!!!:thumbup: Wow 7 am lol thats just crazy i kinda wish my kids would wake me up that early so i can get my day started earlylol

caz for me its soo hard to find the taimeto do the workout when im wokring. I wish you the best of luck! Are you exited to start working again?

Hebble thats great to hear the level three goes soo fast i cant wait to get there

Emily welcome! You should just tell your OH to leave you the f alone! Dont worrie this is a great place that helps to keep people motivated

Hayley i usually try to do it in the morning! If i dont i get too lazy lol

Im thinking i might have to start from day one again i keep skipping days what would you all do. Im thinking about starting fitness pal. Do you think its worth it?


----------



## jenniferttc1

Welcome all the newbies of the group! :) 
I'm on day 8 or 9 I think. 
Guess whos in there size 1/2 jeans now?!?!? This girl!! :) Havent been able to get in them in 4 years! 
Def. seeing the toning up, but no weight loss.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Duejan2012 said:


> lisa so you completely understand xxx omg just two more days to go....
> 
> Jenn my DH has also said that to me haha but i acually try to workout in sweats so i sweat more and burn more calories haha
> 
> sqquidge yay for day 3!!!:thumbup: Wow 7 am lol thats just crazy i kinda wish my kids would wake me up that early so i can get my day started earlylol
> 
> caz for me its soo hard to find the taimeto do the workout when im wokring. I wish you the best of luck! Are you exited to start working again?
> 
> Hebble thats great to hear the level three goes soo fast i cant wait to get there
> 
> Emily welcome! You should just tell your OH to leave you the f alone! Dont worrie this is a great place that helps to keep people motivated
> 
> Hayley i usually try to do it in the morning! If i dont i get too lazy lol
> 
> Im thinking i might have to start from day one again i keep skipping days what would you all do. Im thinking about starting fitness pal. Do you think its worth it?

Ugh I hate sweating and being all hot, its my peev! lol I have the air down low and the fans on :haha:


----------



## caz_hills

I Am on fitness pal and find it really helps to monitor what I eat and the calories burnt from exercise. I love it!

Jen - well done for dropping a jeans size! Awesome news! I am feeling it more and more - day 20 for me and the start of level three! Whoop whoop!

Welcome those who are starting with us! It's fun and it does work!

Oh and if I miss a day i keep going the next day and continue from where I left off - so I am doing thirty days of exercise in total but over about thirty five days as I've had a few rest days.

Reallyhope I can keep going when i go back to work..... I'm looking forward to it in some ways but I think te novelty will wear off! I will miss my boy ao much... He is quite independent but I am a clingy mummy!


----------



## caz_hills

Day 21 - completed level 3! I totally agree with what you guys have said before - much more enjoyable than level 2, not much easier - just different and I defo prefer it :) Feeling great after having a lovely long shower too. Love bank holiday weekends with the hubbie at home xx


----------



## Duejan2012

i think i will join fitness pal i mean what could it hurt right? lol That great still to hear that level three is better then two! Jenn good job for losing the jean size!!!! Well ladies off to do the shred!


----------



## Duejan2012

well i just got an account with fitness pals! im soo exited. I just have a question how on earth do you track your exersize like how would you type in the 30 day shred? Under cardio or strenth lol. Im soo exited to give this a try i love how it tells you how many calories you can eat!


----------



## Squidge

Just done day 4 and seem to be getting bored already :dohh: will keep on going though


----------



## Duejan2012

squidge keep going!!! before you know it level 2 will be here. Just do it first thing in the morning and then you dont have to worrie about it. If you wait til later you wont do it!lol


----------



## caz_hills

Duejan2012 said:


> well i just got an account with fitness pals! im soo exited. I just have a question how on earth do you track your exersize like how would you type in the 30 day shred? Under cardio or strenth lol. Im soo exited to give this a try i love how it tells you how many calories you can eat!

Hun I log the shred as circuit 25 minutes - its about 180 calories. My username is ajaysmum so please befriend me! I log it as cardio only.


----------



## Squidge

Duejan2012 said:


> squidge keep going!!! before you know it level 2 will be here. Just do it first thing in the morning and then you dont have to worrie about it. If you wait til later you wont do it!lol

That's what I normally do but couldn't this morning. Think I'll have to make sure I do it in the mornings otherwise I'm going to end up not doing it!


----------



## ljo1984

I'm back from peppa pig world lol was fab and Imogen loved every second of it.

My ankles a bit sore but not bad so might try level one a couple days to remind myself what exercise is then get back on level 3 if ankles ok.


----------



## Duejan2012

caz_hills said:


> Duejan2012 said:
> 
> 
> well i just got an account with fitness pals! im soo exited. I just have a question how on earth do you track your exersize like how would you type in the 30 day shred? Under cardio or strenth lol. Im soo exited to give this a try i love how it tells you how many calories you can eat!
> 
> Hun I log the shred as circuit 25 minutes - its about 180 calories. My username is ajaysmum so please befriend me! I log it as cardio only.Click to expand...

Thanks!! i requested you! My username is staceyy2012 :thumbup: Wow how exiting!


----------



## Duejan2012

lisa im glad to hear that peppa pig went well! Hope your foot get 100% soon!

squidge i completely understand you i didnt do it for 2 days because i didnt do it in the morning lol. oh the modivation haha


----------



## HayleyZahra

Duejan2012 said:


> lisa im glad to hear that peppa pig went well! Hope your foot get 100% soon!
> 
> squidge i completely understand you i didnt do it for 2 days because i didnt do it in the morning lol. oh the modivation haha

Its so true, the quicker you get it done the quicker you feel better with yourself too for doing it! Its like a weight has been lifted!

I use to leave it till the evening, sometimes i would even be doing the shred at 12 at night :dohh:, by than i would be so tired and worn out, it was twice as hard!
Than i changed to first thing on a morning, it was so much easier too!

To be fair i havent got round to doing the shred for over 2 weeks now! Ive been so lazy, but after reading how strong you lot have been sticking it out, im gonna get back on it!

Thank You

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Duejan2012 said:


> well i just got an account with fitness pals! im soo exited. I just have a question how on earth do you track your exersize like how would you type in the 30 day shred? Under cardio or strenth lol. Im soo exited to give this a try i love how it tells you how many calories you can eat!

I use myfitness pal, its great cos you can track everything you eat!
It says that everytime you do the shred for 30 mins u burn 200cals!
Also dont forgot get to add cleaning, your be surprised to know that 3hours off moderate light cleaning is around 500cals!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Squidge said:


> Just done day 4 and seem to be getting bored already :dohh: will keep on going though

It is boring i have to admit, its a shame there wasnt something more interesting to watch as we jump around to the video lol!

Why dont you try putting some music on well you do it! I like to listen to music when i do stuff like cleaning or the shred or anything lol, makes it more fun!

I know level 1 with out evening watching it now, so sometimes ill put up another youtube video lol and watch something else!

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

I usually have the tv on at the same time so I'm watching tv whiles half listening to the DVD so I know when to change ha ha! I've not done it 5 days now and feel so bad for it ha ha feel like my bellys all fat again! Need to get back to it soon as!


----------



## caz_hills

Stacey - we can motivate each oter on my fitness pal too!

Lisa - glad your ankle is on the mend. 

Hayley - you are the original shredder as u started he thread! So you have inspired us all to join and keep going:) thanks hun!

I know level one off by heart pretty much too!!!! It will be useful as when imonholiday I will try and do it still but from memory!


----------



## Duejan2012

Hayley i added cooking and it was like an extra 80 calories there its great what you can add for exersize lol. With you not doing it in like 2 weeks are you just going to start where you left off i was thinking about starting completely over because i dont do it to often i guess probly 3-4 times per week...You should add me as a friend on fitnesspal too!

i too put something else one while doing the shred. Specially in level 2 no offense to jillian or anything but she is boring in level 2 I was acuually thinking about trying one video called brazil butt lift or something like that as my thighs and butt area is my worst part.


----------



## Duejan2012

caz we deff will!!! Im really exited about how that web site works. I wanted to put a ticker up on here but i already have three and i dont think i want to delete any of the ones i have now lol. do you type in everything you doo too like cooking etc?


----------



## ljo1984

My friend did Jennifer ellisons DVD n said it was hard, think its simillar concept to shred with the cardio n strength, might try that next. X


----------



## Duejan2012

we sshould try something next try to keep our fitness up even after the shred is over. And i read its good to do different workouts cuz if you do the same your body will just get used to it


----------



## jenniferttc1

Duejan2012 said:


> well i just got an account with fitness pals! im soo exited. I just have a question how on earth do you track your exersize like how would you type in the 30 day shred? Under cardio or strenth lol. Im soo exited to give this a try i love how it tells you how many calories you can eat!

I've tried putting it into fitness pal and nothing showed up :( 
But I love Love LOVE myfitness pal!


----------



## caz_hills

I dont add cooking on - didn't realize I could! Excellent news :) weighted myself this amand I've lost 0.5 lb this week plus 1/2 inch off my waist and bust! So excited its working. Not sure I will do it today as we are moving stuff into the loft ao will be busy all day. But that burns calories right?!


----------



## Squidge

3/4's of day 5 done, LO decided it'd be funny to try and climb through my legs whilst doing sit ups etc :dohh: really starting to get bored of level 1 so I'm thinking about moving onto level 2?


----------



## ljo1984

I'm scared to weigh myself ha ha! Especially after how bad I was yesterday! And I might take a comparison pic to see how different I look after 6 days off :-(


----------



## Hebble

Duejan2012 - 3/4 times a week is great. I don't do it everyday - Jillian says it is important to have rest days. I read somewhere she recommends to do her dvd 4 times a week, with one day of a longer cardio session and then some rest days. I would totally get back on it!

ljo1984 - after the shred I am moving on to 6 week, 6 pack. It's another Jillian dvd with more focus on core, which is my problem area. Keeping it mixed up is a good idea.

caz_hills - It will definitely burn calories. I'm always shattered after a big sort out of the house!

Squidge - if you're ready then move on! The important thing is to keep motivated and to work out frequently, not to follow 'the rules'. 

I had a rest day yesterday, although I did stick to my diet for the first time in forever which is an achievement. Today I did Level 3, day 2. Starting to wish I'd taken pictures before I started now, but oh well. My scale is not moving which I find so discouraging. Really need to reign my eating in as I think I'm undoing all the shredding with food. So hard to burn the calories and so easy to eat them! :(


----------



## Squidge

Day 6 done :thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

well done squidge dont give in your ALMOST there!

Hebble that is soo true i really should try to spred it out a bit more though lol i seem to do 4 days in a row then take three off. I think i should try spredding it out lol

lisa im sure its not that bad! just get back on it and you wont even feel like youve stopped. Hows that foot?

caz you should add moving all that stuff into the cleaning section of the exersize choises in fitness pal. if deff calories burn!!

Well ladies today was my second day of orientation at my new job. Went well soo far. I move to my night shift orientation on fri! This is the most scary part of it all. OMG im soo nervouse. If any of you are from the US this is my first job were i get benifits soo i am not sure what to do witch plan is best for us and omg im have a million things going through my head....


----------



## caz_hills

Ohhh girls, day 22 here and I nearly quit today. It's the first day that I have really felt like just giving up....... but tomorrow is another day so hopefully that will be better!

I've eaten terribly for the last two days as well so need to get back on my healthy eating.

Squidge - yay for day 6 being complete!!!!

Duejan2012 - glad work was ok, how are you finding leaving the LO's? I'm starting back at work on Monday and am quite dreading it!!!!!


----------



## LittleBoo

Guys I think I've done some damage :blush: started level 2, did okay, got to the last set of abs and something pulled in my groin/hip :( can't walk, though it's only been 10 minutes since.


----------



## ljo1984

Foots tonnes better, still sore in some positions and noticed bruiseing where the pain is!! But I'm just gonna jump (literally) back into level 3 in the morning! Weighed myself yesterday and was 11st 4 and I've been around there anyway so phew! And although my bellys not as flat it's not like it was at the beginning lol.


----------



## caz_hills

Little boo - oh no hope you are ok. Sounds painful - hope you can rest and recover.

Lisa - glad ur back on the shred!!!


----------



## ljo1984

Not quite yet, need to get my bum into hear and get it done when I'm up tomorrow! But I don't want to let you ladies down so sure i'll dig out the motivation for it ha ha. Off shopping for holiday clothes Thursday!! Cringe!!


----------



## ljo1984

Woo hoo I'm back in the game!!! Day two (after a week off!!) of level 3 done!! In the second circuit I was doing some plank exercise and I thought what's on my chin and it was sweat!! Eeeww! But I did go all out to make up for my time off! So I think this was day 19 in all. A week off really impacts though, I'm all wobbly in my legs like start of the shread. Shower time.


----------



## Squidge

Just done day 1 level 2 as I'd had enough of level 1, didn't find it too bad just DD being a pain in the rear :lol:


----------



## caz_hills

Well done girls for getting going so early this morning!!!!! I've not done it yet - having lunch with friends then need to do it tonight. Although after feeling pants yesterday with it I'm hoping I'm better today!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Been MIA from this thread for a few days. Haiden has not let me get on very much the past couple days. Today will be day 3 of level 2 and I hate it! I dread workouts now cause I hate this stupid level. I took measurments around day 3 and on day 9 (6 days apart) I lost 1 inch on the waist and 1/2 inch on the hips. Everything else it the same.


----------



## ljo1984

sorry just need a woe is me post :blush:

been shopping this morning just to a small shopping area near me. went to george and got some shorts and a couple of playsuits and a top.
just tried it all on :cry:
the tops a size 10 and is fine:happydance: the shorts i got a 12 seen as my size 14 jeans are dropping off me, and i can bearly get them over my thighs id need a 16 to get them on and be comfy i reckon :cry: and the two playsuits just look stupid!! then to top it off imogen lost the predro pony teddy she got from peppa pig world this weekend, i went round the store about 5 times looking for him and was nowhere to be found!!:cry::cry: ive ordered another one off amazon but i was still so anoyed and stressed so i had sticky toffee pudding with custard after lunch with my friend :dohh:

but now after trying them on i just feel this whole exercise and cutting down on the crap is just a waste of time :cry::cry:

there its out of my system now! shopping tomorrow is just gonna be so much fun! NOT!!!!


----------



## Hebble

ljo1984 - Aww, poor you! Clothes shopping can really be a downer. Keep at it! Quitting won't get you where you want to be. I know how you feel though, sometimes it feels like you do all this work and still nothing! I have to confess, I'm still wearing maternity clothes (and my lo is 4 months) as I just can't face going shopping, working out what size I am now and trying clothes on in the mirrors. So you did well!

Update for the week: Tuesday I did nothing. Wednesday I did day 3 of level 3. Yesterday I ran 2 miles. Today I want to eat cake as the weather is so rainy and horrible....am going to try and be good though!


----------



## caz_hills

Lisa poor you! Pudding sounds lovely but stick with it. I know it's hard especially in this rubbish weather :( 

Hebble - good stuff on your runs and exercise this week!

I'm struggling a bit with motivation..... Have been back onto my chocolate eating and not shredding every day. Am losing the will to do it but will try and do it today then this weekend too. I think it's day 23 for me today?


----------



## ljo1984

hebble i was the same after imogen, was in mat clothes for ages after!! i was in it until about 2 months this time so a bit of improvement ha ha! but the clothes i bought are now too big, but i just cant be bothered shopping! i went for a walk after the shread to matalan and got some shorts (size 12 cause they have a maternity style stretch waist band lol) and a couple of tops which i need to try on later. still need to take all the stuff i got from asda back too, but i'll wait till next week i cant be bothered ha ha. need to try on all my dresses and bits from last years holiday and see what i need, so hope i dont need anything else ha ha. shopping for the girlies is so much more fun!


----------



## Hebble

caz_hills - hope you found your motivation - you're so close to the end!

ljo1984 - I know, I love buying her clothes much more! Lo is in a lovely dress and tights by 7:30am....and I was in pyjamas until midday. Oh dear!


Yesterday I managed to stick to my diet, I even made brownies and didn't even eat one piece. I didn't workout though. Today I have done day 4 of level 3, and my scale is FINALLY down a pound. Only one more week!


----------



## ljo1984

I've got 6 days left but know I prob won't do anything this weekend ha ha. I was on Skype to my best friend who moved to new Zealand two month ago then been cleaning and now out for food! Starving.


----------



## jenniferttc1

This thread has been desserted the past couple days! lol
I have been keeping up with my workout. But didnt manage to do it yesterday. Went to a friends house opening party (house burnt in the huge wildfire that my mom lost her house in also) with swimming, then haiden went to his grandmas so me and his daddy could clean out the garage and move furniture in there. We are getting ready for ripping all carpet out and having tile put in next week :) 
But so far I have lost a pound this week. down to 116lb. My original goal was 115, but now 110


----------



## ljo1984

Well done Jen! But I'd also say cleaning the garage is a workout in itself ha ha! I've had the weekend off and back to it tomorrow! Think I'll do pics on fri or after next weekend as I'll have done 30 days then!! Eeeeek! Need something to keep me going and my stomach in place till my hols on 27th! I'm board of shredding lol. X


----------



## caz_hills

I'm bored of it too! Day 25 for me so not long to go but my eating has gotten bad again :) I am doing it still but a bit half heartedly to be honest! Hope everyone else is doing ok. x


----------



## Duejan2012

HELLO everyone. Well im soo sorry i havnt been on much lately. My new job is going great just ive been soo tired with the nights. Im hopeing that my body will adjust soon. I havnt done the shred i think all week. Just no time.. Im pretty sure im going to have to start over. But my new job is alot of work too so im hopeing that will help with my weight too.


----------



## ljo1984

Nights mess with my eating I usually snack through the night to keep me going and have a meal with oh before I go in. How many nights do you do? X


----------



## caz_hills

Yuk I couldn't do nights. I'm a terrible sleeper at the best of times! I go back to work tomorrow for the first time in a year :( an feeling very sad tonight :(


----------



## Duejan2012

lisa i do 3 nights per week. I worked friday night and did ok. I started to feel it around 330am or so had a soda and alittle bit of kettle corn. I was off on saterday but go again tonight. Im believe it will mess with my eating too because yesterday i found i slept until 230 pm so that means i would have ate dinner then went back to work at 6pm again so probably would eat through the night. i work 6p to 630a

caz nights did kinda suck, but you know what you get paid way more at night its less hectic at night and also on the weekend nights you get paid even more lol so thats nice. Good luck tomorrow that has to be so hard after a full year off. i feel for you hun i do


----------



## jenniferttc1

ljo1984 said:


> Well done Jen! But I'd also say cleaning the garage is a workout in itself ha ha! I've had the weekend off and back to it tomorrow! Think I'll do pics on fri or after next weekend as I'll have done 30 days then!! Eeeeek! Need something to keep me going and my stomach in place till my hols on 27th! I'm board of shredding lol. X

It was! I was exhausted before even starting and even more so after doing it. So not looking foward to getting everything out for the floors! Cant wait to see pictures! I hate level 2 with a passion!!!!!!!


----------



## Duejan2012

jenn everyone i think hates level 2 just push through it. This thread is kinda dieing:nope: i hope it doesnt completely die. I just think we all have been busy but lets not forget to update. i will be starting the shred all over i think i just need to get used to schedule before i think about working out. lol Plus af is here so i feel even worse and just want CHOCOLATE lol


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls I hope our thread stays going too. I have been back at work so I haw done up to day 25 so I need to finish the remaining days soon. I will keep posting here though as I'd love to get motivation from you girls! I don't miss it but it does feel wierd having a day without it!!!


----------



## Duejan2012

caz you have done soo well keeping up with the shred.How was your days back to work?


----------



## ljo1984

I've not done it for 4 days oops! Sat and sun I have off anyway then yesterday had hair fine in morning, and then I can't be arsed if I don't do it first thing! Then dentist this morning, booooo. Plus Imogen's got chicken pox and was poorly with it today. So hopefully will get it done rest of the week! I'll only moan about my belly on holiday, so best get some work done lol. X


----------



## Duejan2012

awww chicken pox i hope your lo feels better! i was gna ask do they give the vaccine over there?


----------



## ljo1984

No no vaccine. They must think its better for us to have it lol!! It's 4.30am and just fed Freya and imm feels hot again so off for thermometer!! :-(


----------



## Duejan2012

aww no i really hope she feels better!! Yea i had it too when i was little and same with all my siblings so when natalia first got her shot i was shocked lol im not sure if i prefer the shot or her acually getting them. I feel the shot is kinda like the flu shot even though you get it you can still get the flu. But once you get the acually disease then you are not suppose to get it again


----------



## ljo1984

She didn't have a temp (37.2) but was probably heading in that direction, plus she felt red hot do have her calpol anyway but then took her ages to go back off and she was scratching!! You can get some stuff called poxciln which is supposed to be really good, my h better than calamine lotion (which she just rubs off!) so gonna get some today. So Freya had me up 3.30-4.30, then imm was awake/tossing and turning for ages then freya up at 6.15!!! She's now in her jumperoo and I'm lying on the sofa feeling sorry for my sleepy self ha ha!


----------



## Duejan2012

well at least she didnt have a fever!! let me guess lol no shred today i would im not either as i woek tonight and when i do the shred then im exaused in the night


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha no shred! I'm knackard!! I feel like I'm about to give up lol. Hopefully I'll find some motivation though. X


----------



## Shiv

Hello - can I join you please? Maybe I can spark some motivation back into those flagging (or maybe i will go the same way hahaha)

I did day one today :thumbup: i actually found it ok, but i guess only tomorrow will tell and I will probably have shaky legs etc.

I do have a question on the DVD she just says move on when you feel ready - or words to the effect - so when should i move on when level one is easy to me????

I took my measurements a few days ago and did some before photos so I will post them up when I get a chance.

My main issue is that i go on holiday in 9 days so I will have to have a week off (unless I take it with me!) but i figured maybe I could make a difference in 9 days :shrug:


----------



## ljo1984

Yes move on when it becomes easy and boring lol. It will make some difference, I found it did and those that have done measurements have noticed a difference quickly too. You cant take it on holiday! Exercise on holiday should be illegal ha ha. 

I'm feeling a bit crap and fed up today!! Hope the kids let me sleep till a decent-ish time then will try get work out done. Get some endorphins pumping round, cheer me up a bit ha ha. X


----------



## Duejan2012

Hi shiv welcome. Im happy to see a new face here! we are all a wonderful group of ladies i just think alot of us are busy... Like ljo said if you feel bored move on good luck and make sure you keep up updated!!!


----------



## Hebble

Hi all! Welcome Shiv! 9 days is enough to see a difference if you stick to a diet as well.

I have still been working out, just not posting - had a busy week. I've been doing more running than shredding though, and a lot of walking.

Really, really struggling with my diet - yesterday had cake for breakfast, then chips, then more chips, then fudge, then mcdonalds, then pic'n'mix, then pasta with cheese and then wine. And I felt awful for it!

Going to try to eat more nutritious foods today - and I WILL do the shred. So far have eaten weetabix, and when lo wakes up we are going to the shop to buy fruit and veg.


----------



## Shiv

Day 2 of the shred done hurrah! I didn't feel too bad this morning, I oculd feel my muscles had worked when I started teh workout but I wasn't too bad. I did it when LO's were having breakfast so had a cheerleader saying "well done mummy, good exercising"! hahahah

I amnot sticking to a diet, I am breastfeeding Cora so can't restrict calories, anyhow I am already on a dairy free diet as she is intollerant so feel I am restricted plenty already! 

Ljo - hope you got some sleep, I was up a few times in the night too, but I must admit I feel better and lively for having done the workout, I fear a 3pm slump however!

Heeble - no point dwelling on a bad eating day, just get back on that wagon today and think no more about it :thumbup:

Thanks for the warm welcome, oh and Ljo it might help you to know it was YOUR photos of your progression in that first week or so that persuaded me to buy the DVD so thank you!


----------



## HayleyZahra

Hey

How is everyone getting on, i feel really bad i havent been on here in ages to support everyone! I want to see some new photos off your progress please!

Im gonna be honest i have stopped doing the shred now for about 3 weeks, thats so bad off me, i got really lazy! I need the motivation again to get up and start! I still have been dieting tho, i took a photo off me from Sunday before going to the beach and i thought i would post a photo off me from DAY 1 back when i started, so u can compare the change! I still need some work on my legs tho, does anyone know how to get the weight off the thighs? im seriously considering lipo otherwise!

Hopefully gonna start the 30day shred again today, i need to!

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1216.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 25









DSCF1467.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## ljo1984

Looking good Hayley despite not doing it!! I've been do bad too! I feel fed up and can't be bothered these last few days!! Shiv you saying that has given me a bit more motivation, feel I'm letting the side down not doing it! :-( its only 20 mins, what's wrong with me ha ha. Dd1 was tossing and turning alot last night scratching her head loads, there's alot of pox in there! So gonna give her a bicarbonate soda bath later!


----------



## HayleyZahra

I think it gets boring, its so easy to loose interest cos it takes so long to see results u feel like your doing it for nothing!

I am gonna start again tho, ive been doing well just dieting im down to 60kilos so about 130lbs, but still got another 12lbs to shift!

Has anyone tried drinking lemon water before bed? they reckon it stops u putting fat on! I ve heard off this a few times so i think im gonna try it!

Also next month im paying to go see a nutritiousness, so if he gives me any good information ill be sure to share on here with everyone!

xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Start Date - 03-05-2012

Start weight - 64 kilos (140lbs)

Measurements

Thigh - 23

Hips - 36

Waist - 30




NOW - 14.06.2012

Weight - 60.9 kilos

Thigh - 22

Hips - 35

Waist - 29

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Oooooo not heard of the lemon water thing! What do you need to make it? Obviously lemons n water but quantities lol.


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> Oooooo not heard of the lemon water thing! What do you need to make it? Obviously lemons n water but quantities lol.

Basically just a glass of water and than to get a raw lemon and squeeze the juice out, mix it in with the water and drink before bed and first thing on a morning!

My mum use to say about it years ago lol but i never dieted back than didnt need to! But i just googled it, its very popular, its abit like cleaning out your body plus they reckon it helps u not put weight on!

WERE SEE! LOL
xxxx


----------



## Shiv

Hayley - you look great, a bet if you start the shred again now you have lost so much wieght you will see the results really quickly as any muscle definition will be right there to see iykwim?

ljo - my aim was motivation not to get you down or make you feel guilty, you had great results really quickly so I am sure you will continue to do so.

As for me, I am considering doing the shred again tonight!


----------



## ljo1984

Shiv your not one of the mad ones who do it twice in one day are you ha ha!! I'm only jealous! I almost did the shred earlier, but then Freya wanted feeding and in that time I talked myself out of it, then ended up watching man v's food ha ha!


----------



## Shiv

I'm only on Day2 so haven't managed twice in a day yet! Not gonna happen tonight either as I seem to have got a dodgy tummy now!


----------



## Shiv

Day 3 of the shred done this morning and off for an hours boxing in a bit...........looking forward to a glass of wine when I get back!

Who else did the shred today?


----------



## ljo1984

:blush: that says it all ha ha! I'm planning on getting into gear next week and get a weeks worth in before jetting off. 

Ooooooo I could do with a drink! Might have a southen comfort and lemonade when Freya's in the land of nod! :thumbup:


----------



## Shiv

enjoy your drink ljo! Where are you jetting off to? i am going to Menorca a week today! This time next week i will be sweating and complaining how hot it is instead of moaning about the wind and rain - there really is no pleasing me :haha:

Well boxing went well, feel rather energised now, will see how long that lasts for :haha: Gonna try and fit in as much exercise as possible before I go away. I had a silly bikini bet with some friends we are going with, saying that all the exercise in the world isn't gonna sort my saggy tum out :haha: (if I didn't :haha: I'd :cry:)

Have a great weekend ladies, try and get a quick shred first thing tomorrow to start the weekend off feeling very virtuous :thumbup:


----------



## ljo1984

I'm sure you'll be looking fab after all this exercise your doing! We're off to Rhodes for two weeks, dd1 has chicken pox so hoping Freya still got good immunity from me and doesn't get it (or at least not in the days leading upto flying!) otherwise we won't be able to fly!


----------



## Hebble

ljo1984 - Have fun in Rhodes! Hope you're able to fly!

Shiv - you're being really dedicated, well done. :thumbup:

HayleyZahra - I have actually been drinking lemon and water the last few days! Trying to cut down on the diet coke, squash ect. I'll see if it helps me lose any weight - certainly it fills you up having to choke down all the water! You done the shred yet? It's like getting back on a horse, you should just get it over with and then it won't be such a big deal!

I did level three this morning! Been sticking to my diet as well, although going to visit a friend for a few days tomorrow and have made Slutty Brownies, which I think are the highest calorie brownies ever! They look so good though!


----------



## Shiv

it's only 20 minutes, it's only 20 minutes, it's only 20 minutes

that was my mantra this morning when I was lying in in bed dreading doing the shred :haha: How can something that takes just 20 minutes seem like such a bloody drag to do! Anyhow Day4of the shred done! And i did feel good for having done it.

ljo, hope littlest one doesn't catch the chicken pox :hugs:

Hebble - well done on doing Level 3 - that scares me, although I am thinking of moving on to level 2 soon as I am already bored of level 1, but then you all say level 2 is even more boring!


----------



## jenniferttc1

I have been slacking this thread, sorry! I don't get on that much for long cause of little haiden! He's loves lots of attention. 
So far im down to 115, my goal weight!!!! But now I have moved it down to 110 and see if I can stand to loose another 5 pounds to 105. 
Today was a BAD day. Made cinnimon rolls from scratch and they are delicious!!!!! 
I think I will do 30 day shred in a bit and maybe go for a run/walk with LO. I usually do shred about 4 times a week and fixing to try p90x with my cousin. God help me......:rofl:


----------



## Shiv

Shred day 5 done - and all that hard work completely ruined by having a massive breakfast for Father's day! I tried Level 2 today for the first time and found it much harder work with both the cardio and the my shoulders seemed to take a battering with the strength too!

Well done on reaching your goal Jen :thumbup:


----------



## caz_hills

Jen - yay for hittig your goal weight!!!!! Awesome stuff.

So..... sorry for not being on the thread for the last few days.... we went to France for a few days holiday and so the diet and shred have totally gone to pot! I put on 2 lbs during my time there - but I wasn't interested in eating healithly, I ate nutella crepes every day - yay for the time being but boo with the 2 lb weight gain. So need to get back on it from tomorrow.

I have done 25 days so far so only 5 days left to do - I might try tomorrow night but now that I'm back at work it isn't easy finding the time or energy I find!!! I am now 119 lb so my goal is the same as yours Jen, 110 lbs and I have got to 116 but then crept up again!

Hebble - what are those brownies, they sound amazing!!!!!! Recipe please!

Shiv - hiya, not sure we have been on here together before so hi!!!!!!!!! Yay for completing level 2 - I hated it, every second of it, but level 3 is good. But I find that you quite miss the levels once you do them - I always go back and do level 1 again!!!!

ps; happy fathers day to your dadda's!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Shiv said:


> Shred day 5 done - and all that hard work completely ruined by having a massive breakfast for Father's day! I tried Level 2 today for the first time and found it much harder work with both the cardio and the my shoulders seemed to take a battering with the strength too!
> 
> Well done on reaching your goal Jen :thumbup:

I have had very bad cheat days this weekend! Everyone wanting to go out for dinner and I cant resist :rofl: 
Hate level 2 with a passion. I actually stayed at level one a little longer cause I hated it so much. By the end im exhausted and sweating everywhere.


----------



## jenniferttc1

caz_hills said:


> Jen - yay for hittig your goal weight!!!!! Awesome stuff.
> 
> So..... sorry for not being on the thread for the last few days.... we went to France for a few days holiday and so the diet and shred have totally gone to pot! I put on 2 lbs during my time there - but I wasn't interested in eating healithly, I ate nutella crepes every day - yay for the time being but boo with the 2 lb weight gain. So need to get back on it from tomorrow.
> 
> I have done 25 days so far so only 5 days left to do - I might try tomorrow night but now that I'm back at work it isn't easy finding the time or energy I find!!! I am now 119 lb so my goal is the same as yours Jen, 110 lbs and I have got to 116 but then crept up again!
> 
> Hebble - what are those brownies, they sound amazing!!!!!! Recipe please!
> 
> Shiv - hiya, not sure we have been on here together before so hi!!!!!!!!! Yay for completing level 2 - I hated it, every second of it, but level 3 is good. But I find that you quite miss the levels once you do them - I always go back and do level 1 again!!!!
> 
> ps; happy fathers day to your dadda's!

You deserved a cheat day and have a nice time in france :) I wished I could go there!!!! 
You can get back with no problem :)


----------



## Shiv

Jennifer and Caz - can I ask how tall you both are? I am currently 121lbs and I'm not too fussed about losing weight but want to tone up, if I happen to lose a few lbs then I won't complain mind you :haha:


----------



## caz_hills

I'm 5ft 5 inches hun - so defo ok for BMI but I am like you - I'd rather tone up and feel better than lose weight but I've got quite into myfitnesspal and I am now getting into the weight loss as well!!!!


----------



## Shiv

Blimey - you'd be well skinny at 110lbs! I am only 5ft 4!


----------



## ljo1984

Well done ladies for keeping it up, I'm going to promise you now I will do the shred tomorrow morning and I'll report back straight after lol. If I promise you then I'll do it, cause I do t want to let the side down ha ha, works for me anyway, just no motivation at moment! We cleaned the carpet in living room yesterday cause it was a disgrace and with Freya crawling I just wasn't happy so was moving furniture around and cleaning so I class that as a workout ha ha, want to do out the kitchen over the next couple of days, I've got the spring cleaning bug ha ha. X


----------



## Shiv

I shall be waiting for your update in the morning ljo :thumbup: and I can't believe Freya is crawling already!


----------



## ljo1984

It's just not funny anymore! She's started trying to pull herself up too. I was saying it'll be fine on holiday cause Freya will be no trouble cause she won't be moving, just Imogen to chase after. How wrong was I! My little freak of nature ha ha. X


----------



## Shiv

hahaha at this rate she'll be walking whilst you are away. Cora is just too big to move anywhere (apart from rolling) bless her


----------



## ljo1984

Awww bless her, at least you've not got two of them running rings round you just yet then! Imogen's been a monster this weekend then Freya's been all over place, so constantly moving her! Phew! Oh just gave Freya a bottle of ebm so I pumped after and wasn't much fatty milk! I've not eaten alot today as been on the go non stop! So off to raid the cupboards for chocolate! The perfect excuse for a binge ha ha.


----------



## CRWx

I fell off the band wagon :cry:


----------



## TennisGal

Hi ladies, can I come in and say 'hi'?!

I'm another 'shred head'...today will be day 8. I am definitely feeling stronger and more toned...but (not sure if this has been covered in the thread yet, and I will go and read back when I have a chance today) I've gained two / three pounds?! I didn't want to lose much, to be honest, I wanted to lose FOUR pounds...that's all. But I've gained. My rings feel a bit tight, so could be water...but could my muscles still be repairing and holding onto water a WEEK after I started?!

I'm not on a diet, as like Shiv, I am BFing...and cutting back really affects my supply. I am not over eating for BFing, though...but still enjoy my chocolate :haha: (figure I may as well while I am feeding!) and my weight was coming off steadily before I started shred!

Feel a bit down!

Anyway, hope you don't mind me joining you!

Xx


----------



## ljo1984

Muscle weighes more than fat so as you become more toned (but not dieting) you may stay the same or put some on but your still loosing inches. I'm bf so not on a diet, I'm pretty much the same as when I started but I'm not as flabby lol. 

I did it woo hoo!!! Back in the game! Freya was asleep on sofa and woke up half way, so was then crawling around getting under my feet and looking at me as if I'm stupid ha ha. Had to stop a second time to clean up sick off my freshly cleaned carpet too grrrrr, stupid reflux! Glad I did it though.


----------



## Shiv

Hi Tennisgal, did you take measurements before you started? If not then maybe do them now as that could show you that even if you aren't losing wieght you are losing inches. I am only 2 days behind you but am on holiday for a week as of friday so will not be shredding (or at least not every day - I am still considering taking the DVD with me :wacko:)

ljo - WELL DONE!!:thumbup: How is Imogen now and her chicken pox?


----------



## ljo1984

Oh she's fine, back to nursery tomorrow with scabs Lol. Your mad of you take it on holiday lol, so dedicated! I've been spring cleaning all day! Thrown out quite alot of crap, feels good ha ha. X


----------



## Shiv

If I don't take it I fear I won't do it again EVER :haha:

Glad Imogen is better, any sign of Freya getting it? When do you fly?


----------



## jenniferttc1

Shiv said:


> Jennifer and Caz - can I ask how tall you both are? I am currently 121lbs and I'm not too fussed about losing weight but want to tone up, if I happen to lose a few lbs then I won't complain mind you :haha:

I'm only 5'1 or 5'2 max. I'm short but always been "solid". My body shape is alot different then highschool but I was a size US 0 at 122 pounds. I'm a size 1/2 at 115lb after haiden.


----------



## ljo1984

Shiv said:


> If I don't take it I fear I won't do it again EVER :haha:
> 
> Glad Imogen is better, any sign of Freya getting it? When do you fly?

Fly a week on Wednesday. If she does get it hopefully it'll be end of this week as that will of been two weeks since Imogen will have been contagious! So the spots will have scabbed in time to fly then! She didnt catch it off my niece and she was around her two days in a row (that's who imm got it off) and she didn't get a virus Imogen had last month so I'm hoping (and praying!) she'll be ok. X


----------



## jenniferttc1

Okay heres some pictures. Not sure if there is a change or not lol
day 1 is the first 2 pictures and day.....(?) around 20 I guessing is the 3-4th pictures.
 



Attached Files:







3monthpp.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 14









3monthpp3.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 17









4mpp.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 16









4mpp2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ljo1984

Your so tiny! And I'm so jealous ha ha. Definite difference. Xx


----------



## TennisGal

Wow big difference! You look really toned!

Thanks for the advice, ladies. Just need to get my measurements done...I hadn't taken them, and we've only got one of those annoying metal snap back tape measures. I know I feel better, I was / am just a bit disheartened. The inches should hopefully motivate me *if* they come off :haha:

The pox is always around, isn't it? Hopefully you avoid it for hols. My friends biggest just had it (age three) and her littlest (eight months) didn't get it.

Shiv, I am thinking of taking it on hols, too...although my husband thinks that's crazy talk :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

Tennisgal you are crazy ha ha! Thanks for the info on your friends lo's, always feel more confident that she'll be fine when I hear that. I don't mind her getting it it's just the timing! X


----------



## TennisGal

Am pretty sure I heard (but my brain is mushed, so could well be wrong) that bf babies have a certain immunity for about six months or so, if the mother has had chicken pox?

Scuttling off to google, got some time to digest large meal before shredding!


----------



## TennisGal

Found this...


Babies are born with temporary protection or immunity from the infectious diseases that you have had, passed on via the placenta. Adding to this immunity is the colostrum in breastmilk, providing protection for what was originally thought to be approximately three months. Recent studies however indicate that breastfed babies are protected for much longer - until their own immune system develops at around 6 months.


----------



## TennisGal

How long have you been doing the shred, LJo? Just wondering if my weight will drop back down to what it was...I'd take that over gain!


----------



## ljo1984

I've got about 6 days left but that's with taking some time off here and there. 

Yeh I've seen about the immunity but there's always some that still get it (although it's not supposed to be as bad) and that's be just my luck! X


----------



## TennisGal

Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Wow, six days left! That's impressive! Did you gain at the start?


----------



## Shiv

That's really interesting about the immunity.

I have a friend who has a personal trainer (lucky girl!) and she was told that it is normal and expected to gain weight to begin with as your body builds muscle. A lb of muscle will burn (and this is from memory so don't quote me, the numbers may not be right but the theory is) at rest 15 calories where as a lb of fat will only burn 1 calorie. SO once you have built the muscle it will from then on continually burn more calories so eventually even though the muscle weighs more, and therefore you weigh more (obvioulsy a lb of muscle and a lb of fat weigh the same but a lb of muscle is much smaller, thus you can weigh the same (or even more) but look leaner/slimmer) it will burn so many more calories that you will then start losing weight - phew, did that make any sense :wacko:


----------



## TennisGal

That made perfect sense, and has cheered me up no end! Thank you!


----------



## ljo1984

No Ive pretty much stayed the same. Im fluctuating between 11st 3 and 11st 5. Was hoping to be in the 10's again at long last but my body doesn't want to know ha ha. X


----------



## Shiv

You're welcome - feel free to quote it back at me after I weigh in tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## caz_hills

Tennis gal I gained two lbs in the first five days or around that and now I have lost about 6lb from there and I'm on day 25. I was so worried that I put on but then it came off and my inches started going down too! It will happen, I was disheartened but it did go the right way in the end.

Sorry for not posting much I'm at work now so only get on in the evening. But in reading! I am off work on Wednesday so planning to do the shred then and try and slowly finish my final five days! It's so hard when I'm working!

Hugs to you all, keep going! xxx


----------



## TennisGal

Thank you, Caz!

That's really good to hear...and well done!

I've just done my shred...so Day 8 completed. Hopefully those scales will start being kind soon :) And the tape measure ;)

When did you notice your weight going down, Caz?

Oh, and am I right to be scared of Level 2? Everything I'm reading is filling me with fear :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

It's alright at first, just gets boring quickly lol. X


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thanks girls :) I'm pretty happy with my body where it is, just need much more toning to do before I get pregnant again! lol What day is everyone on so far? And how much lost?


----------



## TennisGal

Sigh, Day 9 this evening. Scale still up. My sister just advised me to wait until I hit Day 14 to weigh...I promised I would stay off the scales, but I just cant :haha:

On a plus note, I'm wearing jeggings and fitted t-shirt, and I am not bulging :shock:


----------



## Babyvoisey

.


----------



## Shiv

I think I am going to have to skip doing the shred today, I have woken up with a bad cold and sore throat...........part of me is tempted to still try to do it but I think that would be a bad idea


----------



## TennisGal

Agree, Shiv. I did spinning once when unwell, and it literally knocked me out and made things 100 times worse. Concentrate on feeling better :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

Hope your feeling better before your hols shiv! Have you attempted packing yet? I'm putting it off! Dreading packing for two lo's ha ha. I've not done it yet either. Took Imogen to nursery then been food shopping, stripped covers off sofas to wash seen as sun is out, now off to meet a friend and having lunch. Still got Imogen's toys I want to sort through while she's not here. Doubt I'll get a chance to do it! X


----------



## Shiv

I haven't started packing yet, but I am doing a mental listof what i need! I have planned what clothes I will take - trying to keep mine and DH's to a minimum so that we can take plenty for the girls. I dread to think how much stuff we will take!

Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## Shiv

Well I got around to taking my Week 1 photo this morning, so here is me before I started shred (on the left ) and after Day 6 (should've been day 7 :dohh:) - I know I am crazy for hoping for a difference after such a short time but you've gotta have hope!
 



Attached Files:







30dayshredweek1.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Shiv

aargh it's tiny :dohh:


----------



## jenniferttc1

Shiv said:


> Well I got around to taking my Week 1 photo this morning, so here is me before I started shred (on the left ) and after Day 6 (should've been day 7 :dohh:) - I know I am crazy for hoping for a difference after such a short time but you've gotta have hope!

Pictures tiny, but you look great!


----------



## ljo1984

it is tiny but i can see a difference! when on the first your hips are more rounded, on the scenond its more strainght down if you know what i mean lol! i noticed my love handles vanished quickly lol. 

i keep forgeting stuff on my mental list, so ive wrote one but not of specific stuff just like so many t shirts, shorts, outfits. i dont know if they have them all now so need to sort through soon ish! ive just sat down, god im so tired, freyas in her cot now and wakes in the night crying! i dont know if its positional as she slept on her side in the basket and now keeps rolling on her front or back in such a bigger surroundings, or just knowing shes not next to me anymore! its a cot bed so it wont fit in ours and were already co sleeping still with imogen, when there both in i get clostrophopic a bit ha ha.


----------



## TennisGal

Yes, you can see! You look more streamlined!

Right, Day 9 taking place in twenty minutes. And my aches are minimal today...could be the start of my muscles stopping crying ;)


----------



## caz_hills

Go Tennisgal - hope today goes alright for you. I am off work today but I totally can't be bothered to do the shred. I stopped doing it when I started back at work and now it's so hard to get the motivation to do it. I've only got 5 day left so why can't I be bothered!!!!! So trying to eat healthily instead.

Hope you girls get a good workout in today :) x


----------



## Shiv

No shred for me today either, I still feel rotten with a cold and SO want it to go before holiday on Friday!

Well done Tennisgal - keep it up!

come on Caz - just 5 more days - you can do it!:thumbup:


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks hun - mega healthy eating so far so hope I have the energy to do the shred tomorrow x


----------



## ljo1984

I got it done and our of way this morning! I was soooooo tempted to just not do it ha ha. I'm having a skinny day where I looked in the mirror and actually thought I looked "ok" so think that pushed me. Another busy day again too, feel like I've not stopped all week!


----------



## Shiv

Well done ljo:thumbup:


----------



## Duejan2012

WOW!!!! I am soo happy to see this thread kept going i was starting to wonder. I have missed bnb. I really am hoping to get on often again. I am getting used to my new schedule now so hopefully time to focus on my weight again. Everyone seems to be doing great. Jenn you look great. I also see some new faces again. even better! I think i have taken soo much time off the thread that i will acually start again today from level 1 day 1. Wish me luck girls to stick with it!


----------



## Shiv

Good luck - well done for getting back to it!


----------



## Shiv

Take that cold - you aren't stopping me getting shredded! DAY 7 - DONE!


----------



## ljo1984

Great work shiv! Don't let that cold drag you down lol. X


----------



## Duejan2012

good job shiv keep that motivation! 
lisa how is the shred going for you?
caz it looks like you are doing soo well too!!!

Did day one of level one today omg i remember that pain. My legs already hurt and i know that its just gna kick me in the butt tomorrow lol


----------



## ljo1984

I've lost interest in it but trying to push myself seen as I'm so nearly done! I've not lost weight but definitely smaller and more toned. Oh just asked if I wanted chocolate and I said no but then said go on then, I'm thinking of Freya ha ha ha! Been good all day though so why not lol. 

How's the nights going? Hope the oldies behave for you! Xx


----------



## TennisGal

Impressed, Shiv!!

Hi DueJan :wave:

Ok. Five minutes until Day 10, and au revoir level one!

*abs are tiiiight* anyone else keep saying this over and over?!


----------



## TennisGal

I have eaten a LOT of choc today, LJo! Ally has been on a feedathon, so I figured I deserved it ;)


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha abs are tiiiiight!! I didn't before but I will be from now on ha ha. And if your in demand chocolate is definitely the way forward! Aw our lo's have the same age difference except your 3 months ahead lol. X


----------



## TennisGal

I've had lots of heart melt moments today, as the girlies have really started playing together and making each other laugh...it's a lovely age gap! Although they both seem to want to play with the same things at the mo, which is interesting ;) How are your two?

Day 10, done. Rest day tomorrow, as my foot is throbbing from falling over on it earlier today :( Thought it was ok, but it's sore now. So, recovery day...and the level 2! Am scared!


----------



## ljo1984

Freya's just started crawling which Imogen's not happy about cause she puts her dollies to sleep or lays out plates with plastic food on them then Freya comes along and destroys it all ha ha but apart from that it's beautiful to watch them, Freya laughing and getting giddy watching Imogen, Imogen wants to feed her all the time, say imogen goes to bed first she frets after Freya or if I'm up early with Freya, she'll shout at the stair gate when she's awake then panic coming down thinking Freya's still upstairs lol. I really wanted a boy second time but I love having two girls, bring on a third ha ha.


----------



## TennisGal

Sounds a lot like here! Lizzie was having a tea party with her dolls earlier, and Ally came bundling over like a little tornado. Lizzie was just yelling 'no, please, no cake for you now! Cake is for Rosie (her doll) Put down! NO, Ally, NO!'

Cue Ally laughing at the whole palaver, and then Lizzie laughing, too.

It's lovely to think how they will all be thick as thieves growing up...just gorgeous.


----------



## ljo1984

I pretend there not gonna grow up! I don't want them to ha ha. X


----------



## jenniferttc1

I stopped shred and have been doing a different video of hers. I actually like it so much better! But bad thing is it has 7 circuits of 6 mins each instead of 3 circuits of 5 mins. Its harder in my opinion but shred worked me up too it :)


----------



## ljo1984

Which video is it? 

Oh and while I remember shiv hope you have a fantastic (and shred free!) holiday. Xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

Its banish fat boost metabolisim. I love it!


----------



## caz_hills

Ohhhh night try that one next if I ever finish the shred!!!


----------



## TennisGal

I think my weight may be evening out...I was back to my start weight this morning, but that was after a huge bowl of cereal, a pint of tea...and two full boobs!

If that all knocks a pound off, things are starting to take shape.

Although I am meant to start level two today, and in a bit of a tizz, as my foot is still hurting...hmmm. Will see how it is later on...


----------



## TennisGal

And yes, happy hols, Shiv!


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha I always weigh myself before eating/drinking then if i have full boobs I knock a bit off ha ha! My scales show in stone-lb-oz so if there's only a coue oz to drop to the next lb I take it off as milk ha ha! Madness! X


----------



## TennisGal

Seriously, though. I weighed myself before and after milk guzzling once...and went down 0.75 pound!!

:wacko:

Can you imagine the weight gain if we had boob milk on cereal?l


----------



## jenniferttc1

I only weight in the morning before I eat or drink anything!
This is kinda gross but I think im the only person that actually gains a few oz after taking a poop! :rofl: not sure what went wrong there. And yes I have weighted before and after a few times :haha::blush: 
Usually when I weight in the morning my boobs are pretty soft and empty feeling. My son eats alot in the morning in bed.


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I'm usually pretty empty in the morning but sometimes if she's slept through I'm one side full other empty ha ha.


----------



## caz_hills

I always weight myself before any food or drink - I always do it first thing, more chance of weight being low!!!!


----------



## TennisGal

I just did level 2

:hissy::help::hissy:


----------



## TennisGal

Day 3 of level 2. Still killing! My legs had just got used to level 1, and now the aches and pains are back!!


----------



## HayleyZahra

Ive stopped doing the shred! Havent done it now in over 1 month, ive been dieting instead, i wanted to upload some photos what i just took!
Im gonna start the shred again when i get to the size i want to be than i can aim to tone up!

Hows everyone else getting on

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1611.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 33









DSCF1603.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 33


----------



## ljo1984

There's nothing to you now! How much more you wanting to loose? I've done with shred I think, havnt done it last couple of days, I'm do board of it and off on holiday tomorrow anyway. Will try get pic on in a bit. X


----------



## HayleyZahra

If u want any help dieting PM me!

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1224.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 19









DSCF161160.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## HayleyZahra

ljo1984 said:


> There's nothing to you now! How much more you wanting to loose? I've done with shred I think, havnt done it last couple of days, I'm do board of it and off on holiday tomorrow anyway. Will try get pic on in a bit. X

Hey 

How are you getting on? It does get boring doesnt it! I decided to diet instead, tho i would love to start toning up! You have been doing the shred for a long time now has your body changed?
Where are you off too anywhere nice? Its bloody hot here the good thing is the heat makes u not want to eat and just drink and swim :winkwink:


----------



## Ashlee B x

OMG hayley! look at u thas amazin n ur skin is flawless *green with envy* lol

Well done to everyone stickin at it tho :D i havent done coz i had baddd flu n was ill for 5 weeks but ive dieted loads n only 9lb to go to pre-pregnancy weight YESSS lol

xx


----------



## TennisGal

That's one very impressively flat tum!

I've got to shred, as I can't diet due to BFing...really affects my supply if my cAlories dip below about 2100-2150.

I'm much more toned, but the scales are still being horrible to me and showing no loss. I am retaining water horribly today, though...can't budge my rings.

Ljo. So glad the pox didn't arrive! You all set?

I had a night off shred last night, but back on it tonight! Level 2 is a beast.

I was pretty much at my goal weight, but Jillian has buggered that up.


----------



## ljo1984

So it's holiday day, and we've had to CANCEL!!!! That's right cancel, she's got the pox! So gutted, we've got insurance so off to drs at 4 for a letter of confirmation and waiting for paper work from insurers, oh is looking for something else for around 12th July se place although the fantastic apartments we're supposed to be going to are fully booked so I've sent a grovelling email after seeing a review where someone had to rebook and they got them a room, of not there's somewhere not far from original apartments we can book. Freya's her usual happy self so that's good! Just boooooo for imm, who will be at nursery tomorrow not in the pool! X


----------



## TennisGal

Just saw your thread in BC. Am so sorry :( Hope she gets well ASAP...and the holiday is rescheduled ASAP, too. Insurers are normally quick and helpful with doctors notes...I had o have one when I couldn't fly during preg xx


----------



## ljo1984

That's good to know, oh keeps saying if they pay out, chicken pox is something unpredictable and not associated with any medical condition (which she doesn't have any anyway!) so really they can't not! We informed them as soon as we knew etc, so I'm sure we'll get it back no problems.


----------



## TennisGal

Yes, you will do. They could have been funny with me...as I guess I knew I was pregnant when I booked the flights, I just didn't know because of various things that came along, I wouldn't be able to fly! They were fine, though. It's the all powerful doctors note.

Big rest, lots of sun, chilling out...not long away now :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

I don't think there'll be much rest and chilling out with a toddler and mobile baby ha ha. Imogen will be running one way, Freya crawling the other way ha ha.


----------



## TennisGal

I did think that as I wrote it :rofl:

I will be chilling out on holiday...for approx five seconds a day ;)


----------



## ljo1984

Is that the time between them falling asleep quickly followed by you ha ha. X


----------



## TennisGal

Exactly that! Or a quick loo trip before anyone realises, and follows you in!


----------



## TennisGal

Just shredded...again...scales STILL static!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

I now have a small thigh gap! EKK haha sorry but it got me excited! 
Hope everyone is doing fabulous! Still doing the other video when I have time! Haiden is a little monster:haha:


----------



## ljo1984

So I've not shredded for almost a week but got on scales over last couple of days and have been 11stone!! Woo hoo finally lost something! Looking forward to seeing the number 10 again for the first time in 3years lol.
Pics pre shred and today
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/5efd09d0.jpg

I've got asymmetrical hips!! One looks rounded the other quite square lol trust my dodgy body!!
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/6d7bae30.jpg


----------



## jenniferttc1

You look great ljo1984!


----------



## TennisGal

LJo...That's amazing! You look so different!

Did you complete the shred and then carry on doing odd days?

I was going to have a day off, but your photos spurred me onto Day 16 :D Rest day tomorrow, though, as my foot is throbbing again :(


----------



## ljo1984

No I never completed it ha ha! Got about 5 days left oops! I had weekends off and about a week when I fell and did my ankle in! This chicken pox/holiday cancel has stressed me out a bit, think that helped drop a couple of stubborn pounds!


----------



## ljo1984

hows everyone doing? ive not been very good! not shredded for AGESSSSSS! LO is over chicken pox, theyve now scabbed over and some just dissapeared! but now she has a bad chest from imogen AGAIN! so off to drs in a couple of hours for that. im not one for running to the drs all the time so twice in less than a week is not like me at all ha ha. got all forms from insurance for the cancellation, waiting for dr to fill out thier form too, bet its not done when i go down later! hope your all well. xxxxxxx


----------



## Harveysmum369

Hi everyone,can I join,started it today and couldn't even manage all the jumping jacks :( x


----------



## Shiv

Hi Harvey's mum, you'll find it gets easier really quickly as long as you stick at it!

Well I managed day 8 and 9 whilst on holiday and have now done day 11, need to get properly back on the wagon again and I'd like to get to day 20 in time for a wedding next Saturday.

Ljo - sorry your holiday had to be cancelled, I hope the insurers pay out without a fuss and you can reschedule.

tennisgal - are the scales moving yet?

I somehow managed to lose 2lbs on holiday :shrug: so am down to 8st7lbs, which is the weight I was at my wedding 5 years ago :happydance: I never thought i would ever get to that weight again and I'm not even watching what I am eating!

So Day 12 tomorrow - dreading it but just need to get it done. Oh and i have a very embarassing TMI problem to share with you................it will give you a giggle I hope...................plank jacks make me fanny fart during the next double skips :blush:


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha that's so funny!! And you did great loosing weight while away! We have another booked the day we canceled lol, go on the 11th, I'm planning to avoid eating too much crap so I don't pile on the lb's! I'd love to see 10st on them scales again before I go but I'm jumping between 11 and 11st 2lb now grrrr!


Welcome Harveysmum. Xx


----------



## Shiv

Day 12 DONE! Goodness it was a struggle making myself do it this morning, but as always I am glad I have done it! I think I might measure myself today and see if I have changed!

Glad you got rebooked ljo - do you go away 11th as in July? if so no tlong to go! i feel like I need another holiday already!


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh next Wednesday. Although we fly at 8am so staying at a hotel at airport the night before. Imogen's getting excited, she's most excited for the coach transfer ha ha! She has a bus obsession at moment! Urgh I so wish I could find some motivation to shred! This is how it is I suppose though, it was never gonna last forever ha ha. I still feel nice and toned and smaller than pre shred so it'll have to do ha ha. X


----------



## Shiv

Well you look great! I do wonder how quickly I will go back to being flabby once I have finished (if I finish!) the shred!


----------



## xCeex

I would love too lose some weight on my tummy. How did you get yours so flat Hayley? You look amazing.

I feel so flabby and yuck!


----------



## Shiv

So I measured myself yesterday and I have lost 
4.5cm from waist
3.5cm from hips
6cm from bust ( I am hoping this is mainly from my ricage and not just my boobs shrinking!)
1cm from thigh

no change to upper arm

i am pretty happy with that, I also weighed in this morning and am down to 8st 5lbs :happydance: no idea how

Day 14 of the shred done!

Anyone who has made it it level 3, was it because level 2 became quite doable? I am still absolutley cursing whilst doing level 2 and completely exhausted at the end. I can't ever imagine being able to think, hmm level 2 is quite easy now I think I'll move on to level 3!


----------



## ljo1984

Wow well done, your doing fab! Yeh you will master level 2 soon. It never got easy to the extent level 1 did for me but I got do board of it so moved on a couple of days early. X


----------



## ljo1984

Well I never thought is see a number 10 on my scales again :happydance::happydance:

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/85e35831.jpg


----------



## Shiv

YAY well done, and in time for your holiday too!


----------



## TennisGal

Well done Shiv and well done LJo! :happydance:

Welcome, HarveysssssMummmmmm!

Shiv, I agree with LJo...I've just done day three of level three, and it's doable. I never thought it would be at the start of level two. The biggest jump is from level one to two, and a few days into level two...it suddenly clicks into place. I did find it the most boring level, though, which didn't help.

I wish I'd taken measurements, but I can definitely feel the tone and feel slimmer. My clothes are looser, and I'm now in size 10 pretty much everywhere. The scales aren't showing much, but I've eaten like a trooper over the last week. Literally eaten enough to sustain ten people! So, just pleased not to have gained. I am weighing again tomorrow, to check its not a fluke. I may even have lost a tiny bit, but that would surely be a joke. We've seen friends and road tripped...so naughty food central.

Good hols? And :haha: at the farts!

Day 23 of shred...done.

I've decided when the thirty days are up, I will do level three a few times a week. Either two or three times. It's made a difference, and I don't want to lose that. I just want to hit my goal weight. Please, Jillian.


----------



## ljo1984

Argggggh I'd just typed out a reply and it didn't post! So bloody annoying!!!

Anyway, well don't tennis your doing fab, and youve got to have a treat every now and then or you'd go insane lol. I'm off to get some new jogging bottoms to travel in my ones from last year are a 14 and are like clown pants! Yay. 

Yeh level 3 is pretty esy to move into, there's just alot of strength incorporated into the cardio sections. 
Xx


----------



## HayleyZahra

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1707.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 49









DSCF1708.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Shiv

You look great Hayley x

Motivate me please ladies, supposed to be day 16 and I just can't be arsed :dohh:


----------



## HayleyZahra

Shiv said:


> You look great Hayley x
> 
> Motivate me please ladies, supposed to be day 16 and I just can't be arsed :dohh:

I know its so easy to just "not bother" lol we all have days like this, do u diet aswell?
I find its best to do it first thing otherwise the longer i leave it the less likely ill end up doing it!
Do u have a picture in your mind how you want to end up?
I look on clothes sites and see all these nice dresses and clothes and think to myself its worth it in the long run or i wont beable to dress this way (i do like very revealing clothes lol)

xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

Looking fantastic Hayley! Are you back on the shred or still just dieting? 

Shiv get of your arse and get shredding NOWWWWW!!! Ha ha it's hard when you have a dip in motivation isn't it!! But you can do it. Xxx


----------



## TennisGal

Hayley, you look fabulous! Am jealous!

Shiv, do you take rest days? I take a rest day once a week, I find it helps me keep motivated and also I then give the session my all, rather than being a bit half hearted. With level two, I actually had two rest days, I think...as my legs were killing, and I wasn't 'in the zone'. I probably will for level three, too.


----------



## Shiv

Hayley - I don't diet because I am still breastfeeding so can't really. But I have exceeded any weightloss I could have hoped for and am happy with my weight.

I moved on to level 3 yesterday (day 15) to see what it was like (I moved on to level 2 on day 5 as level one was not very demanding for me), it was hard! What weights are people using? I am using 2kg hand weights and I think that is what is making it quite demanding.

So far today is a rest day but I might muster the energy later.........or maybe not.

Tennisgal, I have had quite a few rest days as i was on holiday, but I did do level 3 and a boxing class yesterday so i am a bit whacked today especially as Cora had me up a couple of times in the night...........excuses excuses!


----------



## ljo1984

Aw If you did two work outs yesterday I think you deserve a day off lol. I use large sauce jars for weights. 

If I don't get back on before I fly in morning I shall be back in two weeks, hopefully not too much heavier!! Xx


----------



## TennisGal

Have a lovely holiday, LJo. Much deserved!

Shiv, you definitely deserve a night off!!

I've just done Day 4 of level 3...I actually don't mind level 3, but I cannot - and I mean cannot - do those sit ups!


----------



## ljo1984

The proper sit ups!! I do the modified version which I then modified myself by sort of throwing my arms forward to give me some power ha ha!


----------



## Shiv

Well I ended up doing Day 16 last night..........dedication!


----------



## TennisGal

That is serious dedication!! Impressed!

I'm on day 25 tonight...will get to 27, then taking the weekend off...as we are having dinner with friends on Saturday and going out for family lunch on Sunday.

Soooo, I anticipate finishing a week today!

Then just about working a maintenance plan...


----------



## TennisGal

Ps Shiv, off topic, but how is dairy going?


----------



## Shiv

TennisGal said:


> Ps Shiv, off topic, but how is dairy going?

Actually, good! I hadn't done a trial for a while since Cora had reacted to wheat and egg as well i thought it best to just leave her little tummy alone for a while. On the last night of holiday I had an ice-cream and then the following 2 days I also consumed dairy (at a wedding) and.............no mucous poo, no hideous wind........so that is looking quite positive! I think I will still wait until she is a year to let her have any dairy direct but I am being a little less vigilent about hidden dairy now and so far no ill effects!

It also appears she may be ok with baked egg as she had some wheat free bread (containing egg) the other day and no mucous poo either, although she was windy but that seems to haev stopped since I reduced her grape intake!

SO I wonder if she just had a really sensitive tummy and it is now maturing a bit?

Thanks for asking? Everything still going ok with you?


----------



## TennisGal

Wow, that's brilliant...sounds like she's made huge amounts of progress! :happydance:

Ally is doing well....I can now eat what I like. We've also had advice to start trying her on bits, as she was doing well with me, so we've trialled little bits and bobs, and she's been totally fine! I am off cows milk completely (neat), so both girls now have milk rotations on cereal...but Lizzie does have cheese, yog, from frais etc...am just avoiding 'neat milk'. Am very relieved for little lady.

The only person With a lasting issue is...me! I've always had issues with neat milk and cream / butter, but now eating a few other things gives me stomach ache. Sometimes the pain is worth the pleasure :haha:, but I think going off dairy and then back on seems to have heightened it slightly. Still, it's not really a big issue. Main thing is Ally, like Cora, seems to be growing out of whatever it was :D

Oh, and thanks to a generous older sister...she has had tastes of things I categorically would not have trialled. Trifle? Check. Milky bar? Check. Ice cream? Check. Fortunately, my reflexes are pretty good, so I can grab quickly. Much to littlests fury!


----------



## Shiv

I guess I am lucky in that Sophia is not very generous with food :haha:

Day 17 of the shred done - level 3 again today, it is weird, so of it I find easier that level 2 (I am thinking the first circuit of strength moves) and so some of it I find really tough (mainly those horrible rock star jumps or whatever they are called and the legs and arms sit ups). 

Will do tomorrow and then I am at a wedding on Satuday so will be skipping 2 days ut next week I am gonna get back on it again!

I am starting to think about getting another of her DVD's. i have a bet with a friend that the first one to get a six pack treats us both to a spa day and dinner! He is a boy so I think he has a distinct advantage!


----------



## TennisGal

You go, Shiv! Bet you'll be winning at this rate :D

I find a lot of level three easier, but I have to say...the sit ups KILL me...and the scissor crunches have massacred my lower abs tonight :haha:

I have only got four days of the original thirty left...but I know Jillian and I won't be parting company, I plan on doing one of her work outs two or three times a week.


----------



## NewMummyx

Joining you! No gyms with a creche nearby :(

Start Date: 13/07/2012

weight: 99lbs

Hips: 31"

waist: 26"

left thigh 18"

right thigh: 19"

I tried on a size 6 skinyy jeans from River Island and have a muffin top :blush: Sorting that out NOW! All my weight is hips, thighs and bum, eew! My friend is a glamour model and my insperation, she is stunning

I will also be walking at least 2 miles a day, very large dog :D
Starting the vid today, wish me luck *gulp* 

https://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab205/Sideribus/2012-07-13-048.jpg

https://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab205/Sideribus/2012-07-13-046.jpg

https://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab205/Sideribus/2012-07-13-042.jpg

https://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab205/Sideribus/2012-07-13-043.jpg


----------



## Shiv

Heck newmummy, you're already tiny, please don't diet while you are doing the shred as I think you would look amazing if you just toned up rather than lost weight.

Tennisgal - you must be coming to the end of teh shed, will you be the first of this thread to actually finish it?

Day 20 done for me, I am going to try to do the last 10 days all without a day off, I feel the results I achieved early on have faded (might have something to do with pizza and wine :haha:) so maybe if I don't have so many rest days I might start seeing results again.

Level 3 tends to target legs and abs most I think, with much less arm work, so I am hoping my thighs might shrink a bit!

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## TennisGal

Howdy!

Day 28 tonight! I had a couple of rest days, as am finding level three quite sore on my joints. Can't believe I'm almost done....!

I have eaten way too many fruits and veggies today, so feeling a bit vile and bloated...but going to battle on with my shred :)

Welcome, new mummy...I agree with shiv, I think you look fab!


----------



## TennisGal

I'm eating too much at the moment, went way over on Saturday...bit over on Friday, normal Monday and today. Still a bit more than I should, but ally has been feeding 7 or 8 times. Surely it is ok to have a bit extra? I don't feel like I can manage without it!


----------



## Shiv

tennisgal - if you are hungry - eat! your body tells you that it feels hungry for a reason. If you weren't breastfeeding and sat around on your bum all day and never exercised then that is a different matter altogether..............but you are a busy, breastfeeding, exercising woman who needs to eat when she feels hungry :thumbup:


----------



## TennisGal

Thanks, Shiv. I think we must be growth spurting! And Lizzie has me permanently running ;)

Just done and dusted Day 28! Off to find some brazil nuts and cuppa ;)


----------



## NewMummyx

Shiv said:


> Heck newmummy, you're already tiny, please don't diet while you are doing the shred as I think you would look amazing if you just toned up rather than lost weight.
> 
> Tennisgal - you must be coming to the end of teh shed, will you be the first of this thread to actually finish it?
> 
> Day 20 done for me, I am going to try to do the last 10 days all without a day off, I feel the results I achieved early on have faded (might have something to do with pizza and wine :haha:) so maybe if I don't have so many rest days I might start seeing results again.
> 
> Level 3 tends to target legs and abs most I think, with much less arm work, so I am hoping my thighs might shrink a bit!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?




TennisGal said:


> Howdy!
> 
> Day 28 tonight! I had a couple of rest days, as am finding level three quite sore on my joints. Can't believe I'm almost done....!
> 
> I have eaten way too many fruits and veggies today, so feeling a bit vile and bloated...but going to battle on with my shred :)
> 
> Welcome, new mummy...I agree with shiv, I think you look fab!

oh dont worry giurls im only doing the workout so i can tone up not doing any diet alongside it :thumbup:


----------



## TennisGal

It's great for toning, you get results very quickly!


----------



## Shiv

Glad to hear it newmummy x

Day 21 done for me today and off to a kettlebells class in a bit (first one in 5 weeks, gonna be a killer!)

Nearly there tennisgal!


----------



## TennisGal

How was kettle bells, shiv?

I had two days off, been exhausted with the growth spurt...and had a really horrid headache :( I tried to start, but felt dizzy...so thought better to hold back, than knock myself out.

Day 29 tonight!


----------



## Shiv

Defo best not to do it if you feel dizzy!

Kettlebells was good but i am still aching even today! I skipped the shred yesterday because of said aches but managed to (half heartedly) do it today - so that is Day 22 done.

I have a slight problem in that I don't actually like what it is doing to my body! It is toning me in places but that is leaving my flabby places (mainly my love handles and haunches) looking even worse and sticking out even more. I am continuing in the hope that they will shrink down too by Day 30. I am due to take new photos on Day 24 so I am hoping that they will spur me on and not make me feel worse.

Have your scales started to move yet Tennisgal?

Anyone else still shredding?


----------



## Shiv

Day 23 DONE!


----------



## NewMummyx

Did the 10 days at level 1, LO was bouncing along beside me thinking it was a game :haha:

Mesurements before I move on to level 2 (eep!)

waist: 25"

hips: 31"

left thigh: 18"

right leg: 18"


----------



## Shiv

Well done newmummy! Good luck with Level 2 x

Day 25 done here, my measurements have started going up again, most likely due to the enormous amount of rubbish I have been eating.


----------



## TennisGal

Hi ladies!

Should have updated...I have completed the infamous 30 days, and am now on 'maintenance' of 2/3 times a week.

I wish I had taken before / after photographs and measurements...but I can feel what it has done to my body. I am definitely more toned, and my clothes are looser...although the scales have one showed a pound or two of loss.

I will still come on here, as shred and I have not parted company...I'd like it to get rid of another coupler pounds ;)


----------



## Shiv

Well done Tennisgal! Good going, I hope the maintenance keeps up your good work! I will be interested to know how easy it is to keep up motivation to do it a few times a week.


----------



## Fraggles

Ive only done the shred a couple of times so it still feels very very new to me. Im hoping to mix it up with another dvd but not decide what to get yet? Any good ones anyone can recommend. Im thinking maybe a dance type one.


----------



## firsttimer1

I JUST DID DAY ONE... ITS KILLER! my legs ache. 

how has everyone done weight loss and loss of inches wise?? I made sure i measured my waist, hips, upper arm and leg before doing it. 

I also do zumba twice a walk and long walks. all of this plus watching what i eat had BETTER mean i feel ok in a bikini in sep! :)


----------



## ljo1984

Hi I'm back!!!! Yay! Been so good on holiday with limiting the crap, had no chocolate or crisps, chips once, a few puddings but shared and not too often lol. But that with all the walking and running after the kids I hope the scales are my friend!!!! Xx


----------



## Shiv

ooh well done ljo - when is the weigh in? Did you enjoy your holiday?

HI first timer - well donw n starting the shred, I haven't lost much weight (a few lbs) but at day 18 I had lost 4.5cm off my waist :thumbup:

Fraggles, no DVD recommendations here I'm afraid, i am also looking for another one to move on to after the shred.

Day 26 done!


----------



## ljo1984

Probably tomorrow! Although just eaten a pizza from take away! But not had much today with traveling and rushing around so I reckon that's balanced it out lol. How's things going with you? X


----------



## Shiv

I bet you'll be pleasanly suprised by the scales.

All good here, I had a week of not liking my body again but suddenly today it seems better again, perhaps I was retaining water or something?

I am actually scared about what will happen when I finish the shred. I am really looking forward to not having to do it EVERY morning but worry that because I don't have to do it EVERY day that I really won't do it very often! I can see myself having to do the whole thing again in a couple of months and I really don't want that.

I guess I need a new work out to do a few vtimes a week to keep me toned.


----------



## ljo1984

I've not done any work out for quite a while and I'd look in mirror with a bikini on on holiday and think I look pretty good to say I've had two kids and one of them only 7 months ago! Quite surprised at how nice I was to myself I usually moan non stop about my body ha ha. I'll have to post a pic of me in bikini with the girls. I'll down load pics to laptop tomorrow.


----------



## firsttimer1

ljo - well done and cant wait to see the pic :hugs:

shiv - im hoping that as im on a strict healthy eating plan (hols in september) i will keep losing the pounds AND shape up.

Ive woke up this morning and my body KILLS. My tummy muscles and leg muscles especially. Gah. How am i supposed to do it again this morning when im on fire??? LOL. good job i need to wait for my tesco food delivery first.... buys me some time :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

Lol it aches for a few minutes but your body gets used to it and you'll be fine, just ache more later today lol. X


----------



## bubbles19

i havent done the shred in ages i started working from home again and ive gota huge client base (im a hairdresser) so ive been too busy but im starting again starting today i think ive put on weight since i last done it so off i go to surrender to jillian!


----------



## Squidge

Have any of you noticed changes in your legs/bum? That's my main problem area and if I can lose inches and tone them areas then I'll have to do shred for 30 days :haha: twice I've attempted it then given up after 8/9 days!


----------



## firsttimer1

well ive just had a bagel for brekky, received the monthly food shop... about to feed G...... then im out of excuses so its shred time :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

day two.... done.

i want to cry. LOL.


----------



## Shiv

Well done, it gets easier!.


----------



## TennisGal

Hello everyone!

LJo...go you, being good on holiday! I wish I could exercise the same restraint ;) looking forward to seeing the photos.

Shiv...so far, my motivation is ok...mostly because I'm only doing it three times a week :haha: Not sure how long it will last, but I am determined to keep it going. 

First timer...shiv is right, weirdly, you get used to the madness!!

Squidge... Definitely works on my bum and legs, both are much firmer

Bubbles...impressed you are doing it again!


----------



## ljo1984

Just uploaded pics to fb but not the bikini ones not that brave ha ha. Oh has got laptop now so will put them on here later. I was 11stone 2 this morning! I blame it on the pizza ha ha.


----------



## Shiv

tennisgal - glad you are managing to keep the motivation!

ljo - a couple of lbs from a holiday isn't bad at all :thumbup:

Day 27 done today - i am really going for it this week, I have done the shred each day plus i did a boxing class on monday night and a kettlebells class last night. i am having the weekend off though as am off for a night in London with some girly friends - I can't bloomin wait!


----------



## firsttimer1

day 3 done.... its not easier yet haha.... though my legs were still aching as i dance on a thursday night lol.

heres hoping tomorrow will be a breeze :rofl: YER RIGHT!

the good news is that i hit my weekly target and lost another 2pounds this week.. whoohooo! :)


----------



## Shiv

Well done on the weightloss - apparently Day 4 is the worst and then it gets better!


----------



## sarajane

Hi! 

Can I join you girls! I´m on day 15 today! I´ve started shred like 3 times before but didn´t get past day 3, but I´ve managed to stick to it this time! Goodness knows how, the first 12 days i weighed myself a couple of times and did not lose any weight at all! Quite demoralising! Then I took a rest day and the next day i´m 5 lbs lighter and 2 inches of my hips and waist. Maybe it was water retention :shrug: 

So glad I´m sticking to it though! I´ve read all the posts and see a lot of you have had some really great results too! Keep going everyone :happydance:

xx


----------



## Fraggles

I fancies a day off from shred today so did killer buns and thighs OMG why?????? Just need to work out hoe many calories I burned doing it now.


----------



## firsttimer1

just did day 5..... slightly easier yes, but still hard LOL. I have zumba tonight too :cry: killer :haha:


----------



## jam04

good luck to you. .^^


----------



## lalila0007

Got a new one here! Yesterday was Shred Day 1 for me and my hubs. Today 2 of my best friends who are also recently post partum are going to join me. I am SO SORE! :) I'm not yet ready to commit to 90 days (like the post is titled) but I'm here now. 

I am a big girl anyway with PCOS and hypothyroidism. Starting weight: 286 (pre-preg was 296 so...I'm better than before!). Are there any other big girls doing this or who have done this? I would love to see some big girl before and after pics.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Havent updated on here in a while. 
My update is im 110 pounds. My goal was 115 and then lowered to 110 when I reached it. My new goal is 105! I bought size 2 jeans 2 weeks ago and already need to go to a size 0. Havent been this small in 4 years :happydance: I was 125 pre pregnancy gained 20 during (145 pounds at birth) so lost a total of 35 pounds
Update with measurments once I find that damn tape measurer


----------



## ljo1984

wow jennifer you sound super tiny!! your doing fab though. x


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thanks ljo! I havent been on here in forever, I usually don't stay online often since haiden is more mobile and really needy :rofl: so usually I answer 1 or 2 post and log off. How is your weight loss journey going?


----------



## ljo1984

Well I got on scales this morning and was very excited to see 10st 13 staring back at me!! I think I may just set a goal here of 10.5 stone which is what I was before kids and around what I was when I got married. That's just watching what I eat and usual running round after kids/cleaning etc. Freya's keeping me on my toes! She's cruising, can climb stairs etc so always running after her, Imogen's potty training so running after her to put her on potty! Exhausting times lol. X


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thats awesome! Well done mama!!! 
I have not been working out much, haiden likes me too run around dancing and stuff to keep him entertained :rofl:


----------



## TennisGal

Well done, ladies!

I haven't done the shred since Saturday night...ally has upped her feeds again, and is waking early...and frankly, I feel like crap! I just don't have the energy! Is that awful? I plan to do it Thursday, Friday and Sunday to compensate.

I'm eating too much, due to the feeding, and am convinced I will have gained a few lbs. am just so hungry...


----------



## jenniferttc1

Your doing MUCH better than I have lol
I havent done it in a good 2 months probably! Haiden has been sleeping poorly for the past few nights for some reason. Did not pass out till midnight and then woke up every hour


----------



## ljo1984

Urgh freyas been a total pain in the bum since going in her cot, she wakes 3 times over night at least, screaming and stood up like where the hell is everyone! I though it was being in another room but she was same on holiday in a cot right next to me! I can see it now I'll end up with two bloody kids in bed with me!! Maybe I should kick out oh to make extra room ha ha ha. X


----------



## lalila0007

Finished Shred Day 3....ouch.....still. But feeling good :)


----------



## Shiv

Well done lalila - keep it up, it gets easier after day 4!

Jennifer - Wow you sound super skinny, would love to see some before and after pictures.

To all those with babies not sleeping - massive hugs, and don't feel bad for a second for not shredding, I believe you are better off waiting until you feel on better form and putting your all into it rather than doing it half heartedly.

Tennisgal - if you are hungry - eat, your body can't give you a better signal that it needs more fuel than making you hungry :thumbup:

Well I hadn't shredded since last Thursday :blush:. I finally did it this morning so that is day 28 done. These last few days are proving harder to motivate for than the first few weeks! I did do a boxing class and try a quick run (just a km) straight after on Monday night. I haven't really done any jogging since before Cora was born (well since Sophia was born really haha) and I wanted to see if teh shred had improved my aerobic fitness and stamina, and it appears to have done, I am not a fast runner and have never been very good but it certainly didn;t feel as hard/bad as it has done in the past, just need to up my distance a bit now!

2 days to go, but kettelebells tonight first!


----------



## ljo1984

Shiv your too good! Although your not shredding much your going to exercise classes etc so still doing something. I just plain can't be arsed ha ha.
Down another lb this morning! Can't believe it. Back to work soon, I'll be doing 3 12 hour shifts a week on a busy older adult ward so I'm gonna take healthy food with me, refrain from gorging on chocolates we get given (lol) so that will be my work out ha ha. 
Was gonna bring Freya's cot into our room today but it's a cot bed and won't fit through the door grrrr. She woke up twice in night crying, then I kept her in with me but my backs killing from laying in stupid positions to stop her getting walloped by Imogen doing sleep acrobatics! Seems both my kids have separation anxiety over night, must be doing something wrong lol. Xx


----------



## Shiv

ljo - that sounds tough, I was going to suggest that you somehow sleep in Freya's room with her, but you said that she was just as bad on holiday? No advice other than it probably wouldn't take too long for her to get used to being in her room in the cot but it would obviously be a major sleep issue getting up with her until she does. Big hugs x


----------



## ljo1984

She's in the little room too so no room for a bed! Even if she's up there through the day she does it so it's not the fact it's dark. She's fallen asleep in the car so I've brought in the car seat, she'll do it in there too! But there's real tears and everything. I dont know! Head, brick wall and all that lol. X


----------



## jenniferttc1

Shiv said:


> Well done lalila - keep it up, it gets easier after day 4!
> 
> Jennifer - Wow you sound super skinny, would love to see some before and after pictures.
> 
> To all those with babies not sleeping - massive hugs, and don't feel bad for a second for not shredding, I believe you are better off waiting until you feel on better form and putting your all into it rather than doing it half heartedly.
> 
> Tennisgal - if you are hungry - eat, your body can't give you a better signal that it needs more fuel than making you hungry :thumbup:
> 
> Well I hadn't shredded since last Thursday :blush:. I finally did it this morning so that is day 28 done. These last few days are proving harder to motivate for than the first few weeks! I did do a boxing class and try a quick run (just a km) straight after on Monday night. I haven't really done any jogging since before Cora was born (well since Sophia was born really haha) and I wanted to see if teh shred had improved my aerobic fitness and stamina, and it appears to have done, I am not a fast runner and have never been very good but it certainly didn;t feel as hard/bad as it has done in the past, just need to up my distance a bit now!
> 
> 2 days to go, but kettelebells tonight first!

I wished! lol I don't look super skinny, but not big. I will post up my photos from since birth and show if any progress :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

waiting for the new picture to come through my e-mail. Sometimes it takes forever to go from my phone to email


----------



## jenniferttc1

ok here they are 
- 3 days pp
-3 months
-4 months
-almost 6 months
-end of pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







3dayspp.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 12









3monthpp.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11









4mpp2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 11









6mpp.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 18









39weeks.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ljo1984

I hate you!! Ha ha. Looking fantastic. X


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thanks!
My belly button still kinda frowns though haha! I don't think it will ever look the same


----------



## Shiv

You look awesome!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thank you! 
Hoping when breastfeeding comes to an end it does not come back on!


----------



## Shiv

Day 30 DONE!!! hurrah! I fecking hate it now!

Here are my stats

upper arm 28.5 cm - 28.0 cm = 0.5 cm loss
bust 91.5cm - 87.0 cm = 4.5cm loss (but boobs do tend to vary!)
waist 75.5cm - 70.0 cm = 5.5cm loss
hips 90.0cm - 84.0cm = 6.0cm loss
bum 93.5cm - 91.0cm = 2.5cm loss
thigh 55.0cm - 53.0cm - 2.0cm loss

I am pretty happy with that, although to be honest I didn't change much in my measurements from about half way through as I wasn't doing shredding regularly enough.

I'll upload my before and after pics a bit later


----------



## ljo1984

Oh wow that's fantastic! You've done so well sticking to it! X


----------



## Shiv

Right so here are my pre and post shred photos, sorry they aren't exactly the same size/quality etc, I am crap at anything photoy

All just natural apart from last set which is sucking in!
 



Attached Files:







shred pre and post.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 33









shred pre post side.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 32









shred pre post suck.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## ljo1984

You look fantastic! I so need to get round to putting some pics on! I think your the first to actually do the 30 days woooooooooooooooooo you are the shred champion! Xx


----------



## Shiv

That crown went to Tennisgal a week or so ago! And I think it took her a lot less than 47 days to complete it! hhahahaha


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha aw it must of been when I was away! Sorry tennisgal! 
My god shiv what are your girls like together? Today I'm slowly going insane! Freya wants to play with Imogen, she wants to play with Freya but then she's trying to run her over with her bike, pull her up by her head, playing tough with her and riding on her back! (she said she's playing gaston! The ladybird they ride on Ben and holly!!) my god! I'm sick of telling her not to do stuff then she's in the WHY phase! Pulling my hair out here lol. Xx


----------



## Shiv

ha at least Imogen wants to play with Freya, Sophia just wants to beat Cora up and stop her touching ANYTHING whether it is hers or not. I spend all day saying "Sophia STOP!" "Cora can play with that" "Don't snatch that off Cora" "Don't slam the door on COra" etc etc etc 

I am looking forward to Cora being big enough to stand up for herself!


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I've had her shutting her in the kitchen all day too it doesn't help that when I'm telling her off for it Freya's stood at the other side looking through the glass laughing!! But if Imogen's playing with toys and Freya comes over she pushes her down to the ground. Freya's just gone to sleep so a bit of respite now phew! Just little monsters today! X


----------



## lalila0007

Shiv and Jennifer - you both look AMAZING!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Shiv said:


> Right so here are my pre and post shred photos, sorry they aren't exactly the same size/quality etc, I am crap at anything photoy
> 
> All just natural apart from last set which is sucking in!

Look at you hot mama!!! Great job :)


----------



## TennisGal

Laydeeeeez,

Shiv, Jennifer...looking amazing, ladies! Really amazing! Wow! I wish I'd done measurements and taken before / after pics.

LJo, I think I finished while you were away...but, Shiv, you did extra classes! I didn't! 

Am still trucking away...had three days off, as felt lousy, but keeping things going. Jillian and I are still friends (just!)


----------



## Shiv

Just ordered killer buns and thighs (I don't feel 30 day shred did much for y lower body) and Ripped in 30! Craaaaaaaaaaaaazy!


----------



## ljo1984

Your mad ha ha! I keep thinking I should start again but then when I'm back at work in 3 week I will just have zero motivation for working out so not much point ha ha good enough excuse for me anyway! X


----------



## Shiv

I know that I won't get back in to doing the shred, the only thing that kept me going was that I had the aim of doing the 30 days otherwise I would have stopped, so I figured I'd probably keep going for a bit longer if I chose a new DVD. i think I will aim to just do 4 or 5 times a week though!


----------



## jenniferttc1

I have another video I told you ladies about I think its boost your metabolism by julian its like 60 mins long and a killer workout! I have no energy these days to workout. My son only sleeps one time during the day and im usually cleaning or sitting down cause this child refuses to entertain himself even for 20 minute :rofl:


----------



## Shiv

The two I got are short ones again as I wouldn't be able to fit in a longer DVD, I struggle with 20 minutes and have to bribe Sophia with being able watch cbeebies whilst I shower to keep her happy while I exercise!


----------



## ljo1984

An hour! My god that's hard core!! When I did the shred after 15 mins Freya would be winging in the jumperoo and now she's on the move I'd be stopping every couple minutes to move her from where she shouldn't be etc! After the terrible twosome today I'm drained! Surely it was worth a lb all this running around, plus I've been REALLY good with what I've ate today! X


----------



## jenniferttc1

I only did 20 mins of the hour dvd lol after a few weeks I would switch the excersises I was doing. There is no way to kee haiden entertained working out that long, and I would have a stroke :rofl:


----------



## Fraggles

Shiv said:


> The two I got are short ones again as I wouldn't be able to fit in a longer DVD, I struggle with 20 minutes and have to bribe Sophia with being able watch cbeebies whilst I shower to keep her happy while I exercise!

I was doing the killer buns and thighs last week to have a break from the 30 day shred. OMG is all I can say.


----------



## Shiv

Been a bit quiet in here ...............hope that doesn't mean you've all been slacking :haha:

Day 1 of level 1 Ripped in 30 done today.

Definately harder than level 1 of the shred, I would equate it to perhaps somewhere between level 2 and 3 of the shred, so goodness knows what Level 4 will be like!:wacko: It was really nice to do a different DVD though, a few of the moves were the same/similar but a few new ones in there too.

I did a fitness test at my bootcamp class on Tuesday night - it proved that I one of the least fit there hahaha but now I have some fitness comparables for the next one in 5weeks time.

I am going to try to start jogging a bit more too. I did a 2km jog on Monday night and it was a killer but easier than the first run in a while used to be!

Anyway, come on girls get shredding!


----------



## TennisGal

Am still shredding! Every other day!

So, new Jillian recommendations? Which is the best (and no longer than 25 mins :haha:)? Would like to mix up the shred a little, as I have heard 'think again, buddy' about 1000 times!

Shiv. I take my hat off to you...you're so good with your exercise!


----------



## Shiv

Ripped in thirty is another 24 minute one, I think most of the other Jillian ones are longer.

Well done Tennisgal for continuing on with the shred, I had to buy some new DVD's as I couldn't face doing the shred again! SO ripped in 30 is similar in the fact that it is supposed to have you looking good in 30 days, but she recommends you exercise only 5 or 6 times a week, so that takes the pressure off doing it every day - hurrah! I think I will keep a track of how many days I have done it but will prob aim for 4 times a week plus my usual boxing and kettlebells classes.


----------



## ljo1984

so went to an idian resturant tonight with my mum and dad and they now do a buffett! oops!! i feel sooooo sick! im gonna be putting on my lost lbs the way im going!!


----------



## Shiv

ljo - it'll take more than one mahoosive indian meal to put on the weight - don't fret!

Day 2 of Ripped in 30 - DONE! I feel newly motivated with the new DVD, i wonder how long that will last.

I have been eating like a pig the last few weeks and can see the difference in my figure, definitely getting a bit more round again! I just don't have the inclincation to stop eating so much chocolate and cake, and Cora is feeding less so I am not burning as many calories there. Never mind, I never thought I would weigh this little again in my life, so if I put on a few lbs it won't be the end of the world!

Have good weekends everyone


----------



## TennisGal

Shiv said:


> ljo - it'll take more than one mahoosive indian meal to put on the weight - don't fret!
> 
> Day 2 of Ripped in 30 - DONE! I feel newly motivated with the new DVD, i wonder how long that will last.
> 
> *I have been eating like a pig the last few weeks and can see the difference in my figure, definitely getting a bit more round again! I just don't have the inclincation to stop eating so much chocolate and cake*, and Cora is feeding less so I am not burning as many calories there. Never mind, I never thought I would weigh this little again in my life, so if I put on a few lbs it won't be the end of the world!
> 
> Have good weekends everyone

This!!

Well done on Day 2!

Am just about to shred, and I soooo need it after my chocolate-Athon, today! 

Good weekends, all :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Tennis gal - fair play shredding at that time of night, I'm pretty much ready for bed by then!

No DVD for me today but just done a 1.4 mile run, not far but I am trying to build it up a little at a time. My pace had definitely improved (I haven't really done any running for about 4 years and my old pace was always 10 minute miles, no matter how much I ran or how far it was always the same pace) and even though it was over a short distance i was averaging 9.14 min miles. Good to know that doing these DVD's can improve other areas of fitness as well :thumbup:

Tucking in to a tub of pringles now :haha:


----------



## megangrohl

I'm gonna be starting the 30ds soon but I have to wait until my diastasis recti closes (also known as muscle separation) or it can make it worse. My gap has gone from 3 finger widths to almost 2 finger widths so I'm on my way to recovery!!! I love all the pics and wondering who all here has my fitness pal? Add me!!!! Username is megangrohl just like here. I've already been exercising - long walks with lily and running/jogging and jump rope for cardio.


----------



## Shiv

megangrohl said:


> I'm gonna be starting the 30ds soon but I have to wait until my diastasis recti closes (also known as muscle separation) or it can make it worse. My gap has gone from 3 finger widths to almost 2 finger widths so I'm on my way to recovery!!! I love all the pics and wondering who all here has my fitness pal? Add me!!!! Username is megangrohl just like here. I've already been exercising - long walks with lily and running/jogging and jump rope for cardio.

My abs separated too, I was told that as long as they are no more than 2 finger widths apart you can start doing all exercises. It is pretty common for even people who have not had children to have a 2 finger width gap, and is likely they will never completely meet up in the middle again :thumbup:


----------



## megangrohl

Thanks for the info. I am going to give it another week or so to see. In 1 week it went from 3.5 to 2.5 so doing alot better! Did u start the shred yet?


----------



## Shiv

I've completed the shred and am now on to Ripped in 30


----------



## megangrohl

Shiv said:


> I've completed the shred and am now on to Ripped in 30

How did you do? Did you lose inches? Weight? Feel more endurance?


----------



## Shiv

My before and after results are on post 704 and 706

I did lose a few lbs, not many but defo toned up and am much fitter, my running pace has increased etc


----------



## megangrohl

You look great - it really does tone you up doesn't it!! I can't wait to start. I'm at a good weight but I would like to lose probably close to 10 inches off my sides and tummy. I am so sick of seeing my tummy over hang. I'm not sure if it's from my c-section or the severe stretching from my daughter being so huge. She was almost 11 lbs and I am pretty short. I don't think it's fat I think it's very loose stomach muscles. It's going to take forever to get them back to normal. 

Right now I am doing lots of cardio. Running and walking with my daughter and jump rope. I am sweating and feeling my heart rate go up so I'm hoping it's doing something. It's definitely building my endurance for sure though. I also eat extremely clean. Other than this do you have any tips?


----------



## Shiv

Mainly to give it time, your LO is still so young, your body is still recovering and will take a while to settle down. I didn't start properly exercising until Cora was 6 months old ish, enjoy your little bubba and let your body settle down a bit :thumbup:


----------



## megangrohl

So I shouldn't exercise until 6 months? Why do you say that? I hate how I look. My stomach is all saggy and gross. Maybe not to others but it is to me.


----------



## Shiv

no no I wasn't saying you shouldn't exercise until 6 months, what i mean is that you can do as much exercise as you can but your body will still take time to settle down. It took 9 months to stretch to the size it did so it will take time for the skin to shrink back. So how you look now isn't a reflection on how you will look forever. Good on you for getting out there and exercising but try not to focus too much on it, you don't get these early months back and you have the rest of your life to get your figure back :hugs:


----------



## megangrohl

Thanks. I know it takes a long time. I have a lot of stretch marks and still a really dark navel. It won't go away. I don't care about the stretch marks - know it's only been 3.5 months but it is still disgusting to look in the mirror. I have taken some pics too.


----------



## ljo1984

Everyone feels like that looking in the mirror after having a baby and wondering if you'll ever look like you again. I started exercising when Freya was 5 month and this was me then and now to compare stretchies especially (you can't see them at all on my right side of stomach in pics!) and my skins hardly saggy now compared to what it was like then. it does go back it just takes time and I found exercise helped although I'm naughty and gave up after 4 weeks lol. Xxx
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/64953EC9-9A99-44D1-9977-BF12E045933F-10101-00000F0711B32147.jpg


----------



## ljo1984

Oh and just to point out I pulled my jeans down a bit for picture reasons, I don't actually wear them like that ha ha!


----------



## megangrohl

You look great. Unfortunately my muscle separation is severe and now I have an umbilical hernia so can't start the 30ds tmrw like I was going to :(


----------



## lalila0007

Ladies - need some encouragement...or someone to come hold LO for 25 minutes so I can get through the video hahaha. I made it through day 5 and then life got in the way. Lilli started teething (and she's not a very pleasant teether!) and now has 2 teeth. She's not even 4 months old yet! So between 50 hours a week at work and then a pitiful baby...I just didn't even try. 

I'm starting again today. Wish me better luck this time around!


----------



## Mea

Ive been trying but can I ly manage about3 days in a row before work or family life gets in the way!! Even then I'm doing it at 9pm at night when all are in bed and my dinners gone down. I think it's still helping though even with a couple of days off in between!!


----------



## lalila0007

I actually talked to my hubby about this today and we're going to wait til LO is in bed at night and try it that way. i'll just have to sacrifice some precious sleeping time, but it will be worth it I think.


----------



## megangrohl

It is totally worth it. The DVD is only 20 minutes long and with a hard workout like that (at first) it will make you so tired you'll sleep nice and easy !


----------



## lalila0007

megangrohl said:


> It is totally worth it. The DVD is only 20 minutes long and with a hard workout like that (at first) it will make you so tired you'll sleep nice and easy !

Yeah - we started it. Made it 5 days in and then quit because of Lilli, life and work stresses. But I really need it.


----------



## megangrohl

Aww yeah life can get in the way. It sucks, but try to do it because it actually is a great stress releiver.


----------



## mara16jade

So I've read the entire thread. lol

How does this compare to Insanity (has anyone done it)?
How did your lower body transform with this? My problem areas are definitely lower body. :(


----------



## Shiv

I haven't done Insanity, 30 Day shred worked mostly on my core I think judging by my measurements, although I think Level 3 worked my legs more so maybe if you do that for longer it might help.

I am doing Ripped in 30 now and that seems to be working my legs more

So Day 7 of Ripped done, moving on to Level 2 tomorrow!


----------



## mara16jade

How is Ripped in 30 different? More/less cardio?


----------



## Shiv

exactly the same format 3 mins strength, 2 mins cardio and 1 min abs just different exercises


----------



## caz_hills

Oh my god csan't believe this thread is still going!!!!! I left it in June or something - how is everyone getting on? x


----------



## Shiv

I am on week 2 of Ripped in 30 now!

Are you still exercising?


----------



## ljo1984

Shiv Im so jealous of your motivation!! Lol. Back to work Monday :-( in Monday Saturday Sunday!!! Need some healthy food to take lol. Xx


----------



## Shiv

hahaha I am suprising myself! I think other than the girls it is all i really have to focus on, if I had to go to work then i know I wouldn't be nearly as motivated!

i always liked rice cakes (salt and vinegar flavour) with a bit of low fat cream cheese for a snack!


----------



## ljo1984

Oooo that sounds nice! May have to invest got to be better than eating chocolates relatives bring in ha ha. X


----------



## caz_hills

I'm not still exercising - i lent my sister the DVD of 30 day shred and I stopped - I've beenm back at work 4 days a week for 2.5 months and gone from 116 lb to 121 lb today so need to get back on it. I've told my sister that I need the DVD back this weekend. It's my birthday this weekend so I plan to let rip with the food this weekend and then get back on it next week. I felt so toned before and it's only 6 lbs but that's a lot in a short space of time and I feel so flabby and my tummy is yucky again :(

Please motivate my girls!!!! I am rejoining the thred for motivation. x


----------



## Fraggles

I havent done the dvd in about 3 weeks due to a uti then a chest infection but as soon as it clears up I need to get back on it. With exercise it only took 6 weeks to lose 16lbs but ive not had a loss for 2 weeks now.


----------



## caz_hills

Seriously from Tuesday in back on :) I loved feeling so good after doing the DVD and I feel lumpy and fat now :(


----------



## happynewmom1

I'm sad this thread seems to be slowing down! I read all 77 pages haha I'm really considering starting the 30 day shred but a little scared after reading through haha I have a little weight I'd like to lose but really need to tone up. Tired of flab...was never able to get rid of that part after having my first so of course expect to keep it this time too...hmmm.
So how long after you finish it does your body seem to be going back to how it was before? I'm afraid to go through the whole thing and find I just go in reverse afterwards. Also - was there a short program you tried after to maintain your shape? Right now we tend to go on walks more than anything else as it is just easier with the two little ones but I think I can fit in short workouts. I'm determined to get in shape so any advice is great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ljo1984

I personally am still happy with how flat my stomach is and Ive not done it sincemid June! Everyone at work keeps mentioning how slim I'm looking! I really don't know how it's happened cause I only lost a couple of lb's on shred! Shan't complain cause I'm sure it won't last forever ha ha.


----------



## happynewmom1

ljo1984 said:


> I personally am still happy with how flat my stomach is and Ive not done it sincemid June! Everyone at work keeps mentioning how slim I'm looking! I really don't know how it's happened cause I only lost a couple of lb's on shred! Shan't complain cause I'm sure it won't last forever ha ha.

Thank you so much! I think I will start it on Monday and hopefully can stay with it! Have you started anything else now since doing the shred?


----------



## ljo1984

No just work ha ha! Im a nurse doing 12 hour shift 3 times a week on a busy ward so I'm hoping that'll be enough. That and resisting the goodies relatives give us!! X


----------



## happynewmom1

ljo1984 said:


> No just work ha ha! Im a nurse doing 12 hour shift 3 times a week on a busy ward so I'm hoping that'll be enough. That and resisting the goodies relatives give us!! X

That sounds like a good workout in itself! :thumbup: I have a hard time resisting sweets...it makes dieting very challenging for me lol So maybe after I finish, just walking everyday will help keep shape, I hope!! I'm not real diligent with workouts most of the time lol


----------



## TennisGal

Hey ladies!

I've been slack at updating...but I'm still doing shred level 3, three times a week! I've now got solid abs, but they are masked by my crepe skin mummy tum :haha:

Since creating a shred playlist, things have become a lot easier! ;)


----------



## ljo1984

Lol tennisgal! Fantastic about sticking to it and I know what you mean bout the abs! I always think, if only my skin was tighter! Oh well, guess the little ones are totally worth it eh! Xx


----------



## Fraggles

I need to get doing it again, ive just been plagued with illness for a few weeks so not been able to work out. Im just hoping when I crack on again the weight will shift as well. Lost about 16lbs now from it.


----------



## PinkEmily

Fraggles said:


> I need to get doing it again, ive just been plagued with illness for a few weeks so not been able to work out. Im just hoping when I crack on again the weight will shift as well. Lost about 16lbs now from it.

Well done Sam. Are you feeling better? Are you using my fitness pal? :thumbup:


----------



## Shiv

Well done Tennisgal for keeping it up! i have been slacking a bit and haven't done Ripped in 30 for a week and a half, I have done a few other bits though, kettlebells class and a run. Need to get back on it this week as I am eating like a pig and it is starting to show especially now I am eating dairy again, the weight is coming back on, so I best get it back under control again!


----------



## Fraggles

PinkEmily said:


> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> I need to get doing it again, ive just been plagued with illness for a few weeks so not been able to work out. Im just hoping when I crack on again the weight will shift as well. Lost about 16lbs now from it.
> 
> Well done Sam. Are you feeling better? Are you using my fitness pal? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Still struggling with asthma, i got blue lighted in on Thursday to be Nebulised and im hoping my meds kick in tonight otherwise I feel a repeat coming on :(


----------



## TennisGal

Shiv said:


> Well done Tennisgal for keeping it up! i have been slacking a bit and haven't done Ripped in 30 for a week and a half, I have done a few other bits though, kettlebells class and a run. Need to get back on it this week as I am eating like a pig and it is starting to show especially now I am eating dairy again, the weight is coming back on, so I best get it back under control again!

I know that feeling...Ally has cut a couple of feeds, but I'm still eating way too much! I think it's starting to take root :( i Better be a bit careful!


----------



## TennisGal

Fraggles said:


> PinkEmily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> I need to get doing it again, ive just been plagued with illness for a few weeks so not been able to work out. Im just hoping when I crack on again the weight will shift as well. Lost about 16lbs now from it.
> 
> Well done Sam. Are you feeling better? Are you using my fitness pal? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Still struggling with asthma, i got blue lighted in on Thursday to be Nebulised and im hoping my meds kick in tonight otherwise I feel a repeat coming on :(Click to expand...

How scary :( Hope the meds kick in ASAP, and you're ok :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

Hope your ok fraggles! So scary xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Im doing ok. Lungs arent up to exercise but I can breath at least!!!


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi all !

Started the 30 day shred and my diet yday ! I'd been doing the ripped in 30 dvd on and off previously . Just want to lose a little weight and tone up , basically want my pre baby body back and eabhas cumin up on 2 now so its now or never !!
So its day 2 of the shred now , I'm guni stick to thisss ! Good luck to all doing it :) xx


----------



## Shiv

Good luck Stacey and bump - I am currently working my way through ripped in 30 (having completed 30 day shred) and so far level for level I am finding Ripped harder so you will be fine with the shred.:thumbup:


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi shiv 
I find the ripped in 30 harder alson , altho I only got to week 2 lol , plan on going into that again after the shred , feel I'm jumping around a lot more with the shred ! 

Felt great after the shred last night and I'm feeling the burn today , also can't believe how well I'm sticking to the diet , its now day 3 and I've stayed on track ! Even getting up in the mornings without a struggle

How are you all getting on with it xx


----------



## Duejan2012

Hello everyone! It has been forever since ive been on. How is everyone. I see alot of new people on here. ljo how are you? Shiv glad your doing ok. I havnt really been doing the 30 day shred anymore with my job i have lost like almost 10 lbs! Once i get alittle more used to working so hard i will start again i think for toning. How is everyone else???
Stacey&bump, my name is stacey too!


----------

